#ubuntu-gr 2015-03-02
<Euaki> Νέα από events: Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Συναντηση μελους απο Αθηνα στα Χανια <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=294732#p294732> || Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Αλλαγή τοποθεσίας για τις συναντήσεις του Chania-LUG <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=247935#p247935> || ΕκδηÎ
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugr: Το Ubuntu 14.04.2 είναι διαθέσιμο <http://www.ubuntu-gr.org/story/21-02-15/%CF%84%CE%BF-ubuntu-14042-%CE%B5%CE%AF%CE%BD%CE%B1%CE%B9-%CE%B4%CE%B9%CE%B1%CE%B8%CE%AD%CF%83%CE%B9%CE%BC%CE%BF> || Flash sale για το κινητό bq Aquaris E4.5 (Ubuntu Edition) <http://www.ubuntu-gr.org/story/11-02-15/flash-sale-%CE%B3%CE%B9%CE%B1-%CF%84%CE%BF-%CE%BA%CE%B9%CE%BD%CE%B7%CF%84%CF%8C-bq-aquaris-e45-ubuntu-edition> 
<salih-emin> Καλημέρα .... to the void... :)
<salih-emin> linux_salonica, σαλόνικα και εσύ ε ?
<salih-emin> αυτά είναι
<salih-emin> έχουμε κανέναν άλλον ?
<salih-emin> απο τούδε ?
<salih-emin> μάλλον το poll στο facebook κάτι κάνει
<salih-emin> :P
<GreekX> kalhmera nai kati ekane lol
<salih-emin> :)
<salih-emin> παράξενο... αλλά μάλλον δεν επικοινωνούμε τις υπηρεσίες μας σωστά στον κόσμο
<salih-emin> κάτι πρέπει να κάνουμε για αυτό
<salih-emin> είναι σημαντικό να νιώθει ο νέος χρήστης οτι υπάρχει κάποιος δίπλα του άμεσα να τον κατευθείνει
<GreekX> εγώ πιστευω πως το ευρύ κοινό δεν ενδιαφέρετε
<GreekX> στην Ελλάδα παντα μιλάω
<salih-emin> ναι όντως
<salih-emin> παλιότερα φυσικά (πρίν 10-15 χρόνια)
<salih-emin> το IRC ήταν μονοδρομος
<salih-emin> αλλά τώρα στην Ελλάδα το έχουν ξεχάσει
<salih-emin> στο εξωτερικό ακόμα γίνεται χαμός
<GreekX> Mirc for the win
<salih-emin> ετσι !!!!
<salih-emin> αχαχα
<GreekX> by the way <----- ubuntu Mate user σχετικά αρχάριος  αλλά  ένα στάδιο πριν ξεφορτωθώ τα windows
<salih-emin> μια χαρά είσαι τότε
<GreekX> ασχολεισαι ακόμα με βλεντερ?
<salih-emin> ναι
<salih-emin> αλλά μονο στο Video Editting
<salih-emin> οχι 3D
<salih-emin> GreekX, εσύ ήσουν που ξεκίνησες την κοινότητα Blender στο Google+ ?
<GreekX> ωραια νομιζω θα έχει καλά updates το videoediting λογω g00sberry
<GreekX> ναι αλλά δεν πετυχε το έχω σε private mode τωρα αλλά δεν έχω βάλει χρηστες ακόμα αν θελεις invite πες το μου
<salih-emin> α ναι ?
<salih-emin> λέεω και εω τί έγινε αυτό...
<salih-emin> τί εννοείς δεν πέτυχε ρε συ ?
<salih-emin> δεν είχε κόσμο ?
<GreekX> δεν είχε συμμετοχή του κόσμου
<GreekX> και σκέφτηκα ότι σε private μορφή μήπως από περιέργεια ασχοληθούν περισσότερο
<salih-emin> πόσο και ρό το έτρεξες ? Εμείς π.χ. για να φτάσουμε στα 1000 άτομα στο G+ του Ubuntu πέρασε 1 χρόνος περίπου και βάλε
<GreekX> μπορεί να κανω και λάθος φυσικά
<salih-emin> αστο ανοιχτό. το Blender είναι πολύ εξειδικευμένο λογισμικό και είναι nich market οπότε και λογικό να μήν έχ4ει κόσμο
<GreekX> σε περίπου ένα χρόνο δεν είχα πανω από 30 μέλη
<salih-emin> γενικά τις κοινότητες δεν τις πιέζεις να γίνουν
<salih-emin> απλά θα γίνουν σε βάθος χρόνου
<salih-emin> όσο πιό σπάνιο είναι το λογισμικό σε χηση
<GreekX> δεν έχεις άδικο
<salih-emin> χρήση* τόσο πιο αργά θα γενίσει
<salih-emin> γεμήσει*
<salih-emin> στο κάτω κάτω
<salih-emin> μην σε τρελένει αυτο
<salih-emin> αστό ανοιχτό, κάνε το κέφη σου και όσι και αν είναι μεσα
<salih-emin> και μην σε νοιάζει
<salih-emin> έτσι είχαμε ξεκινήσει και το Ubuntu
<GreekX> να μην παρεξηγηθώ απλά σκέφτηκα ότι όποιος ενδιαφέρετε πραγματικά δεν είναι πολύ να ζητήσει ενα ινβιτε
<salih-emin> απλά έπερεπε κάποιος να το κάνει
<salih-emin> το θέμα είναι να φαίνεται οτι κάτι υπάρχει ελληνικό
<salih-emin> αν δέν φαίνεται
<salih-emin> τότε κάποιος άλλος θα το ξεκινήσει
<salih-emin> και είναι κρίμα δημιουργούνται 3-4 κοινότητες ελληνικές με το ίδιο θέμα
<salih-emin> είσαι ο πρώτος ? ... let it be like that που λένε και στο χωρίο μου
<salih-emin> αν κάποιος μετά απο ένα χρόνο που θα έχει μάθει το blender παει να ξεκινήσει μια κοινότητα blende στην ελλάδα στο g+
<salih-emin> θα δεί οτι υπάρχει ήδη
<salih-emin> αν δεν δει θα το ξεκινήσει
<salih-emin> just my 2 cents απο την εμπειρεία μου με τις κοινότητες Ελεύθερου Λογισμικού
<GreekX> ναι το καταλαβαίνω και thx
<salih-emin> no prob. any time
<GreekX> το blender το κάνεις compile ή απλά το κατεβάζεις?
<salih-emin> το κατεβάζω....
<salih-emin> το σκεφτικά η αλλήθεια είναι μοίπως να το κάνω compile καλήτερα
<GreekX> οκ απλά ρώτησα γιατι έχω κάτι θέματα με τα cuda binaries κτλ
<salih-emin> να δω αν θα έχω καλήτερες επιδόσεις στο render
<salih-emin> μπα.... έχω μια κάρτα γρφικών που την ξέχασε η μάνα της... που CUDA ρε τρελέ...
<GreekX> λολ
<salih-emin> νάνε καιλά ο i7 Quad Core και τα 8GB RAM
<GreekX> δεν θα δεις τρελές διαφορές αλλά θα έχεις οτι καλύτερο μόλις βγει από το κουτί
<salih-emin> αυτά με σώζουν
<GreekX> ωραίος
<salih-emin> κάτι είπες οτι θα έρθουν νέα καλούδια
<salih-emin> για δώσε πληροφορίες ... με ενδιαφέρει το video editing πολύ στο Blender
<salih-emin> έμαθα πολλά απο ένα στο youtube που έχει ολόκληρη σειρά απο 25 μαθήματα
<salih-emin> (αν θες λινκ να σου δώσω)
<GreekX> στείλε
<GreekX> και δες και εδώ http://gooseberry.blender.org/gooseberry-tools-the-new-improved-sequencer/
<salih-emin> αυτή είναι η playlist του τύπου https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLjyuVPBuorqIhlqZtoIvnAVQ3x18sNev4
<GreekX> πρεπει να την κάνω θα τα ξαναπούμε
<salih-emin> OK
<salih-emin> καλη συνέχεια
<spiros> geia
<simosx> καλησπέρα!
<christian_> Καλησπέρα σας, είμαι πολύ καινούριος στα ubuntu και δεν ξέρω σχεδόν τίποτα. Θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω για πιο λόγο μου κολλάει κάθε φορά όταν κάνω αναζήτηση με το εικονίδιο που είναι πάνω - πάνω αριστερά.
<Anoniem4l> christian_: xwris na kserw leptomeries peri tou thematos kathws den eimai fan tou ubuntu, mporeis na kaneis search alliws meso tou CLI
<Anoniem4l> CLI = command line interface
<Anoniem4l> eksartate ti search thes na kaneis. ama thes peretero voithia gine pio sigkekrimenos tou tupou: "thelw na vrw ena sigkekrimeno arxeio pou to onoma tou periexei tous eksis xaraktires" h "thelw na vrw ena arxeio pou periexei to ekshs text"
<Anoniem4l> an kai exw akousei christian_ oti to ubuntu stelnei to data pou kaneis search pisw stin eteria tou, mallon auto fteei
<christian_> Ευχαριστω. Με το που πατάω το εικονίδιο πάνω αριστερα ( το εικονίδιο ubuntu) απλά κολλάει το pc.
<Anoniem4l> christian_: kalo tha itan na eksikiotheis me to CLI kathws einai mia apisteuti dynami :)
<christian_> Το cli ειναι το τερματικο;;
<Anoniem4l> yep
<christian_> φιλε μου δεν ξέρω απο που να ξεκινήσω!!! Προσπαθησα να εγκαταστήσω 2 προγράμματά, το ένα το κατάφερα μετά απο 1 ώρα και το δεύτερο δεν το έχω καταφέρει ακόμα!!!
<Anoniem4l> ti eidous programata thes na egkatastisis?
<christian_> καταφερα και εγκατεστησα το teemviewer, δεν μπόρεσα το viber και μου φαινεται τελειως κινέζικο να βαλω το photoshop και το itunes με το wine.
<Anoniem4l> christian_: ta teleftea CS den douleuoun sto wine, an thimame kala to pio stable CS einai to 3
<Anoniem4l> genika ama thes photoshop pane se allh platforma oxi linux, giati einai sxediasmena gia alles platformes
<christian_> to cs3 θελω να βαλω.
<Anoniem4l> logika to google mporei na se kathodigisei stin katorthosi tou CS3
<salih-emin> Καλησπέρες
<Anoniem4l> kalhspera
<Anoniem4l> salih-emin: einai alitheia oti to ubuntu stelnei data pisw stin eteria tou, data tou tupou search queries?
<salih-emin> όχι ακριβώς
<salih-emin> αν το έχεις κλήσει δεν στέλνει πουθενα τίποτα
<salih-emin> η λειτουργία του είναι ίδια με αυτήν
<Anoniem4l> dhladh uparxei option gia "contribution"?
<salih-emin> που κάνεις όταν χρησιμοποιείς
<salih-emin> Γοογλε αναζήτηση
<salih-emin> Google*
<salih-emin> ναι αν δεν θες να το έχεις ενεργό πας -->
<salih-emin> Ρυθμίσεις -->
<salih-emin> ασφάλεια -->
<salih-emin> αναζήτηση -->
<salih-emin> και κλήνεις την μπάρα
<Anoniem4l> malista, me ebale se polles skepseis, eixa dei kai ena video tou Richard Stallman
<salih-emin> οπότε και απενεργοποιείς αυτή την μηχανή αναζήτησης
<salih-emin> ε καλά
<Anoniem4l> episis prin kaboses wres:
<Anoniem4l> <christian_> Καλησπέρα σας, είμαι πολύ καινούριος στα ubuntu και δεν ξέρω σχεδόν τίποτα. Θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω για πιο λόγο μου κολλάει κάθε φορά όταν κάνω αναζήτηση με το εικονίδιο που είναι πάνω - πάνω αριστερά
<salih-emin> δεν τον βλέπω μεσα
<Anoniem4l> bebea den eimai edw gia na krinw kanenan, apla mathainw
<salih-emin> καλά κάνεις
<Anoniem4l> nai efuge me ping timeout
<salih-emin> να ρωτάς
<salih-emin> σχετικά με αυτό
<salih-emin> ήταν ενα FUD
<Anoniem4l> genika exw arxisei na diavazw twra ena vivlio gia linux kernel development kai thelw na mathw perisotera
<salih-emin> που προσπάθησαν να πουνε οτι είναι spyware
<salih-emin> το Ubuntu
<salih-emin> μακάρι ! μπράβο !
<Anoniem4l> nai exw akousei diafores apopseis peri tou thematos
<Anoniem4l> an kai to kubuntu mou kathete poly wraio
<Anoniem4l> episis eida ena video-demo tou ubuntu phone kai ektos autou den mporesa na vrw leptomeries peri tou thematos
<salih-emin> τι θέλεις να μάθεις ?
<Anoniem4l> an uparxei CLI sto kinito
<salih-emin> ναι υπάρχει :)
<Anoniem4l> nice
<Anoniem4l> sto ubuntu phone?
<salih-emin> yes
<Anoniem4l> episis ti dinatotites exei to CLI?
<salih-emin> ότι έχει και το ubuntu
<salih-emin> :)
<Anoniem4l> !
<Anoniem4l> paizei na to paraggilo tote mono kai mono gia to CLI
<Anoniem4l> einai kai fthino kiolas
<salih-emin> αν έχεις Nexus τώρα θα μπορείς να το περάσεις και εκεί
<salih-emin> εγώ το είχα αρκετό καιρό
<Anoniem4l> genika den asxoloume katholou me kinita
<Anoniem4l> alla tha mareze poly to kinito mou na exei linux-based CLI
<Anoniem4l> to opio na exei tis idies dinatites me ena GNU/linux-based distro
<Anoniem4l> an kai to ubuntu den einai GNU IIRC
<Anoniem4l> dinatotites*
<Anoniem4l> episis, esu eisai developer h apla supporter? an krinw apto cloak sou eisai supporter, alla pws simetexeis sto skopo?
<salih-emin> δεν είμαι developer
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=325263#p325263>
<salih-emin> Anoniem4l, ασχολούμαι χρόνι με το ελεύθερο λογισμικό
<salih-emin> και απλά έγινα και μέλος του Επίσημου Ubuntu
<salih-emin> Anoniem4l, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SalihEmin
<qsd330> test
<qsd330> hallo
<salih-emin> axaxaa
<Anoniem4l> salih-emin: nice
<salih-emin> πρέπει να στήσω IRC logger
<salih-emin> για να μην χάνω σηζητήσεις
<salih-emin> σήμερα είχαμε αρκετό κόσμο
<Anoniem4l> giati den xrisimopieis ena bouncer?
<Anoniem4l> kanei olh tin douleia pou thes ;D
<salih-emin> ελα ντε :P
<Anoniem4l> egw exw znc
<Anoniem4l> se diko mou server
<salih-emin> μια χαα
<salih-emin> μόλις σήμερα μου ήρθε το Bannana PI οπότε κάτι θα κάνω :P
<Anoniem4l> yep, exw vrei tin ugeia mou, etsi kai alliws ithela na xw ena server diko mou na paizw
<kerato> kai pisg kai pisg
<kerato> http://pisg.sourceforge.net/
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=325265#p325265>
<Anoniem4l> nice
<Anoniem4l> odos to thelei to pisg apta logs tou ubuntulog2
<xeirwn> kalispera paides
<simosx> xeirwn, καλησπέρα!
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<Anoniem4l> kalhspera file
<xeirwn> oups...edw eimaste ? :-)...xairomai polu pou apantate
<pc_magas> Ti kanetai?
<pc_magas> Pws paei?
<talos-mintgr> ave
<xeirwn> egw prospa8w na katalabw.....oi upolipoi den kserw.
<pc_magas> Vasika kaneis chat edw mesa
<pc_magas> xalari kouvwentoula kai etc
<pc_magas> Ase simera stin douleia PEDEYTIKA
<pc_magas> Auti i JS sxediastike na kanei matyrio tin zwi tou web developer
<talos-mintgr> Εχεις δει καθόλου την coffescript ?
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, oxi
<pc_magas> twra ston eleu8ero xrono tou SK vlepw Java Servlets an den vlepw anime
<talos-mintgr> http://coffeescript.org/
<pc_magas> Kai apantaw se forum kai kanw ar8ra sto blog mou poy kserw oti ta agapate poly
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, h cofee ginetai compiled se JS?
<xeirwn> miso na mpoume ki emeis , na blepoume....
<talos-mintgr> Πολύ κοντα στην JS για να μην χάνεσε και πολύ ποιο ασφαλής
<pc_magas> H ekteleite native apo browser
<talos-mintgr> Οχι. Την κάνεις "compile" με καποιο automaticon tool πχ grunt ή middleman
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, webdev kai sy teknon vroute?
<talos-mintgr> rubyist
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, ruby on rails?
<pc_magas> Pww 8elw na tin ma8w kai autin
<pc_magas> na kanw kana demo
<pc_magas> An kai to syntax tis ruby einai ligo mystirio
<talos-mintgr> Είναι πολύ πολύ όμορφο
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, den eipa to anti8eto apla mystirio
<pc_magas> Alla oxi xaotiko opws tis JS
<pc_magas> me ta callbacks
<Anoniem4l> den exw akousei ta kalutera padws gia ruby se geniko vathmo =/
<talos-mintgr> Αν δεν ξέρεις καλα JS άσε το coffee για την ώρα
<talos-mintgr> Anoniem4l: δλδ?
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, prso to paron kanw mia efarmogi stin douyleia full Ajax me knockout js
<talos-mintgr> Θέλω να τα μάθω και αυτά κάποια στιγμή
<Anoniem4l> e dunno, apla kserw atoma pou lene oti h ruby den einai toso stable
<Anoniem4l> an kai den eixa pote problhma me ruby
<talos-mintgr> pc_magas: Δες αυτο http://yeoman.io/
<talos-mintgr> Anoniem4l: Έχω ακούσει αρκετες κριτικές για ruby αλλά αυτό πρώτη μου φορά το ακούω
<Anoniem4l> e kai to akousa apo atomo megalhs ilikias kai ebeirias kiolas
<pc_magas> kai o xeirwn xa8ike sto pelagos
<Anoniem4l> twra apo kei kai pera dunno :P
<pc_magas> Pantos re p[aidia oi developers exoyn tin poio underestimated douleia giati kanoun kati pou fainetai toso aplo kai den kseroun poso idrwta kai vrisidia exoun riksei gia na to petyxoun....
<talos-mintgr> Σταθερότατη είναι και με γρήγορη εξέλιξη. Απλά καλό είναι να έχεις ενα ruby version manager αν έχεις παλία projects.
<xeirwn> kai pelagos , kai xwris swsibio..... ;)
<Anoniem4l> lel
<xeirwn> to lel einai h genikh tou lol ?
<Anoniem4l> einai lol sta plagia
<Anoniem4l> kai eis to tetragwno (^2)
<talos-mintgr> Υπερσυντέλικος
<xeirwn> karalol
<Anoniem4l> kek
<Anoniem4l> (^3)
<talos-mintgr> Υπερλολικός τότε
<Anoniem4l> :D
<xeirwn> haha....
<xeirwn> loipon den kserw ti lete eseis , alla futepsa twra teleutaia to elementary Freya.....kai polu mou aresei.
<xeirwn> exw thn ais8isi oti 8a perpatisei polu....
<talos-mintgr> Χασαμε το mantle STOP (και χεστηκαμε)
<talos-mintgr> http://community.amd.com/community/amd-blogs/amd-gaming/blog/2015/03/02/on-apis-and-the-future-of-mantle
<NikTh> Γεια σου xeirwn :)
<xeirwn> Geia sou NikTH :-)...hr8es epitelous ?
<NikTh> Από την δήλωση σου για το Freya σε κατάλαβα... και από το Netherlands  :P
<xeirwn> :)
<NikTh> Πως πάει το Freya; καλά;
<xeirwn> mexri twra uperbolika kala, kanena problhma , ...afou exw thn ais8ish oti einai stable...enw den einai akoma
<NikTh> Άντε να δούμε πότε θα το βγάλουν stable.  Αυτοί τηρούν όντως το "...when it's ready" :P
<xeirwn> den kserw poioi einai apo pisw tou, alla exoun kanei kalh douleia....
<xeirwn> to slackware to ebala se virtual......
<NikTh> Ωραίος.
<xeirwn> nai lu8ikan polla etsi....
<NikTh> Θα κάνω καμιά εγκατάσταση σε VM να το δω, γιατί από την τελευταία φορά που το δοκίμασα(alpha ακόμη) θα έχουν αλλάξει αρκετά φαντάζομαι (το Freya εννοώ).
<NikTh> Την κάνω τώρα, τα λέμε. Καλό βράδυ.
<xeirwn> kalo sou bradu
<Anoniem4l> :P
<xeirwn> eides taxutita ? :-P
<Anoniem4l> indeed
<xeirwn> douleuei kapoios to gimp mipws  ?
<pc_magas> Asxoliomoun me kati allo
<pc_magas> ti alla?
<xeirwn> kai panw pou elega na bgw....
<xeirwn> as upo8esoume oti 8a h8ela na koubalaw to pc mou mazi mou opou paw, mazu me ta basika tou programmata , kai ena meros apo ta arxeia tou....poios einai o kaluteros tropos-idea gia na ginei auto ?
<xeirwn> kapoios mou eipe gia ena USB-stick....alla den kserw an sthn praksh einai euxrhsto..
<pc_magas> Ta arxeia mporei na mpoun se cloud storage opws dropbox h google drive.
<pc_magas> Meionektima einai oti 8es internet
<pc_magas> ta programmata mporei na einai se Portable apps se stikaki. Otan den eixa pc. (Prwtes meres sto strato) mou fanikan xrisimes
<xeirwn> nai alla ean sto pc-xenisth , pou 8a koumposw to stickaki exei kai internet, tote pou to problhma ?
<xeirwn> nai alla tote pou hsouna ston strato , hsouna me windows nomizw ?
<xeirwn> pc-magas , parolo pou akougetai deleastiko, 8elw na apofugw to cloud/dropbox kai google drive.
<xeirwn> hr8e to taxi.......kalh sas nuxta
<Anoniem4l> gn
<pc_magas> xeirwn ontos
<pc_magas> Loipon sas kalynyxtizw kai egw!!!! CU~
#ubuntu-gr 2015-03-03
<georgeeeee> geias sas exo ena problima me ton samba einai poly argh metafora arxeion mporo na kano kapia allagh na gini poio grigoro ?
<NikTh> georgeeeee: Παίζουν πολλά σημασία για την ταχύτητα μεταφορά. Θα έλεγα το samba να το αφήσεις τελευταίο. Αν και τα logs ίσως να βοηθούσαν να δεις τι έχει συμβεί (αν ευθύνεται το samba).
<salih_> καλημέρα  ρε μούτρα...
<NikTh> Καλημέρα salih_
<salih_> εχοθμε κινηση σήμρε ?
<salih_> σήμερα*
<NikTh> Τα ίδια salih_
<salih_> χτες είχε
<georgeeeee> NikTh tora dokimasa ftp kai paei poly grigora opote .... to afino stin akrh to samba . euxarhsto poly
<NikTh> georgeeeee: OK.
<salih_> εχει ωραία μέρα έξω
<salih_> και εμείς δουλεύουμε.... :(
<Anoniem4l> wraia mera shmera indeed
<salih_> Anoniem4l, anestis, ee2455 , Hrakleaz , kerato , linux_salonica , lubotu3 , rwmanos , talos-mintgr ,
<salih_> gia na doume
<ee2455> Να δούμε τί;
<Anoniem4l> edw
<Anoniem4l> :)
<kerato> ela poios kar
<kerato> ntashs
<salih_> wraia
<salih_> 3
<salih_> kala pame
<salih_> pou einai oi alloi wre ?
<Anoniem4l> fasouli to fasouli gemizei to sakouli
<salih_> kapoia stigmi tha ginei
<salih_> exw kapoies idees gia na zwntanepsei to meros
<salih_> tha doyume
<Anoniem4l> mporo na ferw kana botaki
<Anoniem4l> na gemizei ligo parapanw to mati
<salih_> χαχαχαχα
<talos-mintgr> Καλημέρα
<salih_> ολοι δουλειά είστε ?
<Anoniem4l> link bot, utility bot, ola se ena nikokiremena
<talos-mintgr> Και για να γίνει η μέρα μας ακόμα ποιο καλή http://patrick.georgi-clan.de/2015/02/17/intel-boot-guard/
<salih_> καλημέρα talos-mintgr
<Anoniem4l> speaking of hardware, exei kaneis kana neo me ta backdoor tis NSA se western digital ktl?
<salih_> WTF!!!???
<salih_> nope τίποτα
<salih_> σηγή
<Anoniem4l> pffff
<Anoniem4l> sto desktop mou exw western digital
<salih_> όχι ρε ... να πάρει...
<Anoniem4l> episis rwtisa ena atomo poly xomeno kai mou leei mexri stigmhs den uparxei lush :(
<salih_> και κάθομαι και μιλάω μαζί σου ?
<salih_> και αυτή τη στιγμή
<Anoniem4l> den eipa oti milaw apto desktop mou!
<salih_> loggaρει η NSA αυτά που λέμε ?
<salih_> wtf !!
<Anoniem4l> no
<Anoniem4l> hahahah
<salih_> αχαχαχααχ
<talos-mintgr> Anoniem4l: salih_ Ρε Elementary ISIS τρεχετε και φοβάστε?
<salih_> χαχαχαχαχαχα
<salih_> Πωωωωω
<salih_> χΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑ
<salih_> ΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑχΑΑΧΧΑ
<Anoniem4l> axaxaxaxaxaxax
<salih_> το είχα ξεχάσει αυτό !!
<salih_> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑ
<salih_> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ
<salih_> κλαίω !!!
<salih_> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ
<salih_> ρε τους γκαντέμιδες ρε
<salih_> τι όνομα πήγαν και διάλεξαν
<salih_> χαχαχαχαχα
<talos-mintgr> Anoniem4l: Μήπως αρχισε να δουλέυει ο σκληρός στα ξαφνικά πριν λίγο?
<Anoniem4l> !!! pws to ksereis?
<talos-mintgr> ΟΚ καλά είσαι :p
<salih_> XAXAXAXAXAXAXXAA
<Anoniem4l> o.O
<Anoniem4l> pws to kseres omos???
<Anoniem4l> pff
<salih_> XAAXAXAX
<salih_> εγκεφαλικό έπαθε ο Anoniem4l
<salih_> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ
<Anoniem4l> xaxaaxa zhmia megalh
<talos-mintgr> Πλακα πλάκα http://patrick.georgi-clan.de/2015/02/17/intel-boot-guard/ το είδατε?
<salih_> nai re su
<salih_> μου ανέβηκε το αίμα στο κεφάλι
<salih_> να παρει
<salih_> τι hardware θα παίρνουμε απο δω και πέρα....
<salih_> Anoniem4l, δωσε ενα  netstat -ntpl
<salih_> και δες... WD στέλενει πουθενα ?
<salih_> δεδομένα ?
<talos-mintgr> Πολύ καλό το Emelentary ISI
<talos-mintgr> ISIS
<Anoniem4l> salih_ axaxxaaxax den fenete tipota distixos
<talos-mintgr> Elementary ISIS τώρα?
<salih_> XAXAXAXAXAXAX
<talos-mintgr> Ανοιξε ένα τερματικο και δώσε
<talos-mintgr> echo "Install ISIS on a virtual cachine" | tee isis_plan.txt
<Anoniem4l> http://i.imgur.com/nGosGfy.png
<Anoniem4l> !help
<lubotu3> Παρακαλούμε μην ρωτάτε για να κάνετε μια ερώτηση, απλά ρωτήστε αυτό που θέλετε σε λίγες γραμμές ώστε να είναι ευανάγνωστο. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει την απάντηση θα σας απαντήσει. :)
<salih_> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑ
<salih_> !help
<lubotu3> Παρακαλούμε μην ρωτάτε για να κάνετε μια ερώτηση, απλά ρωτήστε αυτό που θέλετε σε λίγες γραμμές ώστε να είναι ευανάγνωστο. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει την απάντηση θα σας απαντήσει. :)
<salih_> !help
<Anoniem4l> lol
<talos-mintgr> !isis
<talos-mintgr> καντε update to bot
<salih_> τρελάθηκε το bot
<talos-mintgr> lubotu3> Sorry, I don't know anything about 'isis'
<lubotu3> talos-mintgr: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<salih_> XAXAXAXAXAX
<Anoniem4l> lubotu3: uwotm8
<Anoniem4l> <lubotu3> Sorry, I don't know anything about 'uwotm8'
<Anoniem4l> poly psixro itan auto to quit
<Anoniem4l> :P
<salih_> axaxax
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2506-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2506-1/>
<salih_> τα λέμε μετα
<salih-emin> όρα για παιχνίδια
<salih-emin> ώρα*
<salih-emin> ετοιμάζω το κινητό για εγκατάσταση Ubuntu Phone
<kerato> :|
<salih-emin> σε χάλασε ε ?
<salih-emin> δεν έχεις Nexus ?
<kerato> no, samsung exw
<salih-emin> καλά να πάθεις
<salih-emin> να μάθεις την επόμενη φορα
<kerato> poso to phres to nexus
<salih-emin> το είχα πάρει πριν 3(?) χρόνια 350
<salih-emin> Nexus 4
<kerato> de 8elw na plhrwnw polla gia kinito, mporei na sto fane, na to xaseis, na sou pesei whatever
<kerato> ante meta 8a mas peis entypwseis
<salih-emin> μπορει να πεθάενεις
<salih-emin> να πάθεις καρκίνο
<salih-emin> πολλά μπορουν να γίνουν
<kerato> e ok 8a lega gyr sta 200 tavani
<kerato> gyrw
<kerato> ayto phra http://www.skroutz.gr/s/5066415/Samsung-Galaxy-S-III-Neo-I9301I-16GB.html?from=catspan
<salih-emin> καλά ειναι 200 είναι μια χαρα
<salih-emin> πωωωωω.
<salih-emin> σε κλέψανε
<salih-emin> με 190 παίρνεις ενα Moto G 2nd Gen
<salih-emin> και θα πάρεις και update σε 5.0
<kerato> e kala siga
<salih-emin> και είναι και πιο τούμπανο απο το Neo
<salih-emin> ε μη το λες αυτό... σιγά...
<kerato> to mono pou den exei to neo ein oti den einai 4g
<kerato> exei kai 1.5 Gb ram
<kerato> to moto g exei 1 nomizw
<salih-emin> απλά δεν το έψαξες... το κερατό μου μέσα.... πατε και παίρνετε ότι έχει όνομa Samsung/Sony
<salih-emin> και μετά κλέτε
<kerato> ta mono pio toumpana htan kinezika
<kerato> xiaomi etc
<kerato> ala ante na pareis kinito apo china
<kerato> na sou er8ei se ena mhna
<kerato> ki an pa8ei kati? tompoulo
<salih-emin> καλά σύγουρα δεν διαφωνούμε σε αυτό
<salih-emin> κινεζιές μονο απο ZTE/Xiaomi/Meizu
<salih-emin> αυτέ είναι μεγάλες
<salih-emin> και έχουν support
<salih-emin> είχα ξεχάσει πόσο απλή ειναι η εγκατάσταση του Ubuntu σε Nexus
<salih-emin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation#Installation
<salih-emin> κατεβάζεις ενα script
<salih-emin> και το τεχεις
<salih-emin> τρέχεις*
<salih-emin> σε 3-4 λεπτα είσαι έτοιμος
<salih-emin> simosx, εδώ ?
<simosx> salih-emin, pong
<salih-emin> :)
<salih-emin> έχω επιλέξει το devel chanel
<salih-emin> και τώρα καιτεβαίνει
<simosx> οπότε βάζεις 15.04;
<salih-emin> θέλω να σε ρωτήσω, είναι η σωστή επιλογή ?
<salih-emin> μάλλον ναι
<salih-emin> έχει διάφορα κανάλια
<salih-emin> είδαι και της BQ :P
<salih-emin> λογικά είναι το image του κινητόυ
<salih-emin> αχχααχ
<simosx> Της Bq είναι 14.10 (utopic).
<salih-emin> α οκ
<simosx> Δεν ξέρω πως θα μπορούσα να αναβαθμίσω σε 15.04 (devel) και παραμένω στο stock.
<simosx> Από τη στιγμή που είναι εύκολο να δοκιμάσεις, είναι καλή επιλογή να ξεκινήσεις με devel. Αν έχει πρόβλημα, γυρίζεις σε 14.10.
<salih-emin> οκ
<salih-emin> δες εδώ http://paste.ubuntu.com/10515759/
<salih-emin> χαμός απο κανάλια διαθέσιμα
<salih-emin> το είχα σε ένα αρχείο για reference
<salih-emin> σύγουρα έχει αλλάξει
<salih-emin> απο τότε
<salih-emin> γενικά για τα κανάλια εδω http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/image-channels/
<simosx> Η σελίδα αυτή τα εξηγεί αρκετά καλά.
<salih-emin> ναι και βγάζεις μια άκρη
<salih-emin> να πάρει... κάτι έκανα λάθος με το root
<salih-emin> για να δω
<salih-emin> δεν με αφήνει να κάνω εγκατάσταση
 * simosx παραθέτει στατιστικά μετάφρασης: http://projects.davidplanella.org/stats/vivid/el 
<salih-emin> madvinegar, καλώς τον
<madvinegar> Καλως σε βρηκα. Πως παει η εγκατασταση?
<salih-emin> έχω ένα θεματάκι με το Android 5
<salih-emin> μάλλον το σκρίπτ που κάνει εγκατάσταση δεν έχει ενημερωθεί
<salih-emin> το είχα κάνει σε Android 4.x και δουλευε μια χαρά
<salih-emin> τώρα μου κάνει νάζια
<madvinegar> ειχε περάσει μονο του το nexus σε lolipop ή το ειχες κανει εσυ?
<salih-emin> πέρασε μονο του
<salih-emin> τώρα έβαλ το SuperSu
<salih-emin> για να δω
<madvinegar> αλλιως εγκατεστησε παλι τα kitkat και μετα πέρασε τα ubuntu touch. :) :) :)
<salih-emin> οχι ρε συ
<simosx> με Android 5 μπορεί να αναβαθμίζει το bootloader και να μην μπορείς να βάλεις άλλο λειτουργικό. Θέλει έλεγχο.
<salih-emin> πισωγύρισμα
<simosx> τουλάχιστον έτσι είναι στο Moto.
<madvinegar> ναι ρε συ, πλακα κανω
<salih-emin> Ι will fix this
<salih-emin> πρέπει να κάνω manually root
<salih-emin> pfffff
<simosx> γραμματοσειρές: https://plus.google.com/107558083186116705038/posts/ZSfb4FKHHkc
<salih-emin> στα μουτρα μου το είπε το SuperSu
<madvinegar> I will (μπύρα) fix this.
<salih-emin> ;etsi
<salih-emin> axaxaxax
<salih-emin> jemadux,
<salih-emin> καλώς τον
<salih-emin> debian User
<salih-emin> jemadux,
<jemadux> salih-emin: ti kaneis man ?
<salih-emin> κάτσε εδώ τώρα γιατί πρέπει να κάνω root το Nexus 4
<salih-emin> μη φύγετε
<salih-emin> υπομονή
<madvinegar_> μαμηθηκε το web chat
<salih-emin> γιατί ρε ?
<madvinegar_> μου κολλησε και δεν μπορουσα να γραψω
<salih-emin> ε γιαυτό καλύτερα να βάλεις ενα client
<madvinegar_> βγηκα και ψαναμπηκα
<madvinegar_> ξ*
<salih-emin> το web είναι για νέους στο άθλημα
<madvinegar_> θα βαλω. Ειμαι στη δουλεια τωρα.
<madvinegar_> το τηλεφωνο θα το εχεις για καθημερινη χρηση ή απλά για πειραματοζωο?
<salih-emin> θα εχω dualboot με Ανδροιδ
<salih-emin> οπότε θα είμαι χαλάρα
<salih-emin> :)
<jemadux> tha valeis ubuntu os sto nexus ?
<salih-emin> nai
<madvinegar_> Σταδιακή απεξάρτηση όπως με τα windows... Πρωτα dual boot... χαχαχα
<salih-emin> axxaaxa
<salih-emin> ναι
<salih-emin> αχχαχα
<madvinegar_> λεγε. Σε τί φάση βρίσκεσαι? Θα περάσει το ubuntu touch ή πιο γρήγορα θα μου έρθει ενα bq αν το παραγγείλω τώρα?
<madvinegar_> Απο Ισπανια.
<madvinegar_> με τα πόδια
<madvinegar_> και με συχνες στασεις για ξεκούραση
<salih-emin> xaaxaxax
<salih-emin> ρε το 5.0 μου μεσα
<salih-emin> τα έχουν κάνει μην πω τι
<salih-emin> οι οδηγοί είναι παλεότεροι
<salih-emin> για 4.χ
<madvinegar_> Το εχω ακουσει και απο αλλο φιλο μου που εχει το nexus 4. Απο τοτε που περασε σε lollipop εχει βλαστιμήσει.
<madvinegar_> εχει γινει το τηλεφωνο πολυ αργο
<salih-emin> δεν έχω πρόβλημα με το 5.0
<salih-emin> μια χρα σφέρα μου παει
<madvinegar_> ναι ε?
<salih-emin> με το root έχω θεμα
<salih-emin> ναι
<salih-emin> πες τον φίλο σου που έχει Nexus 4....
<salih-emin> κάτι κάνει λάθος
<salih-emin> :)
<madvinegar_> θα του το πω. Ισως εχει κανει καμια βλακεια αυτος
<salih-emin> φυσάει λέμε το 5
<salih-emin> σε Nexus 4
<madvinegar_> θυμαμαι μου ελεγε ενω παλια ανοιγαν τα apps σφαιρα, τωρα κανει 1-2 δυτερολεπτα
<madvinegar_> εισαι στο 5 ή 5.0.1 ή 5.1 ?
<salih-emin> 5.0.1
<madvinegar_> οκ
<salih-emin> μισο επιστρέφω παιδια
<salih-emin> βγαίνω και ξαναμπάινω
<NikTh> Guest98103: Χαχαχα
<NikTh> noobααα :P
<madvinegar_> Λεω κι εγω πεταχτηκε Ισπανια να φερει οντως ενα bq
<jemadux> Guest98103: egw exw firefox os
<Guest98103> axxaxaa
<Guest98103> δοκιμες κάνω ρε συ
<Guest98103> το root είναι κάτι που το κάνω μια φορα στα 6 μήνες
<Guest98103> οπότε και δεν θυμαμαι
<Guest98103> είμαι σε web
<Guest98103> μισο
<simosx> τρολολό https://plus.google.com/u/0/100796013614610796417/posts/9frsA5gsjyV
<madvinegar_> Ανακοινωσεις στο facebook, εχει μαζευτει κοσμος εδω κτλπ. να δει τον salih...
<madvinegar_> και περιμένουμε ολοι τα αποτελεσματα
<madvinegar_> εχω παρατησει δουλειες, το μωρο ατάιστο
<madvinegar_> η γυναικα γκρινιάζει να φτιαξω τη βρυση
<madvinegar_> αλλα εγω εδω. Βραχος. Περιμενω να δω το nexus 4 με ubuntu touch!
<salih> XCAXAAXAXX
<salih> υπομονή λεμε
<salih> η ζωή είναι δύσκολη
<salih> έχω και εγώ το μωρό
<salih> ταϊζω απο την μια
<salih> απο την άλλη δοκιμάζω
<madvinegar_> xaxxaax
<salih> για πειτε κανα νεο εσεις
<salih> όσο γίνονται εγκαταστασεις και πειράματα
<salih> έχω βαρεθεί αν βλέπω το σηματάτκι
<salih> του Android
<salih> γρρρρ
<madvinegar_> Τί νεο... Τα ίδια.. Τρεξιμο.
<salih> τα reboot μου μέσα
<madvinegar_> Και ο nik δεν γραφει καθολου. Μπηκε μονο για να κοροιδεψει που δεν τα καταφερες
<madvinegar_> :P
<salih> πες τα !!!
<salih> απατεώνας
<madvinegar_> Θα ανεβασει κανενα οδηγο στο blog του μετα τί να ΜΗΝ κανετε αν θελετε να περασετε το ubuntu touch
<salih> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ
<salih> πάμε ροοτ έλα αγόρι μου... τόχεις
<salih> έλα
<salih> πάμε....
<salih> ,,,
<madvinegar_> και θα το ποσταρει σε fb, G+ και διασπορά (με αυτη τη σειρα)
<salih> χααχχα
<salih> λες ε
<salih> χααχαχαχαχ
<madvinegar_> Με τον Φιλιππα μιλατε καθολου? Εχει ψιλοχαθει απο το φορουμ
<Guest72900> Γεια σας παίδες
<Anoniem4l> hello
<salih> για σου Dimitris
<madvinegar_> Μαζευεται κοσμος Salih... η πίεση στους ώμους σου αυξάνεται... χαχαχα
<salih> ελα (pushing root files to your device)
<harisp12> Υπαρχεη κοσμος βλεπω :P
<salih> xaxaaxax
<salih> τόχω ρε
<salih> μη μασας
<harisp12> ubuntu-gr.orn
<harisp12> ubuntu-gr.org
<madvinegar_> το εχεις συνδεσει με το λαπτοπ ή εχεις εγκαταστησει τιποτα στην SD και το κανεις το root εσωτερικα?
<salih> στο laptop με εντολές
<salih> και script
<madvinegar_> ωραια.
<salih> τι λέμε τώρα...
<salih> :)
<salih> ndrosis, καλώς τον
<ndrosis> καλησπερα
<salih> ελα είμαι root
<salih> !!!
<salih> επιτέλους
<salih> πάμε για Ubuntu τώρα
<harisp12> Μεζευτηκαμε ακομη περισσοτεροι...
<salih> είδες
<harisp12> Καλο Ubuntαρισμα :)
<salih> είμαι μανούλα στα social
<salih> :P
<harisp12> :P
<salih> άιντε "Installing Ubuntu " λέει
<harisp12> Καλη εγκατασταση Ubuntu :)
<salih> αρα πήρε root δικαιώματα σωστα
<madvinegar_> Αντε με το καλό!
<harisp12> :)
<salih> thx παιδια
<harisp12> Καλή διασκέδαση με το Ubuntu!
<salih> επιστρέφω
<madvinegar_> Εννοειται μετα θελουμε φωτος, reviews, βιντεακια, να δωσεις αναλυτική συνεντευξη στον NikTh κτλπ
<salih-emi> το irc μου μέσα
<salih-emi> για καποιο λόγο μου λεεί οτι το nick μου χρησιμοποιείται
<salih-emi> μάλλον αργεί να κάνει lease
<madvinegar_> Μπες απο web chat.. Ο client ειναι για νεους στο αθλημα.
<NikTh> nooba, /msg nickserv release <nickname> <password>
<salih-emi> xaxaax
<salih-emi> miso ... o.O
<NikTh> μετά, /NICK <nickname>
<NikTh> και μετά , /msg nickserv identify <password>
<salih-emi> δονε
<salih-emi> done
<salih-emi> άρε αμα δεν σε είχα και σενα
<NikTh> τι done; εγώ ακόμη salih-emi βλέπω
<salih-emi> να με σώζεις απο ντροπιασμο...
<salih-emi> wht ?
<NikTh> δώσε , /NICK salih-emin
<NikTh> και στο καπάκι /msg nickserv identify <password>
<salih-emin> οκ
<salih-emin> οπα οχι
<NikTh> Άντε καλά κρασιά :P
<salih-emin> done
<NikTh> madvinegar_:  τι reviews θέλεις είπες;
<NikTh> salih-emin: σίγουρα done;
<madvinegar_> Οταν τελειωσει ο salih, θα του παρεις συνεντευξη
<ndrosis> Σε nexus s μπαίνει?
<NikTh> Χαχαχα, τι είμαι , δημοσιογράφος; χαχα
<madvinegar_> Για το blog ρε συ! χαχαχα
<salih-emin> αχχααχχα
<salih-emin> λοιπόν πάω για reboot σε Ubuntu
<NikTh> Για το blog μου εννοείτε, εκεί γράφω ότι θέλω. Γιατί στα υπόλοιπα, θα κοπεί στην λογοκρισία :P
<madvinegar_> ωχ... αντε για να δουμε
<tzem> Καλησπέρα και απο μένα.
<salih-emin> ωραία.... σηματάκι Ubuntu βγήκε ... αρά καλά πάμε....
<ndrosis> Nik Th το blog σου είναι κορυφή
<salih-emin> tzem,
<NikTh> Καλησπέρα.
<salih-emin> καλώς τον
<ndrosis> Καλησπέρα
<NikTh> Δοκίμασε κανείς τους trusty-ck ;
<salih-emin> τρελός είσαι ?
<salih-emin> ουστ
<NikTh> thanks ndrosis :)
<NikTh> xAXAXAXA
<salih-emin> ωωωωω
<salih-emin> πωωωωωωω
<salih-emin> που να βλέπατε τώρα τι βλέπω
<ndrosis> για πε
<salih-emin> τι να λέω τώρα ρε παιδια
<salih-emin> ομορφιά
<madvinegar_> μαυρη οθονη ??
<salih-emin> βήμτα:
<ndrosis> εεεε για πε
<salih-emin> 1) επιλέξτε γλώσσα
<NikTh> BSOD ; :P
<ndrosis> αυτά είναι
<salih-emin> (κλασσικά πίσω το μώβ background axaxaaxxa)
<madvinegar_> PSOD (purple salad screen of death)
<salih-emin> B;hma 2)
<salih-emin> επιλέξτε κλέιδωμα οθόνης
<salih-emin> βήμα 3)  επιλέξτε wifi
<kerato> epilekste glwssa: 1- agglika uk, 2-agglika us, 3-agglika south africa
<NikTh> xaxaxa
<Anoniem4l> 3
<madvinegar_> κοιτα μη γραψεις και τον κωδικο του wifi σου εδω, ε
<ndrosis> χαχαχαχαχαχα
<ndrosis> ξέρεις που μένει?
<salih-emin> χαχααχχααχ
<NikTh> salih-emin: Δοκίμασες αυτό που σου είπα με το OP ;
<madvinegar_> θα τον κανω triangulate
<kerato> to trusty-ck ti einai?
<NikTh> Ώχ, τώρα...δέσαμε  :P
<salih-emin> nick,
<kerato> @NikTh
<salih-emin> ναι
<NikTh> Καλώς τον κατάσκοπο της SUSE :P
<salih-emin> χαχαχααχ
<salih-emin> έλα
<salih-emin> έγινε
<salih-emin> λοιπον
<madvinegar_> γρηγορα εγκατασταθηκε ρε συ
<salih-emin> οθόνη καλωσορισματος
<drpaneas> στειλτε καμια μπουγατσα Γερμανια ρε
<salih-emin> που σου δείχνει τα swipes
<NikTh> kerato: http://wp.me/p3HF9I-ya
<kerato> thanks
<ndrosis> Τελικά μπορώ να το βάλω σε nexus s?
<kerato> alright eida
<kerato> not interested
<salih-emin> σε nexus s ?
<salih-emin> όχι ndrosis
<NikTh> Να τραβηξω ενα prtsc , πρώτη φορά βλέπω τόσο κόσμο εδώ μου φαίνεται :P
<salih-emin> XAxAxAXaxx
<salih-emin> είδες ?
<madvinegar_> Ο Salih να πατησει ενα prntscr στο κινητο
<ndrosis> κρίμα :-(
<NikTh> ;-)
<salih-emin> xaaxxa
<drpaneas> Σαλι, πολυ χαχανιζεις τωρα τελευταια
<NikTh> Πάω να την κάνω όμως τώρα.. θα τα πούμε αργότερα...ίσως.
<salih-emin> ok
<madvinegar_> Παει καλα απο ταχυτητα Salih?
<ndrosis> salih ερώτηση
<salih-emin> ρε φυσάει
<salih-emin> πολύ καλα
<salih-emin> τώρα κάνω update τις εφαρμογές
<salih-emin> και terminal :P
<salih-emin> βλεπω νεα έκδοση
<drpaneas> ποιο φυσαει;
<salih-emin> το Ubuntu σε Nexus 4
<madvinegar_> ποια νεα εκδοση? Την 14.10 δεν εβαλες?
<salih-emin> 15.04
<madvinegar_> ααααα
<salih-emin> ειναι απο το κανάλι devel
<madvinegar_> ηθελες και bleeding edge...
<simosx> ελληνικά έβαλες;
<salih-emin> το BQ Aquaris ειναι σε 14.10
<ndrosis> salih καλορίζικο:)
<salih-emin> ναι επέλεξα ελληνικά
<simosx> μια χαρά.
<salih-emin> κάποια είναι ακόμα αμετάφραστα
<simosx> με phablet-screenshot λαμβάνεις στιγμιότυπα.
<simosx> είμαστε στο 75% ακόμα.
<drpaneas> salih-emin: ποιον kernel φοραει;
<salih-emin> μισο ενα ενας
<salih-emin> κάτσε να βάλω το phablet-tools simosx
<kerato> toses erwthseis oute o xatzinik ston varoufakh
<kerato> pes kai kanena 'ouden sxolion'
<madvinegar_> ή ενα "αφηστε με να ολοκληρωσω"
<madvinegar_> αχχαχαχααχ
<kerato> sta moutra mas 8a oloklhrwseis re file
<salih-emin> AXAXAXAXAX
<salih-emin> XAXAXAXAX
<salih-emin> έλα το internet μου μεσα
<salih-emin> σέρνεται
<salih-emin> ενα πακέτο κάνει 10 λεπτα
<salih-emin>  77,2 kB/s ο.Ο
<madvinegar_> ουτε η Χατζηβασιλείου να το έφερνε
<salih-emin> :|
<simosx> ενημέρωση πακέτων κάνεις;
<salih-emin> ναι το phablet-tools
<salih-emin> σερνεται
<salih-emin> αργεί να κατέβει
<jemadux> kaneis compile salih-emin ?
<madvinegar_> ο σερβερ φταιει. Ο πστης ο Μάρκος κατεβαζει τσοντες.
<salih-emin> drpaneas, ο kernel στο Nexus ειναι ο 3.4.0
<simosx> αν το apt-get αργεί στη λήψη, το κόβεις και δοκιμάζεις ξανά.
<salih-emin> σωστά simosx
<salih-emin> simosx,
<salih-emin> μπα...
<salih-emin> έχουν οι server
<salih-emin> κλατάρει απο τους dev του XDA :P
<kerato> enas mirror yparxei?
<salih-emin> απο το universese
<salih-emin> απο το κεντρικό κατεβάζω
<madvinegar_> Λοιπον την κανω. Salih, περα απο την πλακα, ανεβασε μετα φωτος να δω!
<simosx> είναι ο server με τα PPA, ppa.launchpad.net
<drpaneas> salih-emin: βγαζει τιποτα σφαλματα στο boot; τσεκαρε το dmesg
<jemadux> drpaneas: pws einai sthn germany re?
<salih-emin> τι σφάλματα να βγάλει  drpaneas ?
<salih-emin> στο boot ?
<simosx> για να δεις το dmesg, πρέπει να μπεις στο κινητό με phablet-shell (μετά sudo).
<drpaneas> salih-emin: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dmesg - driver related σφαλματα. Ρωταω απλα απο περιεργια και μονο.
<drpaneas> jemadux: πολυ καλυτερα απο Ελλαδα :)
<salih-emin> drpaneas, μόλις έκανα εγκατάσταση το Ubuntu σε Nexus
<salih-emin> πότε να προλάβω να δω αν έχει σφάλματα ρε τρελε :P
<jemadux> monos sou h me thn kopela sou ?
<salih-emin> ωραία και Google sync για gmail και επαφες !
<salih-emin> cool
<drpaneas> jemadux: μαζι με την κοπελα μου :) μονος, θα ηταν πιο δυσκολο το relocation.
<drpaneas> salih-emin: ok
<drpaneas> θα ηταν καλο αν βγαζατε της public IP απο κοινη θεα στο chat οταν συνδεεται καποιος
<simosx> υπάρχει διαδικασία για να το κάνεις.
<drpaneas> back to testing, τα λεμε :)
<salih-emin> αντε καλή συνέχεια παιδια
<salih-emin> σας αφήνω
<salih-emin> τα λέμε
<salih-emin> θα αφήσω ανοιχτό το chat
<salih-emin> αν θέλει να ρωτήσει κανείς κάτι
<salih-emin> ο simosx είναι εδώ λογικα
<ndrosis> καλό απόγευμα
<ndrosis> Εγώ ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω άλλα άστο για άλλη φορά
<kerato> 24 atoma, 8a klapsw
<simosx> ndrosis, θέλεις να ρωτήσεις κάτι σχετικά με Ubuntu;
<ndrosis> Όχι τον salih για μια παρουσίαση που έκανε για την Μονάδας Αριστείας
<simosx> όπως φαίνεται, περίσσεψαν χρήματα από τις «Μονάδες Αριστείας» και θα διατεθούν 2-4Κ€ για 90 έργα ελεύθερου λογισμικού.
<ndrosis> πολύ καλό ακούγετε
<simosx> το όλο έργο με τις μονάδες ήταν (κατά μένα) κακοσχεδιασμένο.
<simosx> ξόδεψαν 1.2Μ€ για τις δέκα μονάδες ενώ δεν φαίνεται να βγήκε αντίστοιχο αποτέλεσμα.
<ndrosis> Τι ειναι το Μ και τι το Κ
<simosx> Κ=χιλιάδες, Μ=εκατομμύρια.
<ndrosis> οκ
<ndrosis> έφυγαν τόσα?
<simosx> το όλο πρόγραμμα ήταν για 2Μ€, με χρηματοδότηση από ΕΣΠΑ.
<ndrosis> Γιατί ήταν κακοσχεδιασμένο που υστερούσε?
<ndrosis> Δυστυχώς δεν μπορούσα να παραβρεθώ σε κάποιο.
<simosx> τα χρήματα ήταν αρκετά ώστε να γίνουν παρεμβατικές ενέργειες και να επιλυθούν χρόνια ζητήματα.
<simosx> Ωστόσο, τα μοίρασαν σε δέκα (πολλές) θεματικές αντί να επικεντρωθούν σε 4-5. Οπότε η κάθε θεματική δεν είχε αρκετά χρήματα να κάνει κάτι το ουσιαστικό.
<simosx> Ο τίτλος «Μονάδες αριστείας» είναι από το αγγλικό Centres of Excellence, που πρόκειται για κέντρα που αξιοποιούν εξειδικευμένο προσωπικό στις αντίστοιχες τεχνολογίες.
<simosx> Και τους έχουν προσλάβει σε πλήρη απασχόληση για τη συγκεκριμένη δουλειά.
<simosx> Εδώ όμως, οι δέκα θεματικές ήταν απλά σεμινάρια από άτομα που απλά συμμετείχαν εθελοντικά.
<tzem> Σίμο έχουμε τίποτα απο μεταφράσεις?
<ndrosis> Φαντάζομαι ότι λες για προγραμματισμό σε κάποιο software αν κατάλαβα καλά?
<simosx> Στις προδιαγραφές του έργου αναφέρει ότι για κάθε θεματική πρέπει να παράγουν οι συμμετέχοντες κάποιο κώδικα ή να μεταφράσουν κάτι.
<simosx> tzem, η σελίδα projects.davidplanella.org/stats/vivid/el λειτουργεί ξανά και δείχνει τα σωστά στατιστικά. Είμαστε 75%.
<tzem> Εκεί είμαι τώρα και την κοιτάω.
<simosx> ndrosis, κάθε θεματική μπορούσε να κάνει κάτι με μεταφράσεις και να πληρεί τις προδιαγραφές. Αυτό που έπρεπε να κάνουν οι προδιαγραφές, είναι να υπάρξει μια συγκεκριμένη θεματική με το θέμα των μεταφράσεων (και άτομα που είναι επαγγελματίες μεταφρασ
<simosx> τές).
<simosx> ndrosis, κάθε θεματική μπορούσε να κάνει κάτι με μεταφράσεις και να πληρεί τις προδιαγραφές. Αυτό που έπρεπε να κάνουν οι προδιαγραφές, είναι να υπάρξει μια συγκεκριμένη θεματική με το θέμα των μεταφράσεων (και άτομα που είναι μεταφραστές).
<ndrosis> Βασικά ασχολούμαι με το dolibarr και έχω κάνει κάποιες μετατροπές για να είναι συμβατό με τα Ελληνικά δεδομένα.
<ndrosis> Είχα στείλει και e-mail για το αν θέλανε να χρησιμοποιήσουν στην παρουσίαση.
<simosx> Οι δε προδιαγραφές ήταν γραφτεί έτσι ώστε μόνο πανεπιστήμια να μπορούν να λάβουν μέρος (ήθελαν UPS σε κάθε υπολογιστή του εργαστηρίου, κτλ).
<simosx> ndrosis, και τι έγινε τελικά;
<ndrosis> Δεν ξέρω αν χρησιμοποιήθηκαν
<ndrosis> Μου πρότειναν αν μπορούσα να παραβρεθώ και να μου δώσουν κάποιο χρόνο στην παρουσίαση αλλά δυστυχώς είμαι Αθήνα και δεν προλάβαινα να ανεβώ Θεσσαλονίκη
<simosx> Πρότειναν να σου δώσουν κάποια χρήματα για τον κόπο σου (ή για το ταξίδι);
<ndrosis> οχι
<ndrosis> Εθελοντικά θα το έκανα δεν ζήτησα κάτι.
<simosx> Στις προδιαγραφές του έργου δεν υπήρχε τέτοια κάλυψη. Ξεφτίλα. Τα χρήματα έφυγαν (1.2Μ€) κατά βάση σε διαχειριστικά έξοδα.
<ndrosis> simosx δεν ήταν πρόβλημα το οικονομικό πάντως
<simosx> ndrosis, καταλαβαίνω. Από πλευράς έργου ωστόσο, ήταν μια παράλειψη.
<ndrosis> την επόμενη φορά
<ndrosis> ξέρεις πότε θα γίνει το fosscomm και που?
<simosx> δεν γνωρίζω αν έγινε ανάληψη από κάπου.
<ndrosis> λογικά θα γίνει ε?
<simosx> ελπίζω να γίνει. θα έπρεπε να είχαν σταλθεί ανακοινώσεις, κτλ.
<simosx> Μεταφραστική απορία: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/+pots/ubuntu-system-settings/el/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=Sent
<simosx> Είναι κατάλληλος ο τρόπος που μεταφράστηκε το Sent όπως φαίνεται στο http://cloud.addictivetips.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Ubuntu-Touch-08.10-Settings-Security-Privacy.png ;
<simosx> Νομίζω ότι είναι καλύτερα να γίνει «Να στέλνονται» / «Να μην στέλνονται».
<simosx> tzem,
<tzem> ela simo
<simosx> δες παραπάνω
<ndrosis> Θα χωρέσει στην Οθόνη?
<simosx> ndrosis, πιστεύω ότι χωράει.
<tzem> Νομίζω μια χαρά είναι η μετάφραση
<tzem> για report λέει έτσι και αλλιώς, το μόνο αν χωράει να δείτε εσεις.
<simosx> tzem, εντάξει.
<eliasps> Καλησπέρα.
<ndrosis> Καλησπερα
<simosx> καλησπέρα eliasps!
<eliasps> ndrosis, simosx τι κάνετε;
<eliasps> Σίμο καιρό έχω να σε δω!
<eliasps> Ο Σαλί μας ζωντάνεψε το κανάλι πάλι!
<Anoniem4l> :)
<simosx> μπαίνω καθημερινά IRC εδώ και μια εβδομάδα περίπου.
<eliasps> Ωραία. Εγώ τον τελευταίο μήνα είμαι σχετικά ανενεργός παντού. Επανέρχομαι σιγά σιγά.
<ndrosis> Εγώ πρώτη φορά IRC
<tzem> και εγω σχεδόν 3-4 φορες εχω μπει
<tzem> τωρα που εχει παρέα θ αμπαίνω.
<eliasps> ndrosis πως το βλέπεις; Πιο άμεσο νομίζω, ότι πρέπει για κουβέντα.
<tzem> Καλησπέρα elias
<eliasps> Καλησπέρα tzem. Ναι και εγώ το ίδιο, άμα μπαίνει κόσμος θα είναι ωραία παρέα.
<ndrosis> εννοείτε
<ndrosis> έχει χαβαλέ
<eliasps> Κάποτε είχε γίνει και ένα ανοιχτό meeting με θέμα τις μεταφράσεις...
<eliasps> Και τότε είχε κόσμο.
<simosx> eliasps, μεταφράσεις→http://projects.davidplanella.org/stats/vivid/el
<ndrosis> τώρα που το έμαθα θα μπαίνω
<eliasps> Με client συνδέεστε ή από το web interface;
<ndrosis> εγώ με pidgin
<eliasps> simosx ευχαριστώ! Έχει δουλειά ακόμα. Θα ξεκινήσω από σήμερα!
<simosx> τώρα είμαστε στο 75%.
<eliasps> Χρησιμοποιώ το xchat. Για τον κύριο λόγο τις δημιουργίας συντομεύσεων εντολώ για το IRC. Με έχει βοηθήσει πολύ και το συνήθισα πλέον.
<simosx> με το xchat αυτοματοποιείς την όλη διαδικασία, και βάζει και αυτόματα τον κωδικό για το NICKSERV. Και σε συνδέει σε κανάλια αυτόματα.
<simosx> την κάνω.. καλό βράδυ!
<eliasps> Καλό βράδυ Σίμο!
<tzem> καλο βραδυ
<eliasps> Τα ξαναλέμε
<Anoniem4l> kai gw eixa xchat edw kai 1 xrono alla phga se hexchat giati den upostirize kapia encryption ciphers
<Anoniem4l> to idio pragma einai to hexchat anyway :P
<eliasps> Anoniem4l το έχω ξανακούσει.
<eliasps> Αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα από encryptions και τα σχετικά... :P
<Anoniem4l> mi fadasteis oti egw kserw polla, apla den borousa na mpw se ena server enos filou
<Anoniem4l> * - Connected using Cipher 3DES-CBC-SHA1         TLS1.2 Kx=DHE-RSA      Enc=3DES-CBC(192) Mac=SHA1
<Anoniem4l> mporei kai na htan to TSL1.2
<Anoniem4l> alla den eimai sigouros
<geothom1> to irssi to kalytero
<geothom1> irssi terminal irc the best
<panos_> τι έγινε ρε παιδιά!
<panos_> το βάλαμε το ubuntu phone?
<ndrosis> #Help
<Periklis> Καλησπέρα
<pc_magas> Kalws Orisa
<Periklis> Να ρωτήσω μια σχετικά γενική ερώτηση... Πλέον μπορούμε να εγκαταστήσουμε το Ubuntu one σε οποιαδήποτε συσκευή mobile? π.χ. ακόμη και noname κινέζικη αρκεί να εχουμε τα roms της συσκευής;
<pc_magas> To Ubuntu One δεν έκλεισε?
<Periklis> Με 'συγχωρείς, Ubuntu Touch εννοούσα...
<pc_magas> An kai den exw agiksei ka8olou tonj tomea Mobile - Smartphone logikaq nai
<Periklis> Salih είσαι online ?!
<NikTh> Periklis: κάνε του ping καλύτερα.
<NikTh> salih-emin: Σε καλούν ! :P
<salih-emin> ελα
<salih-emin> εω είμαι
<Periklis> απλά επειδή πρέπει να πήρα πρέφα πως πειραματιζόταν με το touch, είπα να μάθω τι κατάφερε!
<salih-emin> μια χαρά όλα
<Periklis> πού είσαι αγορίνα; όλα καλά;
<NikTh> Σε nexus είναι εύκολα τα πράγματα. Έχουν κάνει άλλοι port τις εικόνες. :P
<salih-emin> ναι σε Nexus είναι υπόθεση λεπτών
<NikTh> Σε άλλες συσκευές θέλει δουλειά όμως και πρέπει να ξέρεις αρκετά καλά πως να την κάνεις αυτή τη δουλειά (το porting δηλαδή).
<salih-emin> απλά σε μένα τράβιξε λίγο παραπάνω γιατί δεν είχα root σε Android 5.0.1
<NikTh> Μια καλή πηγή (και για να ρωτήσεις, ακόμη και για request) είναι το γνωστό xdadevelopers. :-)
<Periklis> μάλιστα... έχω κάτι συσκευές China, κι έλεγα να πειραματιστώ... γι' αυτό τις έχω άλλωστε.
<salih-emin> pc_magas,
<salih-emin> έλα εδώ ρε
<salih-emin> απαντάω σε 2 κανάλια
<salih-emin> χααχαχ
<pc_magas> salih-emin, h mageia to IRC
<Periklis> έχω roms από τα κινητά αλλά δεν ξέρω αν αρκεί...
<salih-emin> χμμμ
<salih-emin> Periklis, αν παίρνουν Cyanogen τότε το porting είναι έυκολο
<NikTh> Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με porting για να σου πω, κάπου υπάρχει ένας οδηγός όμως, στο ubuntu wiki νομίζω.
<salih-emin> pc_magas, παράτα την JS
<pc_magas> Asxeto mias kai endexomenws na 8elw na testarw to responsiveness kapoiwn site kai 8elw na trexei se arketes syskeues exeta na systinetai kapoies?
<pc_magas> Vasika kati ftino
<pc_magas> Px. ena metaxeirismeno Iphone kai mia Androiod
<pc_magas> syskeui
<NikTh> salih-emin: ετοιμάζω 3.19 για trusty.. :P Άντε να δούμε τι θα γίνει, με BFS/BFQ εννοείται. New PPA :-)
<salih-emin> έτσι
<pc_magas> Giati o Emulator akoma kai tsigaro na anapsw 8a kaei prwta to tsigaro
<salih-emin> έγω περιμένω τον οδηγό για PPA
<salih-emin> pc_magas, ποιος emulator ?
<pc_magas> NikTh, to Bary pyrovoliko tou ubuntu-gr
<NikTh> Ποιον οδηγό, οδηγό PPA; δηλαδή;
<salih-emin> pc_magas,  o Android ?
<pc_magas> salih-emin, gia Android kai gia to Ubuntu phone
<pc_magas> salih-emin, autos nai
<salih-emin> του Android είναι μια χαρά ο emulator
<salih-emin> αρκεί να ενεργοποιήσεις HW acceleration
<pc_magas> Tou ubuntu phone einai TOOOOOOOOO SLOW
<salih-emin> μετα πετάει
<NikTh> pc_magas: Java και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα , ε; :P
<salih-emin> είναι νωρίς για τον emulator του Ubuntu
<pc_magas> salih-emin, den nomizw na exei kati tetoio h CPU
<pc_magas> NikTh, nai eixa apo8imeno
<pc_magas> me autin
<pc_magas> Apo tin sxoli
<pc_magas> Kai vasika san feedback gia tous foitites to kanw
<pc_magas> Apo atomo pou paideutike
<pc_magas> giati den eixe kanena na tou ta pei
<pc_magas> .
<pc_magas> Pantos me tin Java paei se 105 views.
<salih-emin> Java ή JavaScript ?
<pc_magas> Java
<NikTh> Αυτοί οι virtual builders του launchpad πάντως, τα ζώα μου αργά είναι, μισό πυρήνα ο καθένας πρέπει να έχουν. :P (3-4 ώρες για να ολοκληρώσουν έναν πυρήνα). :P:P
<salih-emin> Πωωωω
<salih-emin> ρε τι με νοιάζει ο builder... ας μάθω εγώ να ανεβάζω πακέτα
<NikTh> "Απληστία, δεν λες κι ευχαριστώ που χτίζει άλλος για σένα.. διαμαρτύρεσαι κιόλας"  (χαχαχα)
<salih-emin> και ας τα κάνει αύριο
<salih-emin> χααχαχα
<salih-emin> γιαυτό σε λέω
<salih-emin> φτιάξε τον οδηγό
<NikTh> Δεν γίνεται σε οδηγό αυτό το πράγμα salih-emin
<salih-emin> αχχαχα
<salih-emin> γιατί ρε ?
<pc_magas> NikTh, An kai den mporeis na xtiseis ta paketa se diko sou mixanima kai apla na ta anevaseis?
<NikTh> Θα πρέπει να γράψω βιβλίο.
<salih-emin> pc_magas, το έκανα εγώ
<pc_magas> NikTh, ante kai kalo Best Seller
<salih-emin> με το optimus kernel
<salih-emin> αστο....
<NikTh> pc_magas: Για PPA όχι, δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες. Θέλει πηγαίο κώδικα.
<pc_magas> NikTh, katalava
<pc_magas> logika to kanoun gia na mporoun na antepekserxontai se tosa build requests
<NikTh> salih-emin: κανόνισε ένα video session κάπου με share screen και από εκεί θα σου δείξω. Θα είναι πιο εύκολο.
<salih-emin> pc_magas, παράτα την Java.... μάθε PHP/MySQL
<salih-emin> οκ
<pc_magas> Vasika ena Hangout
<salih-emin> NikTh,
<salih-emin> οκ
<salih-emin> θα κανονίσω
<pc_magas> salih-emin, kserw kai apo auto
<NikTh> Αν γράψω οδηγό θα πρέπει να γράψω ΤΑ Πάντα , για αρχάριο χρήστη και είναι ΠΑΡΑ πολλά. Εκτός και αν γράψω οδηγό για τον Salih. :P
<pc_magas> Alla den mou aresei na paizw mono me phgp
<pc_magas> php*
<salih-emin> μα γιαμένα θα γράψεις
<pc_magas> Asxeto prin kanetai odigo kratate shmeiwseis?
<pc_magas> Egw sini8ws krataw simeiwseis me ta vimata
<pc_magas> Kai kata tin sygrafi ektelw merikes foresw kai kapoia vimata
<NikTh> Θα κάνω ένα ποστ στο blog "Οδηγός μεταφόρτωσης πακέτων σε PPA, για τον Salih" (χαχαχα)
<salih-emin> pc_magas, pffff αυτά είναι για noobs
<salih-emin> εμεις το κάνουμε αυτόματα
<salih-emin> με scripts
<salih-emin> :P
<salih-emin> πες τα ρε NikTh
<salih-emin> χαχαχα
<pc_magas> salih-emin, kamia fora kalo einai na kaneis ena sketch gia to pws 8a peis kai ti 8a kanei
<salih-emin> (μιλαω και εω... ο απόλυτος noob που δεν ξέρω να φτιάχνω PPA)
<pc_magas> giati o odigos 8a proorizetyai gia noob etsi 8a prepei na mpeis stin psixwsin8esi tou noob
<salih-emin> pc_magas, λόγο δουλειας... πάντα κάνω μια φορά οτι κάνω και μετα το κάνω bash script για να το αυτοματοποιήσω
<pc_magas> salih-emin, nai its is a solution
<salih-emin> automate or be automated
<pc_magas> kai egw kanw makros kapoia commandas
<pc_magas> salih-emin, ali8eis ws ti ergazesai?
<salih-emin> αυτοματοποίησε η θα σε αυτοματοποιήσουν (άνεργος)
<pc_magas> ali8eia*
<salih-emin> είναι δημόσια τα logs
<salih-emin> δεν αναφέρουμε προσωπικά δεδομένα
<pc_magas> Pantos Salonika ginonta ena Karo Gamata Events kai A8ina Kseraila
<pc_magas> Kai apo Posotita kai apo Poiotita
<pc_magas> kilon, kalisperes
<kilon> kalispera :)
<pc_magas> ti kaneis?
<kilon> metatrepo glosses :D
<kilon> esy?
<pc_magas> kilon, metafrasi?
<kilon> oxi ennoo oti metatrepo python se pharo
<pc_magas> kilon, pros to paron apo na kanw ena dialeima meta apo ena epiko Vasanistirio se Javascript
<kilon> diladi metatrepo ta python types , opos list, tuples etc se types poy alles glosses na mporoyn na anagnorisoyn
<kilon> javascript , panagia moy, kali anarosi :D
<pc_magas> kilon, oxi mono anagnwsi alla kai sygrafi
<pc_magas> Kai oli h selida einai One-page
<pc_magas> Ante 2 selides to Ply
<pc_magas> Poly
<kilon> "anarosi" oxi "anagnosi" ;)
<pc_magas> O ok
<kilon> i javascript einai to mayro to xali :D
<kilon> alla apo oti moy lene i php einai xeirotera
<pc_magas> Re paides me endiaferei trela to Load Balancing kai aplication deployment
<pc_magas> php kala einai
<pc_magas> Eidika ma framework
<pc_magas> teleia
<pc_magas> HG JS einai to vasanistirio
<kilon> makria moy kai oi dyo
<kilon> python kai pharo dagkoto
<pc_magas> kilon, einai 3d Artist swsta?\
<kilon> to poly poly kai mia clojure, all oi java libraries einai ligo paketo
<Salih> test
<pc_magas> Salih, klwnopoih8ikes?
<Salih> Apo ubuntu  phone
<pc_magas> Salih, WWWWWW
<Salih> :)
<kilon-alios> nai kano development kyrios addon gia blender
<pc_magas> Egw otan to eixa dokimasei se Nexus 5 argouse arketa
<pc_magas> to Ubuntu phone
<kilon-alios> sorry syndoome meso kinitoy giati to adsl efage akyro
<Salih> Nai se nexus 5 den douleuei kala
<kilon-alios> kai me petaei ekso
<pc_magas> Emena mou arese san Interface to Meizu me tin Rom pou exei
<pc_magas> Alla den mou arese o task Manager
<pc_magas> xeirwn, kalws se
<xeirwn> kalispera paides
<pc_magas> ti kamneis
<pc_magas> ?
<Salih> Kalispera
<xeirwn> geia sou pc-maga....prospa8w na piasw paralia apo ex8es bradu :-P
<xeirwn> eseis ti kanete ?
<pc_magas> xeirwn, eisia se skafos
<pc_magas> ?
<pc_magas> H apo to pelagoma
<pc_magas> mallon to deuteron
<xeirwn> eee den eipame ex8es xwris swsibio ?
<pc_magas> xeirwn, xaxaxaxaxa
 * pc_magas dinei to xeri tou se xeirwn
<xeirwn> eutuxws kseroume kalo kolumpi ;)
<pc_magas> Aneva kai sy
<xeirwn> hahahaa..mou 8umises to allo me to nauth..
<xeirwn>  kapetanie einai makrua o peiraias.....skase kai kolumpa !
<xeirwn> eida to blogs sou ( biastika)....omorfo
<Periklis> καλό βράδυ
<xeirwn> giati feugeis perikli ?
<pc_magas> afk gia ligo
<xeirwn> pc-magas wb
<pc_magas> Back to life
<Salih> Ti dianomi exeis  pc_magas ?
<pc_magas> Salih, Ubuntu what else
<pc_magas> tin 14.04
<pc_magas> Logon tou LTS
<xeirwn> esu Salih ?
<Salih> To  idio
<pc_magas> Alla otan douleuw h mnimi aggizei aneta to 80%
<Salih> Etsi  prepei
<pc_magas> Kai den exw allo fysiko slot na vallw perissoteri
<Salih> H java  roufaei
<NikTh> Χαχαχα
<pc_magas> Salih, se php douleuw
<pc_magas> se Java "paizw"
<Salih> Posh  ram exeis
<pc_magas> 4GB
<xeirwn> geia sou NikTh :-)
<NikTh> Δοκίμασα το Lightworks σε 15.04 , 8GB RAM, nvidia GT 430.. έπρεπε να το ονομάζουν HeavyWorks.. :p
<NikTh> xeirwn: Γεια, πως πάει το blender ;
<Salih> Nick  mathe  blender
<xeirwn> mia xara .....douleuei a8oruba akoma ;)
<Salih> Egw  ematha  ekei  video editing
<pc_magas> Egw pali de to exw me video
<pc_magas> to sardam paei synnefo
<xeirwn> lol
<NikTh> Μπλέξαμε τα μπούτια μας..χαχαχα
<xeirwn> exei plaka
<Salih> Den peirazei
<NikTh> Σιγά ρε Salih μη μάθω blender για ένα απλό video-editing.
<xeirwn> otan les ema8es video , ti enoeis akribws ?
<NikTh> Αυτό είναι είτε γεια επαγγελματίες, είτε για μαζόχες.
<NikTh> Το LightWorks είναι απλό, εύκολο, αλλά πολύ heavy όμως.
<Salih> Den  to dokimasa  akoma
<pc_magas> Na dwsw mousiki na akoute h oxi einai ektos 8ematos - styl kanaliou
<pc_magas> ?
<NikTh> Ακόμη και τώρα, πρώτα (για μένα) είναι: 1)Kdenlive, 2)openshot.
<ndrosis> NikTh, OpenShot
<Salih> Mehhh
<Salih> Openshot  einai  kalo  alla den kanei multithreding sto rendering
<NikTh> Salih: Χαχαχα, τι Mehhh; μάθαμε blender και το παίζουμε γκουρου; και καλά, τα άλλα είναι για noobαδες; :P
<ndrosis> pc_magas, δώσε
<pc_magas> Me elafrws sexoualikous xaraktirismous https://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_2761839329&feature=iv&src_vid=IJJdtoKb_dE&v=gN9ftnY2vn0
<Salih> Oxi  re trele  apla  ennow  oti otan matheis blender ola  ta alla  einai dusxeista
<NikTh> Salih: Μια χαρά κάνει, απλά δεν μπορείς να ορίσεις (όπως στο kdenlive) πόσους θες. Τρέξε ένα openshot export και βλέπε την htop, να δεις.
<pc_magas> Kai kati allo dixws sexoualikous xraktirismous https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bu4cagzQ6Ls
<xeirwn> asxoleitai mipws  kapoios apo edw mesa me epexergasia foto's ?
<pc_magas> Pera apo ena elagro Gimping kai Copy Paste φωτώς και να προσθαίτω και να Πολλ/σιαζω pixels τπτ άλλο
<pc_magas> ελαφρό
<xeirwn> thx magas
<pc_magas> Α και κβαντισι Χρωμματων
<pc_magas> κβάντηση*
<xeirwn> ela re...ena-ena ta fanerwneis..
<xeirwn> ti allo ?
<xeirwn> Nikth , ebales to freya ?
<pc_magas> Basik;a htan Ma8ima stin sxoli
<NikTh> xeirwn: Οχι ακόμη. Έχω κάτι άλλα να τελειώσω. Είναι στα TODO πάντως.
<pc_magas> Και κάναμε και κατι άλλα όπως πως παιρνάμε τα pixels απο τεχνητο νερωνικό Δίκτυο για εξαγωγή αποτελεσματων κλπ κλπ
<xeirwn> ok
<xeirwn> perimenw kai thn dikh sou ektimisi epanw se auto ( freya)
<pc_magas> Logo oti pleon nergazomai kais se Pc na ependysw se kana kalo I3 h o E5200 einai kalos gia tin anagkes touy Web Development
<pc_magas> ?
<pc_magas> (Shmeiwsi oti aggizei to 80% h mnimi en wra ergasias)
<xeirwn> kai giati den skeftesai AMD ?
<ndrosis> Κάτι για να χαλαρώσουμε https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVLHDm8xZBo
<pc_magas> xeirwn, einai ligo zestes H CPU gia mena tis AMD
<ndrosis> i5 τουλάχιστον
<salih-emin> i7 και nvidia ρε
<salih-emin> να πα να .... η AMD
<salih-emin> την σχάθκα
<ndrosis> μαζί σου salih
<salih-emin> ειδικά στο Linux μονο Nvidia και Intel
<salih-emin> μονο αυτές ασχολούνται σοβαρά πλέον
<salih-emin> NikTh, κατεβάζω Ubuntu Next 15.04 , θα πάιξει σε Virtual Box η θα σπάσω κανα PC ?
<xeirwn> kai giati thn sixa8ikes  salih ?...eixes kakh empeiria ?
<pc_magas> Exw idi Nvidia GeForce GT 610 kai INtel E5200 epeksergasti
<salih-emin> xeirwn, 2 φορες.... μια σε CPU και μια σε GPU
<pc_magas> Alla oxi Slot gia mnimi
<NikTh> salih-emin: Σε VB δεν ξέρω, εγώ που το έχω κανονικά εγκατεστημένο, μια χαρά είναι.
<salih-emin> NikTh, ok thnx
<salih-emin> το κατεβάζω και θα σου πω
<NikTh> Οκ, την κάνω τώρα. Τα λέμε, καλό βράδυ σε όλους.
<xeirwn> H dikh mou empeiria pantos se AMD , einai 8etikh.......to teleutaio pou extisa se asus mobo M5A97 evo2 kai amd64 SFX 8350 me 8GB ram , kai paei akoma sfera.
<salih-emin> σε Linux ?
<xeirwn> nai , apo auto eimai twra
<xeirwn> den exw xanastisei pio omorfo pc mexri twra.
<salih-emin> καλά ειναι .... μέχρι η AMD να σου πει σε 2 χρόνια "youre GPU is obsolete and no further drivers for Linux will be developed"
<salih-emin> :)
<xeirwn> euxomai na mhn to akousw... :)
<salih-emin> ενω η Nvidia δεν μπορεί να το κάνει .... λόγο Valve και των παιχνιδιών
<salih-emin> η Valve δεν επιτρέπει τέτοια χαζά...
<pc_magas> Pou kai h AMD den mporei na to kanei giati kai ta Paixnidia paizei se GPU
<salih-emin> σου λεει "Nvidia... κοιταξκε να δεις τα παιχνίδια μας ... δεν παίζουν σωστά με τους drivers σου στο Linux.... φτιαξτα... ΤΩΩΡΑΑΑΑ"
<salih-emin> η Valve δεν συστήνει AMD
<salih-emin> :)
<pc_magas> salih-emin, a Affiliate swsta?
<salih-emin> ε όχι ακριβως
<xeirwn> aaa mhn kollas se auto....egw den tous pisteuw sta reviws pou dinoune kapoia gnwsta sites....oloi einai plhromenoi
<pc_magas> Pantos kserw atoma poi einai Fan AMD GPU
<pc_magas> pou*
<salih-emin> Fan ξε Fan .... η αλήθεια είναι οτι η Valve βλέπει στατιστικα
<salih-emin> αριθμούς
<pc_magas> AN kai exw akouse se Mining kai se Parallel Processing h AMD paizei Kalytera Me OpenCL para h Nvidia Me CUDA
<xeirwn> egw douleuw twra panw apo 16 xronia thn AMD.....eeee  eimai uperbolika euxaristhmenos
<salih-emin> δεν τους νοιάζει τίποτα άλλο
<ndrosis> το θέμα με τους AMD είναι μην σου κάτσει ενώ με τους INTEL δεν θα σου κάτσει
<salih-emin> ndrosis, τι εννοείς ?
<pc_magas> ndrosis, ektos an einai GMA500
<salih-emin> χαχααχ
<pc_magas> Exw ponemeni IStoria
<pc_magas> alla se Netbook den 8es 3d grafika
<xeirwn> oxi re paidia , , kai me thn intel einai na mhn sou katsei....sthn biomhxanikh paragwgh uparxoun panta ena pososto astoxies
<pc_magas> Btw an deite to Netbook pws einai 8a klapsetai
<pc_magas> Exei spasei to Kelyfos apo olles tis Meries
<pc_magas> Alla pera apo ta mikra Accidents paizei kala me to Lubuntu
<xeirwn> ksexasate tote pou h intel apesure mia oloklirh seira , kai tous trabikse pisw , paradexomenh oti den douleuan kala ?...den 8umamai ton tupo
<salih-emin> τα Netbook πεθάνανε
<ndrosis> pc_magas, και πάλι καλά να λες
<pc_magas> ndrosis, vasika Dell einai 8hrio oses toumpes ka na efage den katalave tpt
<salih-emin> Dell και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα
<ndrosis> ενώ με την AMD που έσκαγαν από θερμοκρασίες...
<pc_magas> salih-emin, otnos avola poly
<pc_magas> Zestainontai kai to kalokairi den mporeis na doulepseis, (An kai paradoksws den kollane)
<pc_magas> Se ponaei to kefali sou
<xeirwn> lol
<ndrosis> με DELL είμαι εδώ και 4 χρόνια
<pc_magas> Kai h O8oni einai TOSO Mikri poy ena Para8yro den xwraei swsta
<xeirwn> poio dell ?
<pc_magas> Inspiron Mini 1010
<pc_magas> Exw
<ndrosis> inspirion 1545
<pc_magas> Les na to kanw MIni Server?
<pc_magas> Alla ti Server?
<ndrosis> OwnCloud
<pc_magas> H na valw Anroiod kai na to dwsw stin mana
<pc_magas> Na antkatastisei to Panarxaio AMD pou exei
<pc_magas> gia na paizei pasietza
<xeirwn> kalutera sthn manoula ;)
<salih-emin> pc_magas, το Android δεν ειναι για ποντίκι και πληκτρολόγιο
<salih-emin> θέλει δάχτυλα
<salih-emin> το UI του ειναι φτιαγμένο για δάχτυλα
<pc_magas> Kati pou na 8elei mouse keyboard kai oxi Para8yra
<salih-emin> όχι για ποντίκι
<pc_magas> ?
<ndrosis> XBMC
<pc_magas> XBMC 8elei kalo video Acceleration
<pc_magas> Edw pera me 2 o8ones ta ftynei den kanei swsta rendering
<pc_magas> Ektos an valw Ratpoison
<pc_magas> Alla kai pali gia tin Mana einai too much
<pc_magas> Vska gia Backupiera kalo einai den kaiei Poly kai vazw megalytero Disko ama Laxei.
<pc_magas> Me kana FreeBSD
<xeirwn> mana einai mono mia...axizei to kalutero ;)
<pc_magas> (Eimai paixnidiaris to kserw)
<pc_magas> Xeirwn nomizw kalytera na ksodepsw 100$na parw ena ARM pc para to netbook
<pc_magas> Ektos ama svisw tin o8oni tou nebook kai valw tin CLD pou exei
<pc_magas> LCD*
<pc_magas> Me HDMI to VGA Converter
<xeirwn> uparxoun kai metaxeirismena....tou trabas kai mia anaba8misi disko kai mnhmes, kai ginetai prwto
<salih-emin> βάλε lubuntu ρε
<pc_magas> salih-emin, exei Lubuntu
<pc_magas> Alla to UI me para8ira den ta kanei render swsta
<pc_magas> H o8oni den xwra ta para8ira
<pc_magas> einai 8 intses
<ndrosis> remix xaxaxaxaxa
<salih-emin> τότε chromiumOS
<pc_magas> Px ena ratpoison gi aka8e para8iro 8a poianei oli tin o8oni kai 8a dinei xwro
<salih-emin> να ξεκινάει απευθείας σε browser
<pc_magas> Not Bad
<pc_magas> Alla Chromium not surw about Privacy
<pc_magas> sure*
<pc_magas> Loipon ta leme aurio CU
<xeirwn> paides an kai mou aresei h suzitisi...hr8e to taxi mou
<xeirwn> kalh sas nuxta....
<ndrosis> kalo vrady
<Anoniem4l> gn
<salih-emin> kalo vradu
<ndrosis> salih, το πέρασες σε VB?
<salih-emin> το Ubuntu Next 15.0 ?
<ndrosis> nai
<salih-emin> τώρα ξεκινάω
<ndrosis> ok
<salih-emin> ndrosis, πάμε για το restart
<salih-emin> για να δούμε
<ndrosis> όλα καλά θα πάνε
<salih-emin> χαχααχ
<salih-emin> κάτσε γιατί αμα δεν βάλεις το VBox Gust Additions δεν τρέχει τίποτα σωστά
<salih-emin> το οποίο να θέλει GPU acceleration
<ndrosis> μπήκε?
<salih-emin> μπα... παλεύω
<salih-emin> για να δούμε
<salih-emin> ήθελε απλα να δώσω στην εικονική μηχανή
<salih-emin> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-dkms
<ndrosis> ναι κάπου μου είχε χρειαστεί και εμένα αλλά δεν θυμάμαι που :-D
<salih-emin> ναι
<salih-emin> άντε καληνύχτα
<salih-emin> τα λέμε
<ndrosis> καλο βραδυ να εχεις salih
#ubuntu-gr 2015-03-04
<salih-emin> καλημέρα σε όλους και όλες
<kerato> hi
<simosx> καλημέρα!
<Anoniem4l> meres
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2516-3: Linux kernel vulnerabilities regression <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2516-3/> || USN-2515-2: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerabilities regression <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2515-2/>
<tzem> Καλημέρα.
<NikTh> Καλημέρα κόσμε
<Anoniem4l> epesan duo stagones gala sto mixaniko keyboard kai stamatise na douleuei
<Anoniem4l> >_>
<tzem> αγελαδινο?
<Anoniem4l> nai
<tzem> χα00χα0χα
<Anoniem4l> :/
<salih-emin> άπαχο ?
<NikTh> Μηχανικό ε; για τι ζημιά μιλάμε δηλαδή; καμια 150αρια ευρά;
<salih-emin> Anoniem4l, δεν μπορεί να ζήσει χωρίς αυτό....
<salih-emin> ακόμα κλαίει
<NikTh> salih-emin: Αν είχα κι εγώ μηχανικό που να κόστιζε 100-150 και χάλαγε από 2 σταγόνες γάλα(ή οτιδήποτε), ε..μάλλον θα έκλαιγα.
<salih-emin> όντως....
<salih-emin> simosx, κανονικά δεν έπρεπε να έρθουν οι μεταφράσεις του Ubuntu Phone ? η τα έχουν λές ακόμα στο devel-proposed ?
<simosx> σε μένα έχουν έρθει
<ndrosis> ΚαλημεροΚαλησπερα
<salih-emin> περίεργο....
<salih-emin> ndrosis, καλώς τον
<simosx> έχω το update 19
<salih-emin> στο 15.04 (r1) είμαι
<salih-emin> στο devel κανάλι
<salih-emin> (όχι στο devel-proposed)
<simosx> Δες στις λεπτομέρειες έκδοσης.
<simosx> Σε μένα, http://i.imgur.com/QDpcxdx.png
<simosx> ο,τι να' ναι... http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/2xto6a/i_was_at_the_canonical_stand_and_spent_5_minutes/
<salih-emin> περίεργο....
<salih-emin> simosx, παρότι είμαι σε devel (15.04 vivid)
<salih-emin> το Image part ειναι 20141201
<simosx> μπορεί να είναι κάποιο devel που δεν προχωράει τώρα και δεν ανανεώνεται.
<salih-emin> μάλλον πρέπει να αλλάξω κανάλι
<simosx> https://freakattack.com/
<simosx> Ω, eurobank.gr
<salih-emin> ωραία πράγματα.....
<salih-emin> ο.Ο
<ndrosis> αυτα ειναι
<ndrosis> simosx, που τα ξετρυπώνεις.....
<simosx> Διαφήμιση της bq: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IznxHE2pVxc και τώρα πάτε να αγοράσετε.
<ndrosis> πήρα το lg g2
<salih-emin> γιατί ? ndrosis
<ndrosis> μεγάλη αυτονομία
<ndrosis> και το βρήκα φθηνά
<salih-emin> πόσο φθηνά ?
<ndrosis> 250
<salih-emin> πωωωωω
<salih-emin> ρε σεις....
<salih-emin> σας κλέβουνε ρε....
<salih-emin> ρε ψάξτε πρώτα...
<salih-emin> πφφφφφ
<ndrosis> υπάρχει και ποιο φθηνά?
<salih-emin> το lg g2 ? οχι αλλά στα ίδια λεφτα παίρνεις καλύτερες και νεώτερες συσκευές
<ndrosis> δεν διαφωνώ ήθελα αυτονομία
<ndrosis> και με το g2 την έχω με βγάζει 4 μέρες με full κλήσεις
<salih-emin> μ κλήσεις μονο και εγώ το nexus 4 το πάω 3 μέρες και είναι και 3 ετών κινητόι
<salih-emin> το smartphone είναι mini pc
<salih-emin> η αυτονομία είναι μύθος γιατί δεν έχουν καταφέρει ακόμα τίποτα σε θέματα μπαταρίας
<salih-emin> γίνονται έρευνες αλλά
<salih-emin> ακόμα είναι σε πολύ εργαστηριακό στάδιο
<ndrosis> καλά μιλάμε με τα υπάρχοντα δεδομένα
<salih-emin> απλώς το κύμα των smartphone έπιασε στον ύπνω τις εταιρίες μπαταριών
<salih-emin> αυτό έγινε
<ndrosis> συμφωνώ
<salih-emin> ότι μπαταρία και να βάλεις αν χρησιμοποιείσει το smartphone ως smartmphone και όχι σαν Nokia 3210
<salih-emin> η μπαταρία το πολύ να σε πάει 2 μέρες
<ndrosis> ήμουνα με nexus s
<salih-emin> και να σου πω... χέστικα
<salih-emin> το βράδυ το βάζω το πρωϊ είναι φουλ
<salih-emin> τι με νοιει η αυτονομία ?
<salih-emin> νοιάζει ?
<ndrosis> δεν έχεις και άδικο
<salih-emin> ε όλα είναι marketing... στο τέλος αυτός που παθάινει την ζημια είναι ο χρήστης που τον κοροϊδεύουν να αγοράζει συνέχια... ασταμάτητα...
<salih-emin> αν τα βάλεις με αριθμούς και λογική κάτω... όλα είναι απλα
<salih-emin> αυτα... πολλά είπα...
<salih-emin> :)
<ndrosis> προσωπικά δεν αγοράζω συνέχεια ήμουν με το nexus s εδώ και 5 χρόνια
<ndrosis> αν δεν μου έκανε κάτι κόλπα ακόμα με αυτό θα ήμουν
<salih-emin> ε μια χαρά ντάξ... λογική αναβάθμιση μετά απο χρόνια... μετά πήγες στο Nexus 5?
<ndrosis> οχι σε αυτο που εχω τώρα G2
<salih-emin> a οκ
<ndrosis> όπως κατάλαβες δεν είμαι και κανένας τρελός gadgetakias
<salih-emin> ε μια χαρά τότε
<salih-emin> η αγόρα που έκανες ειναι σωστή
<ndrosis> salih-emin, έχω την CPU T4200 και σκέφτομαι να βάλω την P8800 λες να αξίζει?
<ndrosis> δεν ξέρω θα δείξει ο καιρός
<ndrosis> αν ειναι σωστη
<salih-emin> Αυτά είναι :
<salih-emin> 1) http://ark.intel.com/products/40380/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-P8800-3M-Cache-2_66-GHz-1066-MHz-FSB
<salih-emin> 2)http://ark.intel.com/products/37251/Intel-Pentium-Processor-T4200-1M-Cache-2_00-GHz-800-MHz-FSB
<salih-emin> θες να πας απο το 2 στο 1 ?
<salih-emin> ndrosis, πόσο την βρήκες την P8800 ?
<ndrosis> την ψάχνω λογικά κάνα 30
<salih-emin> αν την βρεις σε αυτή την τιμή ναι πήγενε
<salih-emin> αλλά η RAM σου ?
<salih-emin> τι συχνότητες είναι
<salih-emin> ?
<ndrosis> η P8800 εχει 3 και η T4200 που εχω εχει 1
<ndrosis> 800
<salih-emin> αν βρεις να τις αναβαθμίσεις και αυτές καλύτερα θα είσα
<ndrosis> θα συγχρονίσει στα 800
<ndrosis> δεν νομίζω να παίρνει το laptop μου
<salih-emin> αλλά και με την P8800 θα έχεις καλύτερη τουλάχιστον επίδοση σε video και στην απόκρηση
<salih-emin> ποιό είναι το laptop σου ?
<ndrosis> inspiron 1545
<ndrosis> σκύλος
<salih-emin> ναι είναι σκυλιά
<LoganL> γιούχου
<Anoniem4l> hello
<Anoniem4l> feugei o salih kai marazonei o topos :P
<simosx> Anoniem4l, έλα, πες κάτι.
<Anoniem4l> molis eskase to fai :), brb masa
<LoganL> εγώ μαγειρεύω ιμάμ
<LoganL> όχι γιατο ubuntu phone ήθελα να πω
<LoganL> :ρ
<LoganL> σχετικά με την επιλογή κινητών με επεξεργαστή mediatek
<simosx> Τι θα ήθελες να πεις σχετικά με τον επεξεργαστή;
<LoganL> δεν είχε γίνει θέμα σχετικά με του οδηγούς που δεν δίνει τον κώδικα κλπ. ?
<simosx> Λόγω Linux, τον πυρήνα αναγκάζεται κάθε κατασκευαστής να τον δώσει σε πηγαίο κώδικα.
<simosx> Υπάρχει το ζήτημα με οδηγούς (drivers) που ενδέχεται να παραμένουν κλειστοί (binary blobs).
<LoganL> από μεριάς mediatek λες τώρα
<simosx> Ωστόσο, αυτό συμβαίνει σε διαφόρους βαθμούς σε κάθε κατασκευαστή.
<simosx> Π.χ. δεν νομίζω ότι παίζει ραδιόφωνο σε κανένα SoC στο CyanogenMod λόγω μη-ύπαρξης ανοιχτών οδηγών.
<LoganL> το ραδιοφωνο είναι που ακριβώς βρίσκεται
<LoganL> ?
<LoganL> δεν είναι component από μόνο του ;
<kerato> chip einai to radio, 8elei driver
<kerato> ayto sou leei
<LoganL> αα
<LoganL> οκ
<simosx> Για το bq, ο κώδικας είναι στο http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/
<simosx> Ή τρέχουμε apt-get source «όνομα-πακέτου»
<simosx> Παλαιότερα η MediaTek ζητούσε χρήματα για να δώσει τον πηγαίο κώδικα του πυρήνα.
<LoganL> τώρα το άλλαξε ?
<simosx> Φυσικά κάτι τέτοιο είναι απαράδεκτο, ωστόσο αν το ψάξεις, είναι σύμφωνο με τη GPL.
<LoganL> ναι τώρα το είδα στο site της
<LoganL> MT6582 είναι και το cpu
<LoganL> νομίζω
<LoganL> είχα μείνει λίγο πίσω
<LoganL> από το άρθρο του dr.android
<simosx> Όταν δημιουργήθηκε η GPL στη δεκαετία του '80, δεν υπήρχε το Internet οπότε ο κατασκευαστής είχε τη δυνατότητα να ζητάει ένα χρηματικό ποσο για έξοδα για τις δισκέτες,κτλ.
<simosx> Το bq έχει MT6582 και το  ΜΧ4 έχει MT6592. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, ο κώδικας Linux για αυτά είναι διαθέσιμος, και σε μορφή που μεταγλωττίζεται εύκολα.
<LoganL> το τερματικό λειτουργεί κανονικά ?
<simosx> Μπορείς να συνδεθείς στο κινητό μέσω της εντολής phablet-shell από το Ubuntu σου.
<LoganL> οχι εννοώ αν έχει terminal emulator μέσα
<simosx> Λειτουργεί μια χαρά. Σε αντίθεση από Android (adb shell) που έχει μόνο το busybox, στο Ubuntu Touch έχεις κανονικό Ubuntu.
<LoganL> kai gia ds εχει τον mir ?
<simosx> ναι, έχει τερματικό. δείχνει και χρώματα όταν κάνεις ls. Έχει nano και vi.
<LoganL> πορώνομαι
<LoganL> :)
<simosx> έτσι φαίνεται, http://i.imgur.com/Svzqubu.png
<LoganL> με τα permissions ?
<LoganL> του χρήστη
<simosx> η διαδικασία (process) για το mir: unity-system-compositor --disable-overlays=false --spinner=/usr/bin/unity-system-compositor-spinner --file /run/mir_socket --from-dm-fd 10 --to-dm-fd 13 --vt 1
<simosx> όταν συνδέεσαι στο κινητό, είσαι αρχικά ο απλός χρήστης phablet.
<simosx> Αν τυχόν θέλεις root, τότε  sudo -i   Ο κωδικός είναι το PIN που είχες βάλει για το ξεκλείδωμα του κινητού.
<LoganL> σημβατότητες με λοιπές εφαρμογές ? (desktop)
<simosx> τώρα κυκλοφόρησαν κάποια βίντεο που δείχνουν το XMir, και τρέχουν GIMP, LibreOffice. Στο bq δεν αναβάθμισα για να τα δοκιμάσω. Είμαι ακόμα στο 14.10.
<simosx> Το MX4 είναι αρκετά δυνατό και μέσω καλωδίου MHL μπορείς να συνδέεις στην τηλεόραση (HDMI). Όταν το Ubuntu Touch καταλαβαίνει ότι έχεις ενεργό το ποντίκι, τότε από απλό Unity8 (windowless), αλλάζει σε Unity8 με παράθυρα.
<LoganL> nai to ida auto
<LoganL> 15.04 ?
<simosx> Ναι, 15.05.
<simosx> Ναι, 15.04.
<simosx> είναι εύκολο να δοκιμάσει κανείς το Ubuntu Phone, στο emulator. Είναι μερικές εντολές και φορτώνει το λογισμικό.
<LoganL> το είχα κάνει παλιοτερα
<LoganL> σε ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις
<LoganL> :)
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<pc_magas> Kai antio
<pc_magas> Ta leme l8er
<simosx> δεν είναι για πολλά λόγια ο pc_magas
<pc_magas> Kalsiperes
<NikTh> Καλησπέρα
<pc_magas> Telika to location.reload() einai h Lysi sta Dyskola Provlimata tis Javascript
<pc_magas> Den anteksa allo
<pc_magas> Ti nea?
<NikTh> Τα ίδια, τίποτα συνταρακτικό.
<pc_magas> re paides exete faei giaponeziko>
<pc_magas> re paides exete faei giaponeziko?*
<simosx> γιαπωνέζικο τι;
<pc_magas> Fagito t allo mporeis na fas
<pc_magas> Peran apo fagito
<pc_magas> ?
<pc_magas> Loipon vgainw ligo gia na renw restartto router
<kerato> ;)
<kerato> pc_magas latreia
<talos-mintgr> Πως πάμε απο αραβικά? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPySsbFKipg&feature=youtu.be
<talos-mintgr> Σαουδική φοιτητών επινοήσει ένα τρόπο για να χρεώσει κινητό τηλέφωνο μέσα από ένα άλλο τηλέφωνο και ασύρματη.
<talos-mintgr> σοβαρα μιλάω. Αραβικά κανένας ?
<xeirwn> kalispera paides !
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<LoganL> kalispera kalispera
<pc_magas> Ti nea?
<kerato> ela re pc_magas
<kerato> ti kaneis
<pc_magas> Kala
<pc_magas> Vlepw oti to Blog mou 8elei ena neo Ar8ro
<pc_magas> na anevoun ta iews
<pc_magas> Views*
<kerato> emena pio poly pao ta tutorials marese h istoria me ton web designer
<kerato> kai thn giapwneza
<kerato> ofeila na to pw nomizw
<pc_magas> An kai etrwga trolling se autes tis istories
<kerato> giati re mia xara htan
<pc_magas> Pes tous stous trollers
<NikTh> pc_magas: γιατί να ανέβουν τα views;
<NikTh> Βγάζεις χρήματα από τα views;
<pc_magas> NikTh, a mpa
<NikTh> Ε, τότε; τι σε νοιάζει;
<pc_magas> NikTh, exeis ena dikio.
<NikTh> Γράφε ΟΠΟΤΕ έχεις να γράψεις κάτι, αλλιώς μη γράφεις απλά για να γράψεις ένα...οτιδήποτε άρθρο.
<kerato> sofh symvoulh ayth
<pc_magas> Sini8ws kratw kapoies shmeiwseis kai kanw tutorials.
<pc_magas> Sto blog
<pc_magas> H exw mia istoria pou thn eixa grapsei kairo kai tin anevazw
<pc_magas> H kamia fora grafw kati poy me provlimatizei
<NikTh> Καλύτερα 1 καλό(από όλες τις απόψεις) άρθρο στις 10 μέρες (και παραπάνω), παρά 1 κάθε μέρα και να μην μπορείς να το διαβάσεις ούτε ο ίδιος :)
<pc_magas> Auta
<NikTh> Ok, δικό σου είναι το blog ότι θέλεις γράφεις. Απλά σου λέω για να μην αγχώνεσαι " Α, σήμερα πρέπει να γράψω κάτι.."
<NikTh> Δεν υπάρχει πρέπει, εκτός και αν είσαι τίποτα επαγγελματίας και πρέπει να παραδώσεις δουλειά.
<pc_magas> Alla vre paides apopeira8ika na kanw video tuotrial alla ekana sardam
<pc_magas> Exete kanei video tutorials kai pws meta to epeksergazeste
<NikTh> Μπορείς να κάνεις video tutorial και χωρίς να μιλάς.
<pc_magas> Vasika 8elw na kanw Ekpompi sto youtube kai na ta vazw ta tutorilas se auto
<pc_magas> Kai me ta vies a pairnw xartziliki
<pc_magas> views*
<NikTh> Αρκεί να βάζεις επισημάνσεις σωστά.
<NikTh> Θα σου έλεγα τι θα παίρνεις από τα views στο youtube, αλλά δεν το επιτρέπει το κανάλι :P
<pc_magas> Px. na kanw 2-3 tuotril;as kai na ta vazw se ekpompi.
<NikTh> Πεθάνανε αυτά pc_magas
<NikTh> Ειδικά στο youtube.
<pc_magas> NikTh, oxi san Kyria douleia etsi gia to Xavale
<pc_magas> .
<NikTh> Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι επαγγελματίες youtubers φεύγουν από εκεί και πάνε στο patreon.
<pc_magas> Gia psila oxi san kyria phgh eisodimatos
<NikTh> Οι διαφημίσεις, ειδικά εν μέσω ενός tutorial είναι ότι πιο σπαστικό (κατά τη γνώμη μου).
<NikTh> Μην τις ενεργοποιήσεις.
<NikTh> Καλύτερα βάλε ένα donate button κάπου, παρά τις κ**ο-διαφημίσεις του youtube.
<pc_magas> Mporei na min einai diafimiseis tou youtube alla na einai enswmatomenes sto Video se simeio pou epilegw egw
<LoganL> συμφωνώ με Νίκο
<pc_magas> Px. stin Arxi h sto telos.
<pc_magas> Opws h Nixeis Pixel
<pc_magas> Nixie*
<LoganL> καλύτερα να φιλοτιμηθεί κάποιος
<LoganL> να κάνει donate'
<LoganL> επίσης η νίξι ποζάρει και με μαγιώ :P
<pc_magas> LoganL, an kai den exw dei polla video den tin exw dei na pozarei me magio...
<pc_magas> (polla video tis Nixie)
<pc_magas> An exeis endeiktiko video 8a to ketimousa
<pc_magas> ektimousa*
<pc_magas> Katse na kanw restart router giati h taxytita sernetai
<LoganL> xaxaxa
<pc_magas> Ektos an enoeis magio to cosplay
<LoganL> xxaxa kolises kai su twra
<pc_magas> Btw thubs up gia cosplayers.\
<pc_magas> Pou merika cosplays katafernoun na tis kanoun omorfoteres
<pc_magas> ;)
<pc_magas> (Em gia antres 8a elega)
<LoganL> ntinese kai esu ?
<pc_magas> LoganL, oxi
<LoganL> pc_magas, pantos ama thes views kanto opws i nixie
<LoganL> https://plus.google.com/+NixiePixel/photos/photo/5626500246779288690?pid=5626500246779288690&oid=109539407031864086615
<LoganL> :P
<LoganL> kai xwris cosplay ntisimo (eimai sigouros oti tha exei sigkekrimeno onoma auto)
<pc_magas> Cosplay einai na ntynesai san tous Hrwes apo Tainies, Manga, Anime kai Games
<LoganL> to kserw re
<pc_magas> Kala to net sernetai gia ta kala
<pc_magas> .....
<pc_magas> Anaveis tsigaro
<LoganL> ti fteei mipws se klevoun ?
<xeirwn> sorry elipsa ligo....edw pali
<LoganL> είναι κανείς απόφοιτος ccna ccnp
<LoganL> μου ήρθε ένα μειλ για δουλειά...
<LoganL> στο Ομάν
<LoganL> https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9F%CE%BC%CE%AC%CE%BD
<LoganL> :P
<Anoniem4l> lol
<LoganL> τουλάχιστον έμαθα το Ομάν
<LoganL> :)
<xeirwn> lol...twra to ma8ame ki emeis ;)
<Anoniem4l> true hahaha
<xeirwn> enalaktiko software sto lnux , gia to powerpoint apo ta windows , uparxei ?
<Anoniem4l> enoite, apache openoffice
<Anoniem4l> nomizw oti einai to analogo
<xeirwn> 8elw na kanw mia parousiash kapou...
<Anoniem4l> dokimase to openoffice, an kai den eimai sigouros oti exei functions tou powerpoint
<Anoniem4l> functions enow leitourgies
<salih-emin> yo
<xeirwn> thx anoniem4l
<Anoniem4l> hello salih-emin
<LoganL> yo
<salih-emin> libreoffice re
<salih-emin> τι openoffice ?
<salih-emin> openoffice is DEAD !!!
<xeirwn> poia einai h diafora tous ?
<pc_magas> To libre Ofice einai h Sinexeia tou OpenOfice pou to Pire tyo Apache Foundation
<xeirwn> thx magas.....ok libreoffice blepw oti exw....
<salih-emin> Ναι ακριβώ;
<salih-emin> ακριβώ;
<pc_magas> xeirwn, erxetia by default
<salih-emin> %^$#%$^% το πληκτρολόγιο μου μέσα
<Anoniem4l> nai libreoffice, apla mou xei meinei to onoma openoffice :p
<xeirwn> mhn skas  salim...emeis katalabame ti h8eles na peis :-P
<pc_magas> To Openofice yparxei san onoma kai logismiko pou to dwrise o Oracle sto Apache Foundation
<xeirwn> ahaaaa.....ara apo edw kai meta mono libreoffice ...
<xeirwn> na pou ema8a kai kati apopse....
<xeirwn> thx paides
<pc_magas> Enw to Libre Ofice einai to Fork tou OpenOfice edw kai kairo
<pc_magas> pou anaptysetai anaksartita.
<salih-emin> Βασικά πρέεπι να μάθεις οτι, ό,τι έπιασε η Oracle απο Open Source λογισμικό το διέλυσε
<salih-emin> εξαιρείται το Virtual Box
<salih-emin> παρε π.χ. Java, Solaris OS, Open Office, MySQL
<salih-emin> κλπ
<xeirwn> nai
<salih-emin> όλοι την κάνανε ελαφρά όταν πήρε τον έλεγχο η Oracle
<pc_magas> Why to dielyse
<xeirwn> kati 8a paizei katw apo to trapezi...den mporei......alloiws giati na ta dialuei ?
<pc_magas> ti sto kalo ekane?
<salih-emin> δυστηχώς δεν είχε μάλλον εμεπιρεία πως να διαχειρίζεται κοινότητες και νομιζε οτι έχει στον έλεγχό της το project και
<salih-emin> αποξένωσε τα μέλη των κοινοτήτω των διαφόρων προτζεκτ
<salih-emin> Μαθήματα ιστορίας ρε παιδια ?
<salih-emin> είμαι γέρος... άνθρωπας
<xeirwn> ti enoeis dld ?...oti kabalisane to kalami ?
<salih-emin> Πάμε απο την αρχή...
<LoganL> και μετά και μετά γιαγια ?
<xeirwn> den peirazei , lege , na ma8ainoume ki emeis....einai panta xrhsima ola auta
<salih-emin> μια φορά και έναν καιρό...
<salih-emin> υπήρχε η Sun
<salih-emin> αυτή είχε το Star Office και το Solaris λειτουργικό (Unix)
<salih-emin> κάποια στιγμή αποφάσησε οτι πρέπει να δώσει ανοιχτά τον κώδικα
<salih-emin> έτσι και έκανε
<salih-emin> μεγάλος ενθουσιασμός στις κοινότητες ... κακός χαμός !!!
<salih-emin> όλοι άρχισαν να βοηθάνε
<salih-emin> και γενήθηκε το Open Office αλλά και το Community Solaris
<salih-emin> και όλοι ήσαν ευτυχισμένοι
<salih-emin> επίσης η Java θρυάμβεβαι με την Sun
<xeirwn> ahhhaaa !
<salih-emin> πολύ συμετοχή απο κοινοτητες και πολύ υποστήριξη απο κοινοτητες για java, Openoffice, και Solaris
<salih-emin> όμως...
<salih-emin> η κρίση χτύπησε....
<salih-emin> η Sun αγοράστικε απο την Oracle
<salih-emin> και έτσι αυτή νομιζε οτι μπορεί να έχει τον κώδικα υπο τον έλεγχό της
<salih-emin> και να μην δέχεται patch απο άλλους
<xeirwn> to aiwnio pswnio twn an8ropwn....to CONTROL
<salih-emin> τελικά .... το Solaris το έκλεισε
<salih-emin> και δεν εδινε τον κώδικα
<LoganL> μια μέρα όμως ο Σταρκ πήγε να καθαρίσει..
<salih-emin> (φανταστίτε την RedHat να μην δίνει κώδικα .... CentOS και fedora δεν θα είχαμε)
<LoganL> http://www.securitronlinux.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Screenshot-Iron-Man-2013-R6-FANTA.avi-2.png
<salih-emin> χαχααχαχ
<salih-emin> σωστός
<LoganL> αχχχααχ
<salih-emin> έτσι ακριως
<xeirwn> lol
<xeirwn> sunexise plz
<salih-emin> και η κοινότητα το OpenOffice... αποφάσισε οτι ήταν καιρός να την κάνουν για να μην γίνει ότι έγινε και με το Solaris
<salih-emin> και με την Java... ίσα που προλάβαμε και έχουμε το OpenJDK
<salih-emin> έτσι δημιουργήθηκε το LibreOffice
<salih-emin> η Oracle γελουσε
<salih-emin> το αγνόησε
<salih-emin> και σε 6 μήνες
<salih-emin> μετα κατάλαβε οτι δεν έχει νοημα να συνεχίσει το OpenOffice
<salih-emin> αφού ολοι απεγκατέστησαν το OpenOffice
<salih-emin> και βάζανε το LibrreOffice
<xeirwn> salim thx file....den ta hksera ola auta...polu swsta kanane
<LoganL> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JaIJWo90D0
<salih-emin> και επειδή δεν μπορουσε να παραδεχτεί την ήτα της
<LoganL> λίγα λόγια για την java και το .ΝΕΤ
<salih-emin> το "δωρισε" (ντεμεκ)
<salih-emin> στο Apache Foundation
<LoganL> είναι τρου στόρυ
<xeirwn> hehe
<LoganL> ΔΑΚΡΥΣΤΕ
<salih-emin> αυτά
<salih-emin> απορίες...
<xeirwn> se upereuxaristw
<xeirwn> ara opws ta eipes to virtualbox ths exei minei mono ?
<salih-emin> ναι
<salih-emin> αυτό παραδόξως άντεξε
<salih-emin> φυσικά
<salih-emin> πάλι κανένας δεν του δίνει σημασία
<salih-emin> γιατί κάνενας στα μεγάλα εταιρικά περιβάλοντα
<salih-emin> δεν χρησιμοποιεί VirtualBox
<xeirwn> kai tote giati to xrhsimopoiei tosos kosmos , kai den tous to stelnoume ki auto se paketo?...den uparxoun alla virtualization machines ?
<salih-emin> ή VMware η KVM Linux χρησιμοποιουν
<Anoniem4l> VMWare ^^^
<xeirwn> nai alla auto den einai dwrean
<LoganL> to solaris uparxwei akoma
<salih-emin> το VitualBox ειναι διαδεδομενο στους απλούς χρήστες
<salih-emin> LoganL, ναι υπάρχει
<salih-emin> όπως και το Open Office
<salih-emin> όπως και το java
<salih-emin> αλλά κανενας δεν εμπειστέυεται να τα βάλει και να βασίσει την τεχνολογία του σε αυτά
<xeirwn> mia kai to suzitame , an den htan to virtualbox , ti alles epikloges 8a eixame  dia8esimes ?
<salih-emin> διότι σε 2 χρόνια μοπορει η Oraclle να πει "ελάτε εδώ ... κάνω αυτές τις αλλαγές στους κανονες... αμα θέλετε"
<LoganL> sti java ?
<salih-emin> Αντι για VirtualBox ?
<xeirwn> nai
<salih-emin> xeirwn,
<salih-emin> αυτή τη στιγμή τρέχεις Linux
<salih-emin> και έχει ενσωματωμένο Virtualisation
<salih-emin> :)
<xeirwn> nai trexw to elementary freya san basiko , kai se virtualbox to slackware
<salih-emin> απλά δεν το πήρες χαμπάρι
<xeirwn> sorry salim , alla ontws den exw antilif8ei kati tetoio
<salih-emin> :P
<salih-emin> ειναι το KVM
<xeirwn> 8a faw to papoutsi mou twra....ksereis poso polu exw psaksei ?
<salih-emin> απλά πρέπει να εγκαταστήσεις κάποια πακέτα
<salih-emin> μισο
<salih-emin> θέλει λίγο διάβασμα γιατί δουλέυει με λίγη διαφορετική φιλοδσοφία
<salih-emin> και μπορεί επειδη δουλεέυις καιρό το VirtualBox να σε μπερδεψει
<salih-emin> http://www.howtogeek.com/117635/how-to-install-kvm-and-create-virtual-machines-on-ubuntu/
<LoganL> το αντροιντ δεν "βασιζεται" σε στη java
<LoganL> ?
<LoganL> δεν χρησιμοποιει το javavm
<xeirwn> epidi to elementary basizetai sto ubuntu, les an akolou8isw auto ton odhgo , na exw apotelesma ?
<salih-emin> ναι το ιδιο είναι
<salih-emin> θα σου φανει ίγο περίεργο
<salih-emin> απλά επειδη ειναι φτιαγμένο για servers έχει τεράστιες κριμένες δυτνατότητες
<salih-emin> LoganL,
<salih-emin> το Android είναι μια ιδιόμορφη περίπτωση
<xeirwn> ftou re gmto, ante pali apo thn arxh diabasma...ki eixa pei na mhn empaina apopse....
<salih-emin> που ΚΑΙ εδώ η Oracle πήγε να κάνει μαγκιές
<talos-mintgr> Ψιλοσχετική ερώτηση: Ξέρει κανένας μια full open source λυση για και σαν το ESXi ?
<salih-emin> θετε να μάθετε ?
<LoganL> egw nai
<salih-emin> talos-mintgr, νομίζω οτι υπαχει
<LoganL> :)
<xeirwn> ki egw nai
<salih-emin> μισο ένας ένας
<xeirwn> ftou ka pro!
<salih-emin> talos-mintgr, μισο να δω
<xeirwn> logan piaston apo to maniki 8a mas fugei.... :-P
<salih-emin> talos-mintgr, δες εδώ http://alternativeto.net/software/vmware-esxi/
<salih-emin> λοιπόν ακόυτε ?
<LoganL> xaaxax
<LoganL> akoume daskaleee
<xeirwn> an akoume leei ?
<LoganL> to ena xeri sto popcorn kai to allo sti gata
<talos-mintgr> Μπα, είναι level 2 hypervisors αυτά. Ευχαριστώ Μπαμπα στρουμφ
<xeirwn> hahaha
<talos-mintgr> Πέσμας για την δίκη τώρα
<salih-emin> μια φορά και έναν καιρό υπήρχε ενα project κάπου το 2005 ένως εκκεντρικού και εξπερ στην ρομοπτική Andy Ruben
<LoganL> *Rubin
<salih-emin> το οποίο ονομαζόταν Android
<salih-emin> axaxaxax
<salih-emin> grammar nazi
<LoganL> (to trito xeri sti wikipedia) :P
<salih-emin> αχαχαχαχ
<LoganL> xaxaxa
<salih-emin> λοιπόν
<xeirwn> lol
<salih-emin> η Google έιχε εναν πρόεδρο ο οποίος ήταν και μέλος του Δ.Σ. της Apple
<salih-emin> και είχε μάθει οτι η Apple ετοιμάζει κινητό
<salih-emin> η Google αγοράζει το Android
<salih-emin> με σκοπό να δίνει παντου συσκευή που τρέχει Google υπηρεσίες
<NikTh> Αυτό πρέπει να το καθιερώσουμε μου φαίνεται. Μαθήματα OpenSource ιστορίας by salih-emin :P
<salih-emin> (διαφημίσεςι γαρ)
<salih-emin> χαχαχχααχ
<xeirwn> aaaa thn koufalaaaaaa......sorry kiolas
<salih-emin> όμως η Google για να το παιτύχει αυτό
<salih-emin> έπρεπε να κάνει κάποιες θυσίες
<salih-emin> να έχει τον Linux πυρήνα
<salih-emin> απο πάνω να τρέχει Dalvik μηχανή
<NikTh> KVM πάντως δεν παίζει. Εννοώ, η υποστήριξη για καλά γραφικά είναι κάτω του μετρίου, τελευταία φορά που δοκίμασα (πριν 3-4 μήνες).
<salih-emin> spammers.... *%%%^$*(&)*$%%E$!#%$%^$%*&(
<NikTh> Ναι, όλο θυσίες είναι η Google ... ΟΥΣΤ !
<xeirwn> exeis kapoia allh protash nik ?
<salih-emin> STFUUUUU !!!
<LoganL> re
<LoganL> sssss
<NikTh> xaxaxa
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχα
<xeirwn> hahaha
<Anoniem4l> salih-emin: worry not, se diavazw
<LoganL> peraste ekso to pigadaki
<LoganL> xaaxax
<salih-emin> λοιπόν λεω....
<Anoniem4l> *parallhla anameno tzaki kathos o salih diigite istories*
<salih-emin> να έχει τον Linux πυρήνα, απο πάνω να τρέχει Dalvik μηχανή ωστε
<xeirwn> sunexise plz....
<salih-emin> οι προγραμματιστές να γράφουν μια φορα την εφαρμογή
<salih-emin> και να πάιζει σε ότι συσκευή και αν υπάρχει το Android
<salih-emin> μην ξεχνάτε οτι Arm επεξεργαστές φτιάχνουν η κάθε καρυδιας καρύδι
<salih-emin> οπότε η λύση ηταν η Java Jast In Time (Dalvik)
<salih-emin> έλα μου ομως
<LoganL> είναι φτηνό το licence?
<salih-emin> το μαθαίνει αυτό ο Jobs...
<salih-emin> και γίνεται χαμός !!!
<salih-emin> τα πέρνει στην κρανα !!
<xeirwn> ouden krupton upo ton hlio :-P
<salih-emin> και ορκίζεται να κάνει το πάν για να καταστεψει το Android
<Anoniem4l> lol
<salih-emin> o Jobs ποιον είχε κολλητό ?
<xeirwn> poion ?
<salih-emin> τον CEO και Αρχοντα της Oracle
<salih-emin> :)
<Anoniem4l> >Arxonta
<Anoniem4l> rofl
<LoganL> όοολα τα μούτρα
<xeirwn> lol
<salih-emin> αυτός λοιπόν λέει στον Jobs ... αστο πάνω μου ρε κολλητε
<salih-emin> και ξεκινάει μια τεράστια δικαστική μάχη
<salih-emin> και κατηγορεί την Google
<salih-emin> οτι έκλεψε κώδικα Java
<salih-emin> για  να φτιάξει την μηχανή Dalvik
<salih-emin> ταυτόχρονα
<salih-emin> όλως τυχαίως
<salih-emin> ξεκινάει δικαστική μάχη εναντίον της Smasung
<salih-emin> για τα κινητά
<LoganL> αφου gpl ?
<Anoniem4l> pios ksekinise ti dikastikh maxh enadion samsung?
<salih-emin> και σαν να μην εφτανε αυτό... και η MS μπαίνει στο game και ζητάει λύτρα για πατέντες για κάθε κινητό Android
<salih-emin> Anoniem4l, Appl
<salih-emin> Apple
<Anoniem4l> lol
<Anoniem4l> tis poutanas dhladh
<salih-emin> και έτσι όπως καταλάβατε...
<talos-mintgr> >>> Βασικά κάτι χειρότερο απο κλοπή κώδικα. Εθεσε θέμα API δηλαδή αν εχεις μια συναρτηση sin που υπολογίζει το ημιτονο δεν μπορείς να την πείς sin.
<Anoniem4l> swpa re
<salih-emin> talos-mintgr, my man ακριβώς έτσι είναι ο τεχνικός όρος !
<salih-emin> thanx
<Anoniem4l> dropis pragmata
<Anoniem4l> ...
<xeirwn> kai giati re paidia ola auta ?
<Anoniem4l> gia ta fragka
<Anoniem4l> giati allo ginonte ola
<salih-emin> xeirwn, ..... έτσι για την πλάκα ρεσυ
<salih-emin> γιατί άραγε...
<xeirwn> dld eutuxws pou uparxoun merikoi filotimoi kai pisteuoun sthn eleu8eria telika...
<salih-emin> σιγά μην έιναι τα λεφτα :P
<NikTh> xeirwn: Αν και καθυστερημένα (δεν προλαβαίνω να διαβάζω, έχει floodαρει το chat ο salih-emin :P, VirtualBox που έχεις μια χαρά είναι. Αλλιώς, VMware Workstation 11 (ακόμη καλύτερο - imho).
<Anoniem4l> egw giafto exw megalo sevasmo ston Richard Stallman...
<LoganL> αφού η τζάμπα είναι gpl
<Anoniem4l> kai as ton lene uperboliko h otidipote, einai aptous ligous o tupos.
<NikTh> Δεν είναι τσαμπα LoganL . Μη μπερδεύεις το ελεύθερο με το δωρεάν.
<xeirwn> ksereis auto pou me enoxlei einai oti uparxoun merika kaloana8remena kolopaida , pou epidi exoun kapoies gnwseis , etsi ai8aireta apofasizoun na pidane olo ton planith.........
<Anoniem4l> ^
<LoganL> NikTh, δεν μπερδεύομαι αλλά μπορείς να κάνεις ένα κλώνο νομιμα
<NikTh> Ο Stallman ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να είναι υπερβολικός. Αν δεν είναι και αυτός.. ποιος θα είναι;
<Anoniem4l> simfwnw
<salih-emin> εκανα ποστ στα social
<salih-emin> για να δουμε
<NikTh> xeirwn: Όχι απαραίτητα γνώσεις. Χρήμα, ναι, όχι γνώσεις όμως.
<NikTh> Π.χ Bill Gates. Πιο πολλά ξέρει ένα παιδάκι του σημερινού Γυνασίου για υπολογιστές, απ' ότι ήξερε ο ίδιος όταν ίδρυσε(ξεκίνησε) την Microsoft.
<Anoniem4l> ^
<LoganL> NikTh, τζάμπα εννοούσα την Java****
<xeirwn> hehe...mia kai to eipes...ma den mporw na sou perigrapsw thn xara mou, pou ksekolisa apo ta windows... :)
<NikTh> LoganL: Κλώνο μπορείς να κάνεις, αρκεί να τον διαθέσεις υπό την ίδια άδεια χρήσης. Αυτό δεν απαγορεύει στον δημιουργό να το πουλάει όμως(νομίζω).
<Anoniem4l> h to zuckerberg gia paradeigma tou facebook, paparia kwdika kserei... as min eixe ta monkeys stis plates tou... oxi pws exoun kai to kalutero software (to RAM pou pianei to FB einai geloio)
<salih-emin> supm8, harislinuxos
<salih-emin> καλώς τους
<talos-mintgr> Α, σαν την παλία αγγελία: Ζητήτε προγραμματιστης που να δουλέυει τζάμπα
<Anoniem4l> welcome
<salih-emin> καλως ήρθατε
<LoganL> ναι ρε παιδί μου απλά πως έκανε δικαστήριο αφου είναι opensource
<eliasps> Καλησπέρα.
<salih-emin> eliasps, yo ρε
<LoganL> καλησπέρα
<LoganL> !!
<xeirwn> swsth h aporia sou logan
<NikTh> Δεν έχω διαβάσει το άρθρο περί δικαστηρίου, αλλά για να γίνει κάπου βασίστηκε. Δεν μπορεί να το έκανε έτσι.
<salih-emin> ναι όντως
<eliasps> salih-emin άκουσα κουτσομπολιό και ήρθα ρε συ, δεν κρατήθηκα!
<salih-emin> χααχχαχα
<LoganL> Σαλίιιχ??
<salih-emin> ελα
<xeirwn> elias ...hahahaha
<NikTh> Καλώς τον eliasps .
<NikTh> salih-emin: Όλα εντάξει με το VMware;
<talos-mintgr> 1. Open source != GPL, 2. Αν θυμάμε καλά το ενα ήταν το API και το άλλο ηταν ενα test suite
<salih-emin> όχι
<xeirwn> exei kati autia naaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!....leme
<salih-emin> δεν το δοκίμασα ακόμα
<salih-emin> δεν πρόλαβα
<eliasps> Γεια σας NikTh, LoganL, xeirwn. Γεια σε όλους!
<harislinuxos> Internet Exploder :P
<NikTh> salih-emin: OK
<eliasps> Πως πάτε;
<eliasps> Νίκο τι γίνεται!
<xeirwn> gei a sou kai se esena elias :)
<LoganL> eliasps, χρόνια και ζαμάνια :D
<Anoniem4l> exoume edw mia sizitisi peri apple vs samsung, oracle vs google ktl
<talos-mintgr> To API ήταν το επικίνδυνο και έχασε πανηγήρικά, το 2 δεν είχε δωθεί ποτε σαν GPL σε αντιθεση με την java που κάποια κομάτια της είναι
<eliasps> Δυστυχώς LoganL! Αλλά έτσι είναι... Μία εξαφανίζεσαι, μία επανέρχεσαι!
<Anoniem4l> sizitisi, vasika o salix diigite ta gegonota :)
<eliasps> oracle vs google σε ποιον τομέα;
<xeirwn> lege ta ola ...peri virtualbox , powerpoint, k.l.p. ;)
<Anoniem4l> sto tomea kiniton
<Anoniem4l> (gia dikastikes maxes)
<xeirwn> mas ekane ena mini seminario...entelws dwrean :-P
<eliasps> χαχαχα α ναι..
<eliasps> Έχουμε και αυτά τα ωραία.
<LoganL> eliasps, και γω ήμουν λίγο στην αφάνεια, αλλά σήμερα είμαστε δυναμικοί σαν κοινοτήτσα
<Anoniem4l> odos to telefteo kairo to activity edw pera exei ftasei sta ipsi ^^
<xeirwn> eilikrina , pera apo to sxetiko humor.....to euxaristi8ika...se euxaristw salih (Y)
<salih-emin> xeirwn, τιποτα φίλε
<salih-emin> αν είστε εδώ και θα σας πώ και άλλα
<salih-emin> :P
<xeirwn> hehe
<eliasps> Να σου πω την αλήθεια, όσο καιρό συμμετέχω στην κοινότητα, δεν έχω ξαναδεί το IRC έτσι. συνήθως είχε 10-15 άτομα.
<salih-emin> έχουμε και άλλα σχέδια στο μυαλό να κάνουμε
<salih-emin> θα δούμε
<xeirwn> oi erwthseis epitreponte ?
<ndrosis> πες και αλλα salih
<salih-emin> ναι ρε
<Anoniem4l> !help
<lubotu3> Παρακαλούμε μην ρωτάτε για να κάνετε μια ερώτηση, απλά ρωτήστε αυτό που θέλετε σε λίγες γραμμές ώστε να είναι ευανάγνωστο. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει την απάντηση θα σας απαντήσει. :)
<salih-emin> χαχαχααχ
<LoganL> το Ευακι κοιμάτε ?
<eliasps> Euaki Hi
<Euaki> Γεια σου και καλωσόρισες στο #ubuntu-gr
<Anoniem4l> o salix ekane magika edw pera kai edwse zwh
<xeirwn> na sou pw ki egw thn allh alh8eia ....eixa mpei merikes fores , kai efeuga allalos...kanenas den milouse
<eliasps> ποιο σύμβολο χρησιμοποιούσαμε για το Euaki;
<LoganL> :p
<ndrosis> Ζικος vs Salih
<eliasps> \euaki
<Euaki> Είμαι το Ευάκι, το αγαπημένο κορίτσι του #ubuntu-gr
<eliasps> a ok!
<LoganL> axaxxaax
<eliasps> xaxax
<LoganL> Euaki,
<salih-emin> aaxaxaxxa
<xeirwn> re ksafnika exoun oloi milia :)
<xeirwn> ante bravoooooooo !!!!!!
<LoganL> Euaki, kafe ?
<Euaki> Δεν έχω τίποτα στη βάση δεδομένων μου σχετικά με kafe ? . Βοήθησε με να μάθω περισσότερα!
<salih-emin> καλώς τον jemadux
<salih-emin> ρε μην τρολλάρετε το bot μας
<salih-emin> αχχααχχα
<xeirwn> haha
<NikTh> Αν ξεκινήσεις και μιλάς με bots, θα το "κάψεις" LoganL , το νου σου :P
<salih-emin> αφήστε την ήσυχη
<eliasps> xaxaxaxaxa
<xeirwn> hahaa
<LoganL> den vlepete i kopela apo mena zitise voitheia !
<xeirwn> lol
<LoganL> x)
<salih-emin> NikTh, δοκίσα χτές το Ubuntu Next σε Virtual
<salih-emin> ΠΑΤΑΤΑ
<Anoniem4l> Euaki, poso xronon eisai?
<Euaki> Anoniem4l: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<salih-emin> δεν ξεκίνουσε το Desktop
<salih-emin> εφτανε στη login
<NikTh> Εμένα ακόμη δεν ανοίγει το #$%@%^ με LXC, ούτε στο Laptop , ούτε στο Desktop.
<salih-emin> αλλα μετά παππα
<LoganL> NikTh, κάτι άσχετο το team fortress το τρέχεις στο λάπτοπ σου?
<salih-emin> ποιο να σου ανοίξει ρε ?
<NikTh> LoganL: Ούτε με σφαίρες.
<xeirwn> giati re seis den dokimazete kai tyo freya ?
<NikTh> salih-emin: Το Unity 8
<salih-emin> ρε ουστ
<pc_magas> Egw pali exasa oli tin syzitisi
<pc_magas> eidika otan vlepw youtube kai exw anoikto IRC
<salih-emin> pc_magas, υπάρχουν τα logs
<salih-emin> οτι λέμε δεν χάνεται
<pers_b_> καλησπέρα
<salih-emin> pers_b_, καλώς τον
<eliasps> Nai, o NikTh μας φακέλωσε!
<eliasps> :P
<NikTh> salih-emin: Την εικόνα του ubuntu-next κατεβάζει εξάλλου και την κάνει extract...στήνει το LXC...κλπ
<LoganL> NikTh, σε μένα τρέχει αλλά δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να το στείλω στην ατι και το τρέχει με της Ιντελ
<LoganL> 99ο
<NikTh> LoganL: Τα παράπονα σου στην ATI :P
<salih-emin> pc_magas, ότι έχουμε πει (με καθυστέριση καμια ώρα δυο) http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/03/04/%23ubuntu-gr.html
<LoganL> NikTh, έλεγα μήπως είχες φτιάξει κάνα σούπερ σκριπτάκι ξέρω γω :P
<salih-emin> persakhop_L_bish,
<NikTh> LoganL: Ούτε σε Windows 7 δεν παίζει σωστά το hybrid ATI/Intel, μη περιμένεις σε Linux
<salih-emin> καλώς τον
<NikTh> Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με κάρτες γραφικών AMD/ATI , μια είχα κάποτε και την χρησιμοποίησα 2-3 μέρες, μετά πήρα Nvidia  :P
<persakhop_L_bish> πάντως σε laptop γνωστού η AMD παραμένει απενεργοποιημένη τον περισσότερο χρόνο
<pc_magas> Vasika exw akousei ATI kanoun Kalo Cryptocoin Mining
<pc_magas> An kai nomizw exei pe8anei kai to Bitcoin swsta?
<salih-emin> pc_magas, αστο
<salih-emin> το mining πεθανε
<NikTh> pc_magas: Ναι, αν διαθέσεις καμια 1000αδα ευρώ για κάρτα.. μπορεί.
<Anoniem4l> yeah @pc_magas, oi AMD pianoun pio top speed
<salih-emin> οτι βγήκε βγήκε
<pc_magas> salih-emin, nai
<persakhop_L_bish> και κάψεις πολύ, πολύ όμως, ρεύμα
<persakhop_L_bish> xD
<Anoniem4l> ^
<pc_magas> Logo oti apo kapoio orio kai panw apla den symferei
<talos-mintgr> Μονο με fpga πολλων χιλιάδω ευω και άμα
<LoganL> NikTh, :P με ανοιχτούς (nvidia)
<pc_magas> Vasika auto einai to megalytero Failure tou Bitcoin oti apo kapoio orio kai anw den symferei
<persakhop_L_bish> υπάρχουν πολλά διαφορετικά cryptocurrencies
<NikTh> LoganL: Δηλαδή;
<pc_magas> Lightcoin Alphacoin
<LoganL> NikTh, σώρυ ερωτηση 'ηταν
<NikTh> LoganL: Ναι με ανοιχτούς. Θες το πιστεύεις , θες όχι, το TF2 πάει καλύτερα με ανοιχτούς.
<NikTh> LoganL: Δεν με ενδιαφέρουν 5-10 FPS πιο κάτω ή πάνω, το παιχνίδι είναι πιο smooth πάντως.
<LoganL> NikTh, στο λαπτοπάκι μια χαρά πάει απλά το τηγανίζει το αβγό
<pc_magas> Egw pali paizw SaquerBraten
<LoganL> NikTh, το σοτάρει το κρεμυδάκι
<pc_magas> Kai ta spaei eidika sto mode pou mia sfaira se skotwnei
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχα
<pc_magas> Sauerbratten*
<NikTh> LoganL: Η κλειστοί της Nvidia δεν με συμπαθούν τελευταία(τους τελευταίους μήνες δηλαδή). Όλο κάτι και θα κολλήσει. Τους πέταξα και ησύχασα.
<LoganL> εγώ παίζω με psp emulator διάφορα
<pc_magas> Kala to bitcoin epese sta patwmata $267
<pc_magas> Alla kana kalo Racing den exei vgei
<pc_magas> Gia linux
<pc_magas> (Me easy to setup configuration)
<LoganL> είναι παγίδα τα hybrid γαμώ
<pc_magas> LoganL, poia Hybrid?
<LoganL> θέλω να δώ σε mac τι γίνεται
<LoganL> pc_magas, graphics
<pc_magas> Btw enas apo tin Koinotita tou Opensuse gia Ati enwnei ton idiotagi odhgo me ton Opensource
<pc_magas> Se enan driver
<pc_magas> kai ton fortwnei
<LoganL> έχεις λινκ ?
<pc_magas> KAi leei exei kalyteri epidosi
<pc_magas> Oxi den exw
<pc_magas> Alla autos mou to eipe https://connect.opensuse.org/pg/profile/stamostolias
<pc_magas> Kai autos to ekane
<Anoniem4l> >Excess Flood
<Anoniem4l> lol
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχχα
<salih-emin> τι έγινε ρε xeirwn ?
<salih-emin> xeirwn has quit (Excess Flood)
<xeirwn> kolisa , ? den kserw
<salih-emin> xaxaxax
<salih-emin> freya ?
<xeirwn> kapoios me kanei plaka
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχα
<salih-emin> elementary είπες έχεις xeirwn  ?
<xeirwn> nai elementary freya
<salih-emin> γιαυτό ρε συ
<salih-emin> κόλλησε
<LoganL> :P
<xeirwn> na sou kaei to video re.... :)
<pc_magas> Asxeto exete dokimasei to ReactOS?
<persakhop_L_bish> εγώ προσωπικά όχι
<salih-emin> philballew,
<salih-emin> καλώς ήρθες
<pc_magas> Enai Opensource Implementation OS Nt based Architecture
<persakhop_L_bish> μετά από εκτενή αναζήτηση κατέληξα στο ότι είναι pre-alpha
<pc_magas> Se apla Ellinika Opensource Windows
<salih-emin> philballew, καλως τον πάλι
<pc_magas> Kali h Syntagi an kai liiigo (ews arketa buggy)
<ndrosis> http://gr.pcmag.com/source-2/16022/news/source-2-e-nea-mekhane-graphikon-tes-valve-erkheta
<talos-mintgr> Δεν έχει παγωσει ουσιαστικά το reactOS?
<salih-emin> talos-mintgr, κιόμως
<salih-emin> οχι
<salih-emin> το είδα δεν θυμάμαι πότε
<Anoniem4l> dhladh to reactOS exei micro-based kernel?
<salih-emin> ακόμα γίνεται ανάπτυξη
<salih-emin> Anoniem4l, ναι
<Anoniem4l> o monolithos akoma na pesei :)
<salih-emin> philballew, english ?
<salih-emin> χααχχα
<jemadux> Euaki ,debian
<Euaki> Το Debian είναι η διανομή στην οποία βασίζεται το Ubuntu. Χρησιμοποιεί το dpkg / APT για διαχείριση πακέτων. Επίσημο site: http://www.debian.org/ - Για τις εκδόσεις debian διαβάστε το "debian releases"
<salih-emin> jemadux, χέρω πολύ
<salih-emin> χαίρω*
<persakhop_L_bish> δεν έχει παγώσει το ReactOS
<LoganL> έχει τρέξει κανείς arch σε κινητό ? :P
<pc_magas> Nope U?
<salih-emin> mossy, καλώς τον
<eliasps> LoganL εγώ σε Nokia N900, χωρίς GUI.
<LoganL> nope αλλά άμα είχα πειραματόζωο θα το έκανα
<eliasps> Πέταγε.
<NikTh> Ο eliasps έχει τρέξει Arch νομίζω.
<eliasps> Χαχαχα όλα τα θυμάσαι!
<persakhop_L_bish> όχι... (γα....νος locked boot loader)
<LoganL> αλητεία
<NikTh> Ναι, το είχα δει αυτό από κοντά, στο Cafe , αν θυμάμαι καλά eliasps
<mossy> Γειά σε όλους!!
<eliasps> Γεια mossy.
<pc_magas> mossy, kalws se
<persakhop_L_bish> hello!
<NikTh> Γεια σου mossy
<Anoniem4l> hi
<LoganL> γεια σου mossy
<xeirwn> geia sou mossy
<pc_magas> Vre paides exete dokimasei na kanetei Printer Driver
<pc_magas> Exw enan Lexmark X1190 kai 8elw na tou kanw driver
<persakhop_L_bish> να γράψεις driver από το 0?
<pc_magas> Vasika to OS to vlepei ara 8a mporw mesw Cups na ton Epikoinwnisw
<pc_magas> persakhop_L_bish, ton cups driver
<pc_magas> oxi apo to 0
<persakhop_L_bish> α, οκ
<persakhop_L_bish> τρόμαξα
<persakhop_L_bish> :P
<pc_magas> Ousiastika to Cups metatrepei to Ghostscript se entpoles tou printer
<pc_magas> pou to stelnei ston Prinet
<pc_magas> Printer*
<pc_magas> Ara menei mono to 8ema tois metafrasis kai ti entoles steleni
<pc_magas> stelnei*
<pc_magas> Alla pws 8a kanw Reverse Engineer ton Driver twn Windows?
<pc_magas> (Pou paizei)
<talos-mintgr> Αν εισαι τυχερός θέλει μόνο copy to ΠΠΔ
<talos-mintgr> PPD
<salih-emin> θα σου πω εγώ pc_magas
<salih-emin> μια μέθοδος reverce enginier
<xeirwn> pes tou na ma8ainoume ki emeis :)
<salih-emin> που κάνουμε εδώ πάνω στη σαλλονίκη
<Anoniem4l> rofl reverce enginier
<NikTh> talos-mintgr: αν είσαι ακόμη πιο τυχερός δεν θέλει τίποτα απολύτως :P
<salih-emin> το βάφουμε μπλε και το πετάμε στον θερμαϊκό !!!!!!!!!!
<NikTh> Χαχαχα
<xeirwn> haha
<persakhop_L_bish> στο "λιμάνι με τη μπίχλα" :P
<salih-emin> persakhop_L_bish, κουρέψου ρε
<salih-emin> μια χαρά είναι
<persakhop_L_bish> χαχαχαχα
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, exw dei sto internet oti paizei me ton  Lexmark Z600 driver
<salih-emin> δεν υπάρχει πια η μπίχλα
<persakhop_L_bish> έχω χρόνια να ανέβω σαλόνικα
<pc_magas> Edw mexri Leianokladi exw anevei
<pc_magas> Kai den exw paei Poio Panw
<persakhop_L_bish> trapped in Athens
<ndrosis> ολοι απο Θεσσαλονίκη είστε ρε παιδιά?‏
<salih-emin> χανετε
<pc_magas> Voreiotera pou exw paei einai Kekryra
<salih-emin> πρόσεχε μην πάθεις κανα κρυολόγιμα ρε.... pc_magas
<salih-emin> μη πας βοριότερα
<salih-emin> κάνει κρύο
<pc_magas> salih-emin, nai Ola ta kala Workshops kai events ta kanetai eseis.....
<LoganL> atenas
<ndrosis> χαχαχαχαχα
<persakhop_L_bish> salih_emin καμένο linux-χιούμορ
<pc_magas> KAi emeis A8ina KSeraila re paidaki m****
<persakhop_L_bish> :P
<ndrosis> πεστα pc_magas
<salih-emin> μονο το irc και το FB σας σώζει...
<salih-emin> γιατί αν είναι να πείτε να πάτε για καφέ
<pc_magas> Node.Js MeetUp .Net Meetup oti 8ete to 'xete .
<salih-emin> πρέπει αν το κανονίσετε απο πέρσυ
<pc_magas> Se ligo 8a exetai kai HAckerspace
<LoganL> salih-emin, μας δουλεύεις εσύ άναψες τζάκι
<salih-emin> τα πάντα όλα ρε !
<persakhop_L_bish> ναι, αφού κανένας δεν έχει money για καφέ
<salih-emin> ΧΑΧΑΑΧΑΧΑΧ
<Anoniem4l> axaxaxaxaxaxax
<Anoniem4l> to tzaki to zesto
<salih-emin> λεπόν.... αράζω λίγο.... τα πόυμε μετα...
<LoganL> ρε το κοπίτηπιτα θα γίνει
<LoganL> η θα κολλησει με 15,04
<salih-emin> αντε τα λέμε μετα
<NikTh> Μη σου πω με 16.04 :P
<persakhop_L_bish> πίτα τον απρίλιο;
<persakhop_L_bish> όσομ
<LoganL> περικοπές
<Anoniem4l> salih-emin = http://media1.break.com/breakstudios/2011/10/6/bruce%20campbell%20old%20spice.jpg
<NikTh> Έτσι, λιτότητα.
<LoganL> Νικ πες στον Μαρκ να πέσει το μαρούλι
<LoganL> και το φλουρί bq
<persakhop_L_bish> meizu
<persakhop_L_bish> καλύτερα
<NikTh> Μαρούλι αληθινό μπορεί, για το άλλο δεν το κόβω :P
<LoganL> :P
<LoganL> persakhop_L_bish, τη meizu re τα πέσει ο Νταησεμπλουμ να μας φάει
<persakhop_L_bish> ωχ, το ξέχασα ότι δίνουμε λογαριασμό και για το πότε χέζουμε :P
<LoganL> αμ πω;ς
<persakhop_L_bish> θέλω να ρωτήσω την άποψή σας
<persakhop_L_bish> για το γεγονός ότι βγήκαν 2 ubuntu phone
<persakhop_L_bish> όπου και τα 2 τρέχουν μόνο με binary drivers και βιβλιοθήκες
<Anoniem4l> interesting, auto den to ksera
<Anoniem4l> oxi pws to xw psaksei kai poly to thema :P
<LoganL> μόνο ?
<pc_magas> PAides me ta Androiod Clonia Den peftei Poli to Blob Open Kernel kai Propriatary drivers?
<persakhop_L_bish> όταν λέω μόνο εννοώ ότι αν τα αφαιρέσεις τον ήπιες
<persakhop_L_bish> το Android είναι άλλο πράγμα
<Anoniem4l> kai uparxoun mono se binary form? source code den?
<persakhop_L_bish> nope
<Anoniem4l> periergo mou fenete
<NikTh> persakhop_L_bish: Για ποιο ακριβώς πράγμα μιλάς;
<persakhop_L_bish> εμένα μου φάνηκε πολύ περίεργο, αφού η qualcomm έχει αρχίσει να συνεισφέρει στους open source snapdragon drivers
<persakhop_L_bish> θα ήταν καλύτερη επιλογή από τον Mediatek ένας Snapdragon
<LoganL> το ρώτησα και το μεσημέρι
<LoganL> τσέκαρε τα λογκς
<persakhop_L_bish> σόρρυ, πρώτη φορά μπαίνω στο κανάλι
<persakhop_L_bish> και στο IRC γενικά
<Anoniem4l> NikTh: <persakhop_L_bish> θέλω να ρωτήσω την άποψή σας <persakhop_L_bish> για το γεγονός ότι βγήκαν 2 ubuntu phone <persakhop_L_bish> όπου και τα 2 τρέχουν μόνο με binary drivers και βιβλιοθήκες
<Anoniem4l> persakhop_L_bish: sobara? prwth fora IRC? o.o
<LoganL> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/03/04/%23ubuntu-gr.html
<NikTh> Blob closed source firmware περιέχει  ακόμη και ο mainline πυρήνας Linux , που χρησιμοποιούμε όλοι μας (υποθέτω).
<NikTh> Αυτό είναι θέμα περισσότερο hardware compatibility. Σωστά;
<LoganL> swsta
<persakhop_L_bish> ακριβώς
<xeirwn> paides hr8e to taxi mou........
<Anoniem4l> gn xeirwn
<pc_magas> xeirwn, bb
<NikTh> Καλό βράδυ xeirwn
<persakhop_L_bish> καλό σου βράδυ
<LoganL> kalo vradu
<xeirwn> kalh sas nuxta...kai apopse htan ena polu omorfo chat ;)
<pc_magas> alh8eia o xeirwn pou menei kai 8elei ka8e vrady Taxi?
<Anoniem4l> den to phra pote kiriolektika :)
<xeirwn> 8a sou pw allh fora pc-magas ;)
<pc_magas> xeirwn, bb miss American Pie
<NikTh> Κάνε ένα whois pc_magas
<pc_magas> You Drove thw Chavy to the Levy But the Levy Was Dry
<NikTh> Δεν έχει unaffiliated. :)
<xeirwn> hehe nikth
<persakhop_L_bish> whois pc_magas
<persakhop_L_bish> μαλακία έκανα;
<persakhop_L_bish> :P
<Anoniem4l> haha
<xeirwn> kalh sas nuxta mages :)
<NikTh> Ούτε εσύ έχεις pc_magas με την hol σου :P
<Anoniem4l> /whois pc_magas
<NikTh> Καληνύχτα xeirwn
<pc_magas> xeirwn, Prosoxi Maria apo Cof4ee Shop
<pc_magas> xeirwn, Prosoxi Maria apo Cofee Shop*
<NikTh> χαχαχαχα
<xeirwn> hahaha
<pc_magas> xeirwn, Prosoxi Makria apo Cofee Shop*
<xeirwn> tssss eskises moutro...afhse me na fugw twra
<Anoniem4l> kala to eipes! Maria apo coffee shop!
<pc_magas> xeirwn, bb
<pc_magas> Loipon sas apoxairetw kai egw Paw mia volta Mexri Akihabara kai Gyrizw
<pc_magas> To allo to Prwi....
<Anoniem4l> have un
<Anoniem4l> fun*
<NikTh> Θέλει κανείς να μάθει περί unaffiliated hostname , για εδώ στο IRC;
<LoganL> κανένας
<LoganL> ?
<Anoniem4l> o persakhop_L_bish kati elege gia prwth fora se IRC :)
<NikTh> LoganL: No problem, χαχα, απλά ρωτάω. Μπορεί όντως να μην ενδιαφέρει κανέναν. Κανένα πρόβλημα :)
<Anoniem4l> lol efige sti psixra
<LoganL> τον γκαντέμιασες ρε μαυρόγατα
<LoganL> αχχαχααχ
<Anoniem4l> AXAXAXXA
<LoganL> του κάηκε το ρουτερ
<NikTh> Χαχαχαχα
<LoganL> πάλι άσχετο
<LoganL> έχει κανείς καμιά σημειωση για δύκτια
<LoganL> δίκτυα*
<Anoniem4l> ti eidous diktia?
<NikTh> Τι σημείωση; γεμάτο είναι το Web σημειώσεις :P
<NikTh> Google is your friend :P
<LoganL> αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα
<Anoniem4l> (px. sti sxolh mou twra kanoume neuronika diktia, pou exei na kanei me tous neurones tou egkefalou)
<NikTh> Χαχαχαχα
<LoganL> έχω βρει πολλά άν έχει κάποιος να προτείνει κάτι
<LoganL> τίποτα για αφρόψαρα
<LoganL> :P
<NikTh> LoganL: Το θέμα είναι να ξέρεις για τι ακριβώς ψάχνεις.
<LoganL> δίκτυα 1
<LoganL> :P
<Anoniem4l> to ##networking channel edw sto freenode einai kalo na to exeis ipopsin
<NikTh> Τι είναι αυτό το δικτυα1 ;
<NikTh> Μάθημα;
<LoganL> όχι πολυ βασικα πράματα
<Anoniem4l> episis sti sxolh mou san diktia 1 kaname to cisco packet tracer (pio moufa pethenoun)
<LoganL> ναι
<Anoniem4l> google: "introduction to networking" h kati paromio
<LoganL> ενα pdf ένα κάτι
<Anoniem4l> sigoura tha vreis kala papers
<LoganL> ναι ρε προφανως και έχω βρει
<LoganL> το είπα άμα
<LoganL> καποιος είναι σε σχολή ημμυ η κάτι τέτοιο
<Anoniem4l> http://linux.die.net/Intro-Linux/chap_10.html
<talos-mintgr> Πολύ καλό και τζάμπα περιοδικό για δίκτυα http://www.cisco.com/web/about/ac123/ac147/about_cisco_the_internet_protocol_journal.html
<LoganL> ευχαριστώ
<talos-mintgr> Στο στέλνουν σε χαρτι τζαμπα. Και έχει κάποια καλά. Το τελευταίο είχε για zigbee
<Panos_> γεια παιδια κανεις ιδικος εδω?
<LoganL> χαρτί  ?
<NikTh> Anoniem4l: Μιας και είπες Cisco, δες εδώ : https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-YiEtrcNZgrU/VPcLNHiTPhI/AAAAAAAAQXc/bZTnxol5HLM/w726-h403-p/4yPGUJY.png
<NikTh> Πρέπει να έχει σπάσει όλα τα ρεκορ!
<Anoniem4l> geia sou Panos_
<talos-mintgr> Ναι.
<LoganL> οοοο
<Panos_> καλησπερα παιδια!
<LoganL> χαχααχ
<LoganL> τι λες τώρα
<Anoniem4l> haha NikTh to xw dei :), den pisteuw na einai real :P
<Panos_> εχω 2 ερωτησεις
<LoganL> κανονικά το έχεις σαν παιδί σου :P
<talos-mintgr> Μου στειλανε Mial και μου λέγανε αν το θέλω σε pdf. Και είπα τι λετε καλέ?
<LoganL> Panos_, καλώς όρισες
<Panos_> 1) μπορω να κανω καθαρη εγκατασταση ubuntu στο tamblet μου?
<Panos_> 2) μπορω να βρω την εκδοση android και να την ξαναβαλω μετα?
<LoganL> talos-mintgr, και στο στέλνου τζαμπέ σε χαρτί ?
<talos-mintgr> Ναι
<LoganL> ποιο κινητό δεν μας είπες Panos_
<Panos_> tablet v917g f&u με 9 οθονη
<NikTh> Είναι δύσκολο το  "άθλημα" ακομη Panos_
<Panos_> ειχε android και το εκλεισε ο γιος μου και τωρα δεν ανοιγει κολλαει στην αρχικη οθονη
<NikTh> Δεν υπάρχει καλό portability ακόμη. Είναι σχετικά φρέσα τα images.
<Panos_> εκανα επαναφορα αρχικων ρυθμισεων και με hardreset και με reset μεσο ασφαλης εκκινισης αλλα τιποτα¨:(
<NikTh> Πρέπεινα ξέρεις πάρα πολύ καλά τι κάνεις και πως να το κάνεις και αν αντιμετωπίσεις προβλήματα (που σίγουρα θα αντιμετωπίσεις σε μια μη υποστηριζόμενη συσκευή σαν αυτή που έχεις) πως να τα λύσεις.
<Panos_> ειναι υποστιριζομενη διοτι ειχε το googleplay απο την μαμα
<NikTh> Panos_: υποστηριζόμενη εννοώ από τα images του Ubuntu Touch.
<Panos_> ααα! οκ
<NikTh> Δεν μιλάω για Android. Ρώτησες για Ubuntu αν διάβασα σωστά.
<Panos_> παντως στο εξωτερικο ειναι αυτο Azend Envizen Digital V917G
<Panos_> ναι και για τα 2
<Panos_> οποιο απο τα 2 βρω το βαζω
<NikTh> Και αυτό θα σου έγραφα τώρα , ότι θα είναι πιο εύκολο να περάσεις ξανά android παρά Ubuntu.
<Panos_> ψαχνω 5 μερες τωρα και δεν μπορω να βρω πουθενα λινκ για να κατεβασω το 4,2, εκδοση του
<NikTh> Πως παρουσιάστηκε το σφάλμα; απλά έκλεισε και δεν άνοιξε ξανά; μήπως προηγήθηκε κάτι άλλο;
<Panos_> αδροιδ
<NikTh> π.χ, μήπως φλάσαρε καμια ROM , ή έκανε κάποιο update;
<Panos_> οχι τιποτα! το ειχε ξανακανει αλλη μια φορα, πατησα 3 φορες το κουμπι και εφτιαξε
<Panos_> προχθες το εςκλεισε ο γιος μου απο τοκουμπι δλδ κανονικα και δεν ξαναανοιξε απο τοτε!
<Panos_> κολλαει στην αρχη
<Panos_> και μενει εκει
<LoganL> bootloop
<Panos_> στο σημα του
<Panos_> κατι ασχετο το αρχει tgz ειναι μονο στο linux ετσι?
<NikTh> Έχεις σκεφτεί να κάνεις hard reset ;  έχει τέτοια κουμπιά;
<Panos_> μπορω να το ξεzippαρω στα windows?
<NikTh> Panos_: Νομίζω υπάρχου εφαρμογές και σε Windows. Τσέκαρε την 7z εφαρμογή.
<Panos_> εκανα hardreset κτλ κτλ τιποτα! θελει φορματ και δεν βρισκω τιποτα για να του βαλω!
<Anoniem4l> Panos_: nai, to 7z ta ksezipparei
<Panos_> οκ το εχω το 7zip
<Giorgos_Kappa> H APPLE EINAI FILH MAS
<NikTh> Panos_: Αν έκανες hard reset, τότε θα έπρεπε να γίνει επαναφορά στις αρχικές ρυθμίσεις. Πόση ώρα το άφησες. Συνήθως αργούν πολύ ορισμένα. 10-15 λεπτά.
<Anoniem4l> kai h google kollith mas
<Anoniem4l> :P
<Panos_> anyway ξερει καποιος που θα βρω android 4.2 να τα βαλω σε στικακι για να κανω φορματ?
<NikTh> Χαχαχ, Giorgos_Kappa , την έχασες  τη "μάχη" με τον salih-emin πριν :P
<Giorgos_Kappa> τι δεν πρόλαβα θαψιμο?
<Panos_> και ολοκληρη μερα! το αφησα
<LoganL> egguisi
<LoganL> ?
<Panos_> σορρυ καπου πατησα μαλον εγω
<NikTh> Panos_: Στο XDA developers ίσως;
<Panos_> μπηκα και εκει
<Panos_> δεν εχει κατι που να σε βοηθαει
<NikTh> Panos_:  Είτε κοίτα στο freaktab.com , εκεί ασχολούνται περισσότερο με tablets.
<Panos_> οκ! ευχαριστω παω μια βολτα και εκει!
<Panos_> ασχετο 2 εχω κανει σε στικ τα νεα
<Panos_> ubuntu στο μικρο μου λαπτοπακι
<Panos_> 10.1
<Panos_>  lenon0 ideapad
<Panos_> και δεν μπαινουν !!!
<Panos_> μολις παει προς στο τελος με πεταει εξω
<NikTh> Panos_: Τι έκδοση Ubuntu προσπαθείς να βάλεις στο Netbook ;
<Panos_> εχει ηδη win starter 7
<Panos_> την τελευταια χ32
<Panos_> πολυ απογοητευτ/κα
<Panos_> χωρισα και τον σκληρο σε 3 μερη αλλα τιποτα!
<Panos_> (20γ ο καθενας)
<Giorgos_Kappa> σε live USB τα τρέχει?
<NikTh> Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις και άλλες εκδόσεις. Π.χ Ubuntu-mate, Xubuntu , που είναι πιο ελαφριές για Netbook.
<Panos_> ναι εκει λενε οι οδηγιες αν δεν εχεις driver dvd cd κτλ
<NikTh> Εκτός και αν έχει πάει κάτι στραβά με το αρχείο iso που κατέβασες. MD5sum κοίταξες;
<Panos_> ???? md5???
<Panos_> help
<Panos_> το ξανακατεβασα 3 φορες
<NikTh> Panos_: http://www.etree.org/md5com.html
<Panos_> what is that N?
<NikTh> Panos_: Υποθέτω ότι δεν έχεις άλλο Linux, έχεις ;
<Panos_> nope first time
<Panos_> και ειπα να το δω πιο ζεστα
<Anoniem4l> to md5 einai enas algorithmos gia paragwgh enos *monadikou* arithmou se morfh dekaeksadikh. stin sigkekrimeni periptwsi xrisimopiei ola ta bytes (sum) gia na paragei auto ton *monadiko* arithmo. me liga logia ksereis an auto to arxeio einai auto pou kapios sou eipe oti einai.
<Panos_> απο οτι καταλαβα ειναι καποιο τεστ ετσι
<Panos_> ?
<Anoniem4l> oxi test
<NikTh> Με αυτή την εφαρμογή (είναι για Windows το συγκεκριμένο , διότι υποθέτω ότι δεν έχεις Linux) κάνεις.. α, με πρόλαβε ο Anoniem4l
<Anoniem4l> auto pou eksigisa parapanw
<NikTh> Ναι οκ, μπορείς να το πεις και τεστ. Τεστάρεις αν το iso που έχεις κατεβάσει είναι σωστό ή όχι.
<Panos_> οκ
<Panos_> εγω ακουλουθησα τα βηματα στο βιντεο που εχετε στην αρχη του φορουμ
<NikTh> Τα MD5 των iso του ubuntu μπορείς να τα βρεις εύκολα κάνοντας ένα Googling
<NikTh> Ποιο βίντεο; για δώσε λινκ αν έχεις.
<Panos_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbMr_0QObf0
<Panos_> ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386 ayto katebasa
<eliasps> Παιδιά σας καληνυχτώ!
<Panos_> παντως επειδη εχει 1γιγα μνημη αν υπαρχει κατι πιο ελαφρη δωστα λινκ
<eliasps> Θα τα πούμε!
<Anoniem4l> kalinixta eliasps
<NikTh> Καληνύχτα eliasps
 * eliasps waves :)
 * NikTh waves back, but it's too late :P 
<Panos_> Open an MS-DOS window and go to the directory of the show you want to create an .md5 file for. When you are in that directory, type:  md5sum *.shn > [filename].md5  NOTE: You must insert the name of the .md5 file [without the brackets]. Example:  md5sum *.shn > ph94-06-26d1.md5  An .md5 file will be created and placed in that directory. Please remember to adhere the etree.org naming scheme when naming .md5 files!
<Panos_> πως φτιαχν md5 arxeio?
<NikTh> Δοκίμασε αυτή : http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<Panos_> πωωω! πρεπει να αρχισω 1-1 ειναι βουνο!
<NikTh> Άσε το MD5sum.
<Anoniem4l> Panos_: http://www.winmd5.com/
<Anoniem4l> alla kane oti sou leei o NikTh :)
<Panos_> οκ
<Panos_> κατεβαζω 930μβ
<NikTh> Anoniem4l: Με 1GB μνήμη και Netbook, νομίζω πως ακόμη και να καταφέρει να εγκαταστήσει Unity, θα σέρνεται το σύμπαν, δεν συμφωνείς;
<Anoniem4l> mhmm einai alitheia nai
<LoganL> kai to mate vari tha einai
<Anoniem4l> tha tou lega na valei Kubuntu alla den tou to pa gia auto to logo
<LoganL> lubuntu
<NikTh> Panos_: Με ποιο πρόγραμμα φτιάχνεις το USB ;
<Panos_> http://prntscr.com/6cs654 για δειτε
<Panos_> παταω κατι μετα?
<LoganL> Anoniem4l, kde χρησιμοποιεις ?
<Panos_> εεε μισο να το βρω το προγραμμα
<NikTh> LoganL: Lubuntu, Xubuntu πολύ μικρή  η διαφορά. Xubuntu UI όμως με Lubnutu είναι μεγάλη η διαφορά (imho)
<Anoniem4l> LoganL: nai, debian KDE atm sto laptop
<LoganL> δεν διαφωνώ
<LoganL> xubuntu lubuntu
<LoganL> γιατο ματε μίλησα
<LoganL> ειναι λίγο βαρούτσικο
<NikTh> Έτρεχα κι εγώ KDE σε Arch, αλλά μετά τις τελευταίες αναβαθμίσεις που μπλέξανε τα μπούτια τους (KDE4 με KDΕ5) , το ξήλωσα.
<NikTh> Το έχω κι εγώ σε Debian (testing) όμως. ;-)
<Anoniem4l> odos exoun fouskosei ta bugs teleftea
<NikTh> To Ubuntu MATE ναι. To ΜΑΤΕ ως ξερό γραφικό περιβάλλον δεν έχει και πολύ διαφορά.
<Panos_> με αυτο εφτιαξα το στικ Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.5.9
<NikTh> Panos_: Ok, άστο αυτό στην άκρη και δοκιμάζεις με αυτό: https://rufus.akeo.ie/
<NikTh> Panos_: Είναι πολύ εύκολο στη χρήση και περισσότερο αξιόπιστο (imho)
<Panos_> βασικα το θελω σαν 1) κατεβαστιρι και 2) σαν wifispot οπως κανω με τα ultimate win x64
<Anoniem4l> Panos_: mporeis na dokimaseis kai auto: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/unetbootin-windows-latest.exe
<LoganL> manjaro mate se netbook
<LoganL> της αδερφής μου
<NikTh> LoganL: Πόση κατανάλωση, θυμάσαι;
<NikTh> Anoniem4l: Το rufus είναι κορυφή. Δυστυχώς μόνο για Windows παρότι opensource. Έχει εξαρτήσεις από windows.h :-(
<Anoniem4l> nice, den to ksera to rufus, to kana bookmark
<LoganL> τωτα εδωσα ενα τοπ απο κονσολα (γιατί αργει να κάνει λογκιν) και είδα ανοικτο chromium και κατανάλωση 800+ και swap 320+-
<NikTh> LoganL: WTF ?
<NikTh> Κοίταξες υπηρεσίες εκκίνησης;
<Anoniem4l> to facebook ta gamaei ola na kses
<talos-mintgr> Οι light διανομές είανι ένα αστείο απο την στιγμή που θα μπείς σε μια σελίδα σαν το facebook
<Panos_> ανακεφαλαιωση: rufus--> στικαι φορματ
<NikTh> Ναι εννοείτε.. αν μιλάμε για FB, άστο. Και G+ επίσης.
<LoganL> δεν έψαξα ρε χαχαχα
<NikTh> Panos_: Xubuntu iso → Στικακι άδειο → Rufus , και reboot από το στικάκι
<Panos_> εκδοση Xubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<Panos_> οκ τοχω
<LoganL> <NikTh> Κοίταξες υπηρεσίες εκκίνησης;
<LoganL> ?
<Panos_> οσο expert ειμαι στα windows και os τοσο μπαζο ειμαι εδω χαχαχα
<Panos_> http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet αυτο τιποταα οτι αοφρα το ταμπλετ?
<NikTh> Panos_: Ναι. Δες και ένα βιντεάκι για το Rufus αν θες. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_51IYTfyBeg&t=800
<NikTh> LoganL: startup application να δεις μήπως μπορείς να κόψεις καμία να ελαφρύνει λιγο.
<LoganL> aa katse
<LoganL> γενικά πολύ μαζεμένο το μαντζάρο
<LoganL> και με ck νομίζω
<NikTh> LoganL: Χαχα, ναι ck (thumbsUP)
<NikTh> Διάβασες το post ; χαχα
<Panos_> οκ σε εκανα και εγγραφη
<Panos_> θα το δω αλλη ωρα να το φτιαξω
<NikTh> Panos_: Τι εγγραφή με έκανες; δεν κατάλαβα.
<Panos_> στο καναλι σου
<Anoniem4l> pio kanali apola? xD
<NikTh> Α, οκ. Μη περιμένεις updates πάντως. Βίντεο ανεβάζω όποτε βρω κάτι καλό και ΑΝ έχω χρόνο.
<Panos_> Nik Th
<Anoniem4l> a to youtube les, ok
<NikTh> Anoniem4l: Ένα έχω....νομίζω :P
<Anoniem4l> oxi giati pote den kses, mporei kai na enoouse sto IRC :P
<NikTh> :P
<Anoniem4l> exw dei polla :X
<Panos_> [00:35] <Panos_> βασικα το θελω σαν 1) κατεβαστιρι και 2) σαν wifispot οπως κανω με τα ultimate win x64
<LoganL> NikTh, πέρνω newsletter κυριε μου
<LoganL> :)
<Panos_> το 2 παιζει??
<Panos_> εννοω στο ubuntu
<NikTh> LoganL: thumbsup again :-)
<NikTh> Panos_: ποιο 2 εννοείς;
<Panos_> ειμαι σε νεο σπιτι και χρηματα δεν φτανουν για ιντερνετ για την ωρα, οποτε μου δινει ο πεθερος μου
<Panos_> ετσι εχω wifispot τον μεγαλομου pc
<LoganL> NikTh, της το έχω βάλει εδω και κάνα 6μηνο και πάει καλύτερα απο 12,04 που είχε πριν
<NikTh> Και τα "έσπασες" με τον πεθερό και θες να του το κλέψεις; γι' αυτό θες Linux ; (χαχαχα)
<Panos_> αν γινετε στον μικρο σωθηκα!
<Panos_> οχι βρε
<Panos_> καμια σχεςση
<NikTh> Α, για το wifispot λες, ναι οκ πλάκα έκανα για το "κλέψιμο"
<Panos_> αν θελω κλεβω απο 7 ατομα εδω γυρω
<NikTh> Πρέπει να έχει ρύθμιση ο network manager αν θυμάμαι καλά.
<NikTh> Αν δεν βρεις εύκολα λύση, τότε ή άνοιξε θέμα στο φόρουμ ή εδώ πάλι.
<Panos_> απλα θελω να ειναι online το μικρο ετσι κιαλλως και να εχω wifi σε ολο το σπιτι
<Panos_> τα μικρα μου κρεμονται στο παραθυρο
<Panos_> αλλα και ο μεγαλος υπολογιστης ειναι πολλα watts
<Panos_> ειναι ψιλοτερατακι 7 χρονων αλλα καιει π
<Panos_> τον ειχα φτιαξει για επεξεργασια βιντεο μουσικη και για ψιλοgames
<Panos_> χομπι οχι δουλεια
<NikTh> Οκ. Πάντως για το hotspot, δεν πρέπει να είναι δύσκολο, εξαρτάται βέβαια και από το τι υποστηρίζει η ασύρματη κάρτα δικτύου που έχει το Netbook.
<NikTh> Πάντως για όποιο πρόβλημα , είτε στο φόρουμ, είτε εδώ κάτι θα βρούμε.
<NikTh> Εγώ την κάνω τώρα.
<NikTh> Καλό βράδυ κόσμε !  :-)
<LoganL> καλό βράδυ!
<Anoniem4l> gn
<Panos_> καλο βραδυ ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια
#ubuntu-gr 2015-03-05
<salih-emin> καλημέρα κορίτσια !
<salih-emin> τι λέει ?
<Anoniem4l> kalimeres
<salih-emin> Anoniem4l, κανα νέο απο χτές
<salih-emin> έχασα τίποτα
<salih-emin> κάτσε να δω τα logs
<Anoniem4l> mpa den exases tipota :)
<salih-emin> Vinux7, καλως τον
<Vinux7> Καλώς σας, βρήκα..
<salih-emin> pmax, talos-mintgr καλώς τους
<salih-emin> vamitrou, simosx
<salih-emin> καλως τους
<simosx> καλησπέρα!
<salih-emin> simosx, τελικά είχες δίκιο
<salih-emin> άλλαξα κανάλι
<salih-emin> έβαλα του Bq
<salih-emin> και είναι πιο μπροστά σε έκδοση
<salih-emin> και τα ελληνικά είναιμ μια χαρά
<salih-emin> αυτό όμως διχνει οτι αυτό που λένε οτι οτι το devel ειναι το latest working
<salih-emin> ειναι λάθος
<salih-emin> μπορεί όμως κάποιος να ξέχασε να κανει σωστά το alias
<vamitrou> kalimera paidia
<simosx> (κάποια βασικά πακέτα από το http://projects.davidplanella.org/stats/vivid/el θέλουν ακόμα δουλειά)
<simosx> salih-emin, είχες δείξει μια σελίδα στο wiki? που εξηγούσε τα διάφορα κανάλια.
<salih-emin> ναι το είχα δείξει αλλά μάλλον δεν τα τυρούν αυστηρά
<salih-emin> κάτσε να σου δείξω ενα link απο τα images
<salih-emin> system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/
<salih-emin> με βάσh http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/
<salih-emin> και με αυτά που λενε στο wiki
<simosx> Το πακέτο «Apps Scope» στο http://projects.davidplanella.org/stats/vivid/el είναι σοσάρα (έτσι το λένε;)
<salih-emin> θα δεις αν πας στους φακέλους οτι κάποια έχουν μείνει πίσω ενώ έπρεπε με βάσι το wiki να είναι μπροστα
<salih-emin> πχ. http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/devel/mako/ είνα κανάλι devel
<simosx> για όσους ασχολούνται με αυτά κάθε μέρα, ξέρουν από εμπειρία το σωστό και το wiki μπορεί να μείνει πίσω.
<salih-emin> και η τελευταία ανααθμιση ήταν το 3 Δεκ
<simosx> ποιο είναι το URL στο wiki;
<salih-emin> ενώ αν δεις εδώ http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/stable/mako/ ειναι το stable κανάλι
<salih-emin> και η τελευταία ενημέρωση ειναι πιο μετα 25 Φεβ 2015
<salih-emin> μισο
<salih-emin> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/image-channels/
<simosx> οκ
<simosx> Στο #ubuntu-touch είναι το βασικό κανάλι για συζήτηση.
<salih-emin> τους είχα ρωτήσει
<salih-emin> με αγνόησαν
<salih-emin> άστο
<salih-emin> πάμε στα δικά μας τώρα
<salih-emin> βλέπω την μετάφραση
<salih-emin> έχουμε ποβλημα
<salih-emin> η ελληνικές μας αποδώσεις είναι τεράστιες
<simosx> στο κανάλι αυτό, όσοι είναι από Canonical, δουλεύουν την ίδια στιγμή, οπότε όταν είναι σε κάτι σημαντικό, δεν μιλάνε καθόλου.
<salih-emin> σε μήκος και έχου θέμα με την οθόνη
<simosx> πρέπει να τους πετύχεις στην ώρα που κάνουν διάλειμα ή έχουν τελειώσει τη δουλειά της ημέρας.
<salih-emin> θα ξαναδοκιμάσω
<salih-emin> xaxaxaax
<salih-emin> simosx,
<salih-emin> μόλις τους ρώτησα
<salih-emin> δεν είχαν ιδέα
<salih-emin> αρχίζουν και το ψάχνουν
<salih-emin> γιατί έγινε αυτό
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχαχα
<simosx> μπακ
<simosx> ;-)  μπράβο, να χρήσιμο κοντριμπούσιον.
<salih-emin> xaxaaxxaxa
<salih-emin> αντε να δούμε πως θα τα ξεμπλεξουν
<salih-emin> γιατί και εγώ εχω μπερδευτεί πολυ
<salih-emin> και ειναι σημαντίκο να το δούνε
<salih-emin> γιατί πως αλλιώς θα τεστάρω το λειτουργικό
<salih-emin> που θα ανφέρω τα bugs ?
<salih-emin> πιο κανάλι είναι το σωστό ?
<salih-emin> όπως καταλαβαίνεις αν είσαι σε λάθος κανάλη
<salih-emin> κανάλι την πάτησες
<simosx> αυτά συμβαίνουν ;-( αλλά και διορθώνονται. οπότε αναμένουμε τη διόρθωση.
<simosx> εδώ αρκεί να ρωτήσεις ποιο είναι το σωστό και αν (πότε αναμένεται) να φτιάξει η σελίδα στο Wiki.
<salih-emin> simosx, τελικά το Ubuntu Store και Store Θα μείνουν Κατάστημα ubuntu ?
<salih-emin> είναι τεράστια και όταν τα βάζεις σε πρόταση η ποταση γίνεται τεράστια
<salih-emin> η Google π.χ. δεν μεταφράζει το Play Store
<salih-emin> ακόμα και στα ελληνικά λέει π.χ. "Αναζήτηση στο Play Store"
<simosx> Κάποιος το μετέφρασε και το αποτέλεσμα δεν χτυπάει αρκετά άσχημα. Πράγματι, αν είναι (r) για Ubuntu Store, θα χρειαστεί να γυρίσει σε Ubuntu Store.
<simosx> Αν δεν είναι (r), τότε είναι στην επιλογή μας. Μπορούμε να δούμε και πως το μετέφρασαν σε γαλλικά, ισπανικά, κτλ.
<simosx> μια χαρά.
<salih-emin> βάζουμε μια άκρη
<salih-emin> για να δούμε
<salih-emin> devel-proposed μου είπε
<salih-emin> αλλα με τρομάζει αρκετά αυτό το κανάλι
<salih-emin> γιατί ειναι bleeding edge
<eliasps> Καλησπέεα
<eliasps> Καλησπέρα*
<salih-emin> eliasps, καλως τον
<eliasps> Γεια σου Salih! Πως πάει;
<simosx> καλησπέρα eliasps!
<salih-emin> καλα μια χαρά
<eliasps> Γεια σου Σίμο! Τι γίνεται;
<simosx> μια χαρά. πως πάει;
<eliasps> Μια χαρά και εγώ. Έχω αφήσει ένα κάρο emails να μαζευτούν στις λίστες και κάθομαι και τα διαβάζω τώρα, να τελειώνουν. :P
<eliasps> Τελικά κανένας πάροχος τόσο βολικός όσο το gmail.. Κατά τη γνώμη μου.
<salih-emin> ε ναι ... δυστυχώς...
<eliasps> Ακριβώς. Δυστυχώς..
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2522-1: ICU vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2522-1/>
<geothom> thanx a lot euaki
<Giorgos_Kappa> Alooo
<alexsystemf_> Τη καλησπέρα μου σε όλους , καλή αρχή με το Κανάλι ;)
<Giorgos_Kappa> alexsystemf_: καλησπέρα mate
<kerato> ti ennoeis kalh arxh
<kerato> Registered : Dec 26 23:53:17 2005 (9y 10w 0d ago)
<kerato> kalhspera
<Anoniem4l> >9y
<Anoniem4l> nice
<Giorgos_Kappa> Εγώ τότε ήμουν αγέννητο :(
<alexsystemf_> ωχ! τωρα ειδα το ποστ απο Salih Emin και νομιζα οτι τωρα φτιαχτηκε το καναλι :P
<kerato> den kserw poio post lete, alla vlepw oti teleytaia exoume ais8hta perissotero traffic
<kerato> ki ayto ein eyxaristo
<Giorgos_Kappa> Ο alexsystemf_ αναφέρεται σε post του Salih στο g+
<Giorgos_Kappa> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι κι εγώ από εκεί ανακάλυψα το chan
<alexsystemf_> Giorgos_Kappa:  στο facebook συγκεκριμένα :P
<Giorgos_Kappa> Έπεσε multisocial κάλεσμα :P
<Anoniem4l> eprepe na zodanepsei to ellhniko IRC community
<Anoniem4l> aneksartitou channel-name :)
<Giorgos_Kappa> Anoniem4l: στο freenode ή γενικά?
<Anoniem4l> freenode
<Anoniem4l> an kai den kserw an uparxei activity ektos freenode
<Giorgos_Kappa> Υπάρχει
<Giorgos_Kappa> Αργοπεθαίνει μεν αλλά υπάρχει
<Anoniem4l> otan les uparxei na fadastw oti enoeis community peri IT, swsta?
<Anoniem4l> episis pisteuw kati prepei na ginei kai me tin python, #python-fr #python.de #python-es #python.tw #python.pl #python-br #python-nl #python-ir #python-fi #python.it #python-ro #python-india #python-dev
<Anoniem4l> mono #python-gr den vlepw ekei pera mesa :'(
<Anoniem4l> (profanos anaferome sto freenode)
<Giorgos_Kappa> Όχι σαφώς όχι καθαρά για irc chat περί ανέμων κ υδάτων λέω (μιας κ αναφέρθηκες σε ελληνικό community ανεξαρτήτως chan-name)
<Anoniem4l> a, ennoousa gia IT/plhroforiki
<Anoniem4l> genika to IRC kai sigkekrimena to freenode me exei voithisei apisteuta
<Anoniem4l> waat
<Anoniem4l> welcome back, pio htan to telefteo line pou eides?
<Giorgos_Kappa> Αυτό που έγραψα. Το tablet μου "σκοτώνει" εφαρμογές για πλάκα πρέπει να έχω θέμα με το LMK
<Giorgos_Kappa> :/
<Anoniem4l> <Anoniem4l> a, ennoousa gia IT/plhroforiki
<Anoniem4l> <Anoniem4l> genika to IRC kai sigkekrimena to freenode me exei voithisei apisteuta
<Giorgos_Kappa> Anoniem4l: προσωπικά κι εμένα με βοήθησε το freenode περισσότερο όμως όσον αφορά το android
<Anoniem4l> exei ta panta
<Anoniem4l> egw auth ti stigmh exw anoikta panw apo 15 channels
<Giorgos_Kappa> Με θέμα πληροφορική φαντάζομαι
<Anoniem4l> nai
<Anoniem4l> genika me developing
<Anoniem4l> eidika to #python einai tromera active kai helpful
<Anoniem4l> girise na me voithisei kai python developer, pragma pou mou ekane terastia ediposi
<Giorgos_Kappa> Γιατί να μην το κάνει?
<Anoniem4l> eee giati imoun enas random tupos anamesa stous 1500-1600 pou einai ekei
<Anoniem4l> kai to problhma pou eixa den htan kai toso tromero
<Anoniem4l> tha borouse na pei kaneis oti einai meros tou marketing o rolos tou h o tropos pou adedrase alla den to theoro etsi
<Salih> πωωω σέρνεται το δίκτυο  !
<Salih> ε΄δω που είμαι
<Anoniem4l> :(
<Anoniem4l> to wireless einai poly asxhmo
<Anoniem4l> kai na skefteis oti kapioi se ena panepistimio ftiaksane 1 TB/s mobile 5G connection
<Anoniem4l> =/
<Salih> αστα.... ήρθα να κάνω εγκατάσταση το Joomla και το δίκτυό τους σέρνεται...
<Salih> ελλαδάραααααα
<talos-mintgr> http://sfconservancy.org/news/2015/mar/05/vmware-lawsuit/
<Anoniem4l> good
<xeirwn> kalispera paides
<salih-emin> τα δίκτυα μου μέσα... &^%$#$^&
<xeirwn> ti epa8es ?
<Anoniem4l> palevei me dial-up na ftiaksei ena diktio
<Anoniem4l> xaxaxaxaax
<xeirwn> lol
<salih-emin> Anoniem4l, ακριβώς... ντάςξ τελείωσα μετα κόπων και βασάνων
<Giorgos_Kappa> Καλησπέρα παίδες :)
<xeirwn> kalispera kappa
<salih-emin> καλησπέρα
<Giorgos_Kappa> salih-emin: σήμερα δεν έχει συζήτηση με ιντριγκα για το android??!
<Giorgos_Kappa> xD
<salih-emin> γλυκαθήκατε ε ?
<xeirwn> lol
<xeirwn> apopse 8a pesei allo 8ema
<Giorgos_Kappa> Εγω δεν πρόλαβα ο γέρων :P
<salih-emin> εγώ προτείνω ελέυθερα να ρωτήσε ότι θέλετε και αν ξέρω την απάντηση να σας πω
<salih-emin> και μπορεί έτσι
<salih-emin> να μου έρθει καμια πικάντικη ιστορία όπως χτες
<xeirwn> haha
<Giorgos_Kappa> Βασικά χθες τι λέγατε?
<Giorgos_Kappa> αν επιτρέπεται
<salih-emin> Giorgos_Kappa, υπαρχουν τα logs
<salih-emin> θές λινκ ?
<Giorgos_Kappa> (κουτσομπόλης)
<Giorgos_Kappa> ναι!
<salih-emin> μισό
<xeirwn> lew apopse na poume kati sxetiko gia to virtualization..
<Giorgos_Kappa> να πείτε να μάθουμε τπτ κ οι noobαδες
<salih-emin> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/03/04/%23ubuntu-gr.html#t19:56
<Giorgos_Kappa> salih-emin: thanx!
<salih-emin> xeirwn, ααα το virtualisation.... α τι μου θυμίζεις....
<salih-emin> μια φορά και έναν καιρό λοιπόν
<xeirwn> hahahaha
<salih-emin> χααχαχχαχα
<salih-emin> πλάκα κάνω...
<salih-emin> χααχαχαχ
<salih-emin> έτσι δεν ξεκινάμε πάντα ?
<salih-emin> όπως χτές ?
<salih-emin> αχαχαχαχ
<xeirwn> xeirwn  --> tribei ta xeria tou :)
<xeirwn> ela re kai eipa ki egw , koita pou 8a parei mprosta twra :)
<salih-emin> xxaaxax
<salih-emin> λοιπόν...
<xeirwn> loipon me thn x8esinh suzitish , egkatestisa to qemu-KVM
<salih-emin> οκ
<salih-emin> και ?
<salih-emin> ολα καλά ?
<xeirwn> to 8ema einai, pws to douleuoume auto ?
<salih-emin> έβαλες το virt-manager ?
<xeirwn> opws kai to virtualbox ?
<xeirwn> nai , to ebale mono tou virtual machine manager
<xeirwn> akolou8isa ton x8esino mpousola pou edwses
<salih-emin> ωραία τί δεν καταλαβαίνεις ? (όπως λέγαμε στην ΣΕΑΠ)
<sataniko> ta windows einai kalhtera apo ta linux?
<salih-emin> sataniko, αυτό που λες
<salih-emin> αλλά πολυ γενικό
<salih-emin> :)
<salih-emin> για γίνε πιο συγκεκριμένος
<sataniko> rotao na matho
<NikTh> Γίνε πιο συγκεκριμένος. Όταν λες "καλύτερα" τι εννοείς, σε ποιούς τομείς;
<salih-emin> αγνόησε τον :)
<Giorgos_Kappa> ΤΟ ΛΙΝΟΥΞ. ΟΧΙ ΤΑ
<salih-emin> η κουφαλίτσα
<NikTh> Α, trollαρουμε ; :P
<salih-emin> :)
<harispc> Το Linux, επείδη Linux είναι ένα πράγμα και είναι ο πυρήνας του λειτουργικού.
<NikTh> ΤΑ λειτουργικά βασισμένα στον πυρήνα Linux.
<xeirwn> kalws ton Nikth :)
<harispc> Σωστά
<salih-emin> κολητός μου είναι αγνοείσετε είπα  :P
<harispc> Πολύς κόσμος στο Web Chat :)
<Giorgos_Kappa> να του ριξω τολιοτσακι?
<NikTh> ΤΑ (λειτουργικά βασισμένα στον πυρήνα) Linux.
<Giorgos_Kappa> αχ κ βγαινουν τόσο eye candy διανομες :)
<xeirwn> re seis giati mou to kanete auto ?.....
<NikTh> Γεια σου elementary ( xeirwn )
<xeirwn> giati den bazete ta freya , na akousoume kai alles entupwseis ?
<salih-emin> xeirwn,
<xeirwn> elam
<salih-emin> θα ανόξω το στωματάκι μου
<salih-emin> για το elementary
<NikTh> Giorgos_Kappa: Kick boxing ; απ τσακι , τολιο τσακι, γιοπ τσακι ...:P
<salih-emin> και δεν θα το ξεπλένει ουτε ο Θερμαϊκός
<Giorgos_Kappa> το Elementary OS τι package manager εχει?
<xeirwn> hahahaha
<Giorgos_Kappa> NikTh: ταε κβον ντο. Αμαρτιαι γονέων παιδευουσι τεκνα
<NikTh> Giorgos_Kappa: Ubuntu based είναι.
<salih-emin> Giorgos_Kappa, Ubuntu είναι
<salih-emin> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ
<xeirwn> anoikse to, na ma8oume ki emeis kati....
<NikTh> salih-emin: be quick or be dead(Iron) :P
<Giorgos_Kappa> +1
<salih-emin> δεν γίνεται ρε φίλε να το ανόξω
<salih-emin> αν σου αρέσει μια χαρα
<salih-emin> αλλ
<NikTh> Για λέγε για το elementary salih-emin . Για την @@αρια με τα χρήματα θα πεις; αυτό που κάνανε τώρα τελευταία;
<salih-emin> όχι ρε
<salih-emin> αυτό είναι ... νταξ...
<xeirwn> kati allo 8elei na pei...
<Giorgos_Kappa> πολύ όμορφο περιβάλλον παραυτα
<salih-emin> xeirwn, πήρανε αυτό https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/documentation/UserExperience/Conceptual/OSXHIGuidelines/ και το Marketing Philosophy
<NikTh> Pantheon Desktop ρε.. τι Unity και πράσινα άλογα :P
<salih-emin> και το κάνανε ευαγγέλιο
<salih-emin> όποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε
<salih-emin> τη σημαίνει αυτό
<NikTh> Μαγκια τους. (έλα να το παίξω λίγο devil advocate) :P
<salih-emin> και πόσο τεριάζει με το ανοιχτό και ελεύθερο λογισμικό
<salih-emin> NikTh, φυσικά
<salih-emin> δεν αντιλέγω
<salih-emin> μάλλον αυτό κανω βασικά
<salih-emin> αχχααχχα
<salih-emin> αντίλογο
<salih-emin> χαχααχαχ
<xeirwn> haha
<salih-emin> ό,τι νάνε
<xeirwn>  dld ti den sou kollaei akribws sthn olh fash ?
<NikTh> Κάνανε fork όσο κώδικα θέλανε, τον τροποποιήσανε, τον κάνανε πιο όμορφο και είναι πλέον από τις γνωστότερες διανομές (ubuntu based)
<xeirwn> ti allo 8a mporousane na kanane dld ?
<salih-emin> xeirwn, σαν διανομή είναι μια χαρά
<salih-emin> σαν άνθρωποι όμως δεν συμπερηφέρονται σωστά
<salih-emin> δοκίμασε π.χ. να πεις κάτι αρνητικό
<xeirwn> ahaaa...ara milame gia ton tropo , etsi ?
<NikTh> xeirwn: αυτό λεω. Πολλοί έχουν κάνει το ίδιο, υπάρχουν πολλές ubuntu based διανομές, αλλά δυο μόνο έχουν ξεχωρίσει (κτγμ)
<NikTh> Linux Mint και Elementary.
<salih-emin> τα παπαγαλάκια θα πεταχτούν έξω και θα σε φάνε
<NikTh> κτγμ=imo :P
<xeirwn> nai re Nikth, den lew oxi , auto pou prospa8w na  kseka8arisw einai, an mas peirazei o tropos , 'h to apotelesma ?
<Giorgos_Kappa> παπαγαλάκια = devs ή μαρκετινγκ side?
<salih-emin> πακέτο πάνε Giorgos_Kappa
<NikTh> xeirwn: Προσωπικά με πειράζουν τα φασόλια λίγο, αναλόγως αν είναι καλά ξεβρασμένα ή όχι.
<salih-emin> προσοχή δεν μιλάω για την διανομη ως διανομή
<salih-emin> κάτσε να δώσω στίγμα στα social
<xeirwn> dwse
<Giorgos_Kappa> ΑΝ ΜΠΕΙ Ο ΛΑΦΙΑΤΗΣ ΘΑ ΦΥΓΩ
<Giorgos_Kappa> :P
<xeirwn> thn axia omws sto fasoli , den thn allazei to xebrasma
<Giorgos_Kappa> (να εβγαινε σε κανα μαύρο εντελώς το Elementary OS τι καλα)
<NikTh> Την αξία; ίσον τιμή; εδώ όλα τα φασόλια είναι δωρεάν είναι νομίζω :P
<xeirwn> lol
<xeirwn> ontws ...einai
<NikTh> Κοίτα, @@ρες υπάρχουν παντού και πάντα, οπότε μην πιανόμαστε από 1-2 devs κλπ που το παίζουν Linus (στην συμπεριφορά μόνο) :P
<NikTh> Μια χαρά διανομές είναι όλες. Άλλες καλύτερες , άλλες χειρότερες, διαλέγει ο καθένας ότι του ταιριάζει και the end.
<Vinux7> συμφωνώ , NikTh
<NikTh> Ο άλλος μπορεί να γουστάρει Gentoo και compile το σύμπαν όλο, τι να του πω εγώ;
<xeirwn> eeeee kal;a den eipame kai oti 8a minei monima...isws allaksei sto mellon
<salih-emin> ελα να δούμε τι θα γίνει
<NikTh> άλλος μπορεί να θέλει Slackware και πηγαίο κώδικα και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα, μπράβο του.
<salih-emin> θα μπεί κανενας ?
<salih-emin> Η διανομές υπάρχουν για να καλύπτουν την όποια μούρλα καλή η κακή έχει ο καθένα
<salih-emin> καθένας
<NikTh> Ας χρησιμοποιεί ο καθένας ότι του αρέσει και ότι δουλεύει καλύτερα για εκείνον. ΜΗ ΜΑΣ τα ΠΡΗΖΕΙ μόνο :P
<salih-emin> το θέμα είναι
<salih-emin> να μην μετατρέπεται σε οπαδισμό
<salih-emin> τυφλό
<Giorgos_Kappa> +1
<xeirwn> swsto !
<NikTh> Μη μας τα πρήζεις ρε salih-emin με το Unity σου συνέχεια. :P
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχαχα
<xeirwn> hahaha
<NikTh> xaxaxaxa
<Vinux7> xaxxaa
<Giorgos_Kappa> που πάΜε οι καραμήτροι με xfce :P
<salih-emin> εντο μεταξύ
<salih-emin> NikTh, μια φορά έχω μιλήσει για το Unity
<salih-emin> to 2011
<NikTh> Βγήκε και το 4.12 , μετά από 3 χρόνια :P
<salih-emin> πως έχει κολλήσει η ρετσινια
<salih-emin> δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω
<NikTh> salih-emin: και πολύ είναι :P
<salih-emin> μια φορά... μου ειπαν να κάνω παρουσίαση το νέο Unity στο Ubuntu 11.04
<salih-emin> και απο τότε για κάποιο λόγο έχω γίνει ο άνθρωπας του Unity
<NikTh> Ναι την έχω δει αυτή την παρουσίαση. Υπάρχει και σε youtube νομίζω.
<salih-emin> και έχουμε 2015!!!
<NikTh> Τότε ήταν και τελείως ...ρδελο το Unity.
<salih-emin> άστα να πάνε
<salih-emin> κακός χαμός !! επανάσταση ... στα όπλα ... το τί λεγόταν
<NikTh> Τώρα, αν εξαιρέσεις ότι ανταγωνίζεται τα Windows 8.1 UI σε πόρους, είναι σαφώς καλύτερο.
<salih-emin> δεν φαντάζεστε
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχχαχαχαχ
<NikTh> ΤΟ Windows 8.1 UI :P
<salih-emin> Bob_, που είσαι ρε φίλε χαμένος ?
<NikTh> 1 (στους δεκα κερνάω καφέ salih-emin ) :P
<salih-emin> ΧΑΑΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ
<Giorgos_Kappa> 8 ακομα
<Easy_Rider> kalisperes
<Vinux7> chrome ή chromium????
<xeirwn> kalispera Easy
<salih-emin> chrome
<salih-emin> μισές δουλιές >
<salih-emin> ?
<salih-emin> αν είναι να πάω σε chromium
<NikTh> Google lover.
<salih-emin> Firefox
<salih-emin> NikTh, όχι firefox χρησιμοποιώ
<salih-emin> παντου
<Easy_Rider> salih-emin  den blepw osa grafeis ....
<salih-emin> έχω κανα χρόνο
<Giorgos_Kappa> παιδες Midori χρησιμοποιει κανεις? Ή epiphany?
<salih-emin> που σταμάτησα
<Easy_Rider> den exeis ta ubuntu 10.10 ta magika
<NikTh> salih-emin: πως κι έτσι;
<NikTh> Ωπ, ο Easy_Rider κατάλαβα ποιος είναι, νομίζω.
<Easy_Rider> ta ellinika sas bgenoun san kinezika...
<NikTh> Από το Fb μόνον ένας είναι φανατικός με τα 10.10 :P
<Easy_Rider> episeis xeirwn
<NikTh> Λοιπόν, καλή συνέχεια σε όλους. Καλό βράδυ.
<xeirwn> episis Nikth
<Vinux7> Το meet.jit.si  το έχετε δοκιμασει?
<Vinux7> Για πείτε εντυπώσεις... :-)
<xeirwn> Vinux7 -egw oxi  akoma..
<Vinux7> χτυπάει στα ίσια το hangout της google...
<xeirwn> panw se ti ?
<Vinux7> σωστό
<Vinux7> Βιντεοκλήσεις μέσο browser
<xeirwn> xmmmm....to Hello tou firefox to exeis dokimasei ?
<Vinux7> Φυσικά
<xeirwn> kai ?...poia einai h gnwmh sou ?
<Vinux7> Ενδιαφέρον και τα δύο. (Ηello και meet)
<Vinux7> Προτιμώ το meet γιατί υποστηρίζει περισσότερα άτομα..
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<xeirwn> kalws ton...kalispera
<salih-emin> σπέρα
<Vinux7> οπα, Salih-emin
<Vinux7> βαρής ;-)
<salih-emin> τέτοια ώρα....
<pc_magas> Ligo arga mpika etsi 8a fygw nwris simera
<salih-emin> βαραίνω
<Vinux7> χεχεχε
<salih-emin> drpaneas, panjos
<salih-emin> καλώς τους
<panjos> γεία σας :)
<drpaneas> salih-emin: καλως σας βρηκαμε
<panjos> για πείτε :P
<xeirwn> panjos, drpaneas ...welcome
<drpaneas> salih-emin, δεν προλαβα να δω το domain που μου ειπες
<drpaneas> εχω επισκεψεις, και βγηκαμε εξω για φαγητο, μολις επιστρεψαμε
<panjos> φάγατε τίποτα καλό ? :P
<drpaneas> ο επισκεπτης ηθελε να δοκιμασει τοπικη κουζινα
<xeirwn> exoun kalh kouzina ekei...
<drpaneas> πολυ βαρια για μενα, ακομα να χωνεψω
<xeirwn> ma exoun kai kati merides...terasties
<drpaneas> xeirwn: http://tourismus.nuernberg.de/image/fraenkisches-schaeufele-c-steffen-oliver-riese-a1.jpg
<xeirwn> nai vre kserw.......egw den mporw na faw toso
<drpaneas> 700gr κρεας, πεθαινεις :P
<pc_magas> Loiponb CU
<xeirwn> h plaka einai oti oses fores exoume faei ekei sthn perioxh sas , tuxainei olo kai kapoios ntopios na ka8etai sto diplano trapezi...kai ta adoiazei ola
<xeirwn> kai mou leei o pe8eros mou...pou diaolo to ebale toso ?...hahaha
<drpaneas> ισχυει, οχι μονο τρωνε αλλα πινουνε ολας
<drpaneas> τα λεμε αλλη φορα παιδια, εχει ταινια το προγραμμα
<xeirwn> ontws...kai polu pio fthna apo ta antistoixa dika mas restaurants.......
<drpaneas> return 0;
<xeirwn> kalh diaskedash
<xeirwn> ki egw 8a sas afhsw......kalh sas nuxta
<drpaneas> salih-emin: αγορασε με 5 ευρω dedicated server και βαλε Froxlor ( http://www.froxlor.org/ )
<drpaneas> xeirwn: thanks φιλε
<drpaneas> καλο βραδυ και καλη συνεχεια
<xeirwn> thx :)
<salih-emin> αντε καληνύχτα
<salih-emin> τα λέμε
<tsartsaris> Καλησπέρα
#ubuntu-gr 2015-03-06
<salih-emin> μέρα...
<salih-emin> (δεν έχω πιεί ακόμα καφέ)
<kerato> hi
<salih-emin> ούτε εσύ καφέ ?
<kerato> 2o
<salih-emin> τυχερούλι
<kerato> http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/kafarxidis_8636
<kerato> 8hsayros to slang.gr
<salih-emin> AXXAXAXAXA
<h3adl3ss> ah still got it
<salih-emin> xaxaxax
<salih-emin> κανένας με εμπηρεία bannana pi/ rasberry ?
<salih-emin> σε επαγγελαμτικές συνθήκες
<talos-mintgr> >>> Of course, MITMing proxies that terminate SSL traffic are not even rare these days and HTTP/2 can’t do much about limiting the use of such mechanisms.
<Anoniem4l> kalhmeres
<talos-mintgr> Ερωτηξης: Τι στατα είναι αυτο το ΜΙΤΜing proxy?
<Anoniem4l> Man in the Middle proxy
<talos-mintgr> πρωινή τυφλωσης. Ευχαριστώ
<Anoniem4l> np
<ndrosis> Καλημερα
<salih-emin> χαχαχαα
* salih-emin changed the topic of #ubuntu-gr to: Το κανάλι της ελληνικής κοινότητας του Ubuntu (Ubuntu Greek LoCo) | Forum υποστήριξης: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org | Pastebin: http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org | Τελευταία σταθερή έκδοση: Ubuntu 14.10 Utopic Unicorn | Τελευταία LTS έκδοση: Ubuntu 14.04.2 Trusty Tahr | Λήψη: http://ubottu.com/y/dl
<ndrosis> ολο διορθώσεις μου είσαι salih
<Anoniem4l> to legomeno kseskonizma
<Anoniem4l> :D
<salih-emin> ε τι
<salih-emin> έτσι να τα'φηνα ?
<salih-emin> τ'άφηνα (ρε αγράμματε !)
<kerato> lol
<salih-emin> είδες διορθώνω και εμού
<kerato> epishs prin to 8aymastiko den 8elei keno
<salih-emin> κενό ?
<salih-emin> που έβαλα κενό ?
<kerato>  (ρε αγράμματε !)
<salih-emin> αααα εκεί
<salih-emin> ναι ε ?
<salih-emin> και στο "ναι ε?"
<Anoniem4l> lol
<ndrosis> όπως και να έχει σε καταλάβαμε
<ndrosis> τα 8.1 μου μεσα @#$#@#@##@%&%$#
<salih-emin> ndrosis, γιατί πασά μου, γιατί παλικάρι μου το κάνεις αυτό στον εαυτό σου ... γιατί ?
<salih-emin> μίλα μου...
<salih-emin> πές μου τα βίτσια σου...
<salih-emin> έλα τρελό αγόρι...
<salih-emin> γιατί ?
<salih-emin> 8.1 ?
<salih-emin> γιατί ?
<salih-emin> γιατί όχι 7 ?
<ndrosis> δεν είναι δικό μου το @@@@δελο
<salih-emin> χαχαχααχαχ
<salih-emin> στην δουλειά ?
<ndrosis> ναι
<ndrosis> βγαζει BLUE
<ndrosis> SCREEN
<salih-emin> είναι PC γραφείου ? η τρέχει κανα λογισμικό επαγγελματικό ?
<ndrosis> στο γραφείο μόνο UBUNTU εκτός από 1 centos
<ndrosis> πελατη ειναι
<salih-emin> αααα
<salih-emin> οκ
<ndrosis> ααα ξέχασα έχω και ένα με XP
<salih-emin> XP?  ? ?  ??
<ndrosis> ναι είναι εκτός internet έχει εμπορικό
<salih-emin> ααα για τιμολόγια κλπ
<ndrosis> ναι αλλά που θα μου πάει θα το γυρίσω και αυτό.
<salih-emin> ndrosis, δεν χρειάζεται να έχεις φορολογικό μηχανισμό (χονδρική, υπηρεσίες)
<salih-emin> έχει καταργηθεί για αυτά τα δύο
<salih-emin> Ο λογιστής σου τα κρατάει
<Anoniem4l> irthe h mera na pedeuto me to Kubuntu sto desktop mou kai to ATI driver
<Anoniem4l> :)
<salih-emin> Anoniem4l, υπομονή
<salih-emin> χάπια καλού κακόυ
<salih-emin> και το 166 έτοιμο για κλήση
<salih-emin> βάλτο κινητόι στο πάτωμα
<salih-emin> ώστε όταν πέσεις κάτω
<Anoniem4l> hahahah tin teleftea fora eixa alaksei 3-4 kernel pou apo ta opia mono to 1 doulepse kai den doulepse etsi opos ithela
<salih-emin> να μπορείς με το δάχτυλο που θα έχει μείνει να κάνεις την τελευταία κλήση
<Anoniem4l> speed-dial ftw
<salih-emin> Anoniem4l, χάρικα για την γνωρημία... θα σε θυμάμαι για πάντα ρε μούτρο
<Anoniem4l> heh, den nomizw na fugw :)
<Anoniem4l> paw na spasw to record pou eixe postarei o kerato an thimame kala peri 9y registered time ago
<Anoniem4l> pfff to OS einai toso broken (etsi opos to xa afisei) pou thelei install aptin arxh
<salih-emin> ποιο ? το Kubuntu ?
<ndrosis> έχω και λιανική που των θέλει
<Anoniem4l> nai, epeidh epeza me diafora driver versions tis ATI
<ndrosis> Nvidia όπως λέει και ο salih
<Anoniem4l> koita, gia speed ATI > Nvidia (me ta latest hardware), alla profanos uparxei pio poly/updated/kalutero logismiko gia nvidia
<Anoniem4l> peri tou problhmatos mou twra katevazw to latest Kubuntu
<salih-emin> όταν λες Latest ?
<salih-emin> το dev ? 15.04 ?
<Anoniem4l> vasika oxi to latest, katevazw to LTS 14.04
<salih-emin> a ok
<Anoniem4l> apla auto pou eixa htan poly palio
<Anoniem4l> thimame eixa kanei update/upgrade/dist-upgrade kai den mou evaze to latest kernel
<Anoniem4l> eixa paei kai sto #kubuntu edw sto freenode kai eixan sikosei ta xeria psila
<ndrosis> τώρα που ειπες update/upgrade/dist-upgrade αξίζει να περάσω τον νέο kernel είμαι με 14.04.2 & 3.13.0-46
<salih-emin> ndrosis,
<salih-emin> μείνε με τα official
<salih-emin> ότι σουδίνει η LTS
<salih-emin> έχουν ένα team ολόκληρο για kernel
<salih-emin> κάτι ξέρουν
<salih-emin> για το ποιά έκδοση να στέλνουν
<ndrosis> ευχαριστώ salih θα σε ακούσω
<Anoniem4l> ^
<salih-emin> αν δεν είχες LTS θα σου έλεγα ξέσκησέ το σύστημά σου
<salih-emin> αφού σε 6 μήνες θα κάνεις πάλι αναβάθμιση
<salih-emin> αλλά έχεις LTS
<salih-emin> οπότε ... ήρεμη δύναμη
<salih-emin> ΖΕΝ
<salih-emin> if it ain't broke, don't fix it
<Anoniem4l> axaxaxaxax
<ndrosis> :)
<ndrosis> τον εντόπισα τον λωποδύτη του BLUE SCREEN
<salih-emin> ποίος ήταν ?
<ndrosis> HD bad sectors
<salih-emin> έλα ρε
<salih-emin> πωωωω
<ndrosis> πέφτει εντολή chkdsk /f /r και όσο τον βγάλει ακόμα
<salih-emin> άυριο θα τελειώσει
<salih-emin> και αν
<salih-emin> πες του για αλλαγή
<salih-emin> μην πεδεύεσαι
<ndrosis> του το είπα
<ndrosis> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eulSdeHxmLw
<Anoniem4l> megalos xamos apo xthes arga to vrady... exoume ena private group tis sxolhs sto facebook kai arxise mia maxh metaksi 2 kathigiton mesa sto group kai ginete xamos.. ena post sigkekrimeno ta leei ola kai apeuthinite sto enan aptous 2 kathigites.. : http://i.imgur.com/V6uvvBy.png
<Anoniem4l> to post ta leei ola gia tin katastasi tis sxolhs mou.
<Anoniem4l> (off-topic profanos)
<kerato> lol tou ta esoure kala
<Anoniem4l> sou lew ginete megalos xamos
<Anoniem4l> o enas aptous duo kathigites (oxi o pogaridis) mas ipostirizei olous
<Anoniem4l> episis o pogaridis en wra mathimatos mas eixe pei "SKASTE GA@@ TON XRHSTO SAS"
<Anoniem4l> ... mfw >_>
<ndrosis> δεν του φέρατε καμία καρέκλα στο κεφάλι?
<kerato> mmmalista
<kerato> se poia sxolh ayta an epitrepetai
<Anoniem4l> ton exoun deirei atoma ektos sxolhs aposo kserw
<Anoniem4l> alla auth h katastasi sinexistike....
<Anoniem4l> twra mas voithaei kai kathigitis mpas kai kataferoume kai ton dioksoume.. to pio trelo stin olh fash einai oti einai autos pou dimiourgise to sigkekrimeno tmima stin ellada (biomixaniki pliroforiki)
<Anoniem4l> episis einai to tmhma biomixanikis pliroforikis sto TEI tis kavalas
<ndrosis> έπρεπε να τον είχα στο σχολείο που πήγαινα
<kerato> ah tei kabalas
<Anoniem4l> edometaksi oi pio polloi einai fovismenoi dioti an milisoun kseroun pws den tha paroun pote ptixio
<kerato> giafto mou fainotan gnwsth h fash
<kerato> mou lege mia kopela apo ekei oti eixe kapoion prof. pou zhtage 2k eyros gia na tous perasei
<kerato> alliws tous ekove esaei
<Anoniem4l> yeap
<kerato> kai eixe faei kai ksylo klp
<Anoniem4l> isxiei kai auto
<kerato> profanws prokeitai gia ton idio e
<Anoniem4l> mallon nai
<Anoniem4l> alla uparxoun kai alloi pou pernoun fragka
<ndrosis> πολύ λαμογιο ο τύπος
<Anoniem4l> nai.... distixos.
<Anoniem4l> uparxei episis mia kathigitria (h opia den einai kakh h otidipote) pou bhke mesa sto mathima "Eisagwgh stis vaseis dedomenon" kai eipe exw na kanw vaseis dedomenon 5 xronia....
<kerato> ayta einai allhlodidaskalia
<Anoniem4l> kai pera apo auto egw pisteuw oti grafw kalutero kwdika C++ apo authn pou theorite ekpedeutikos pliroforikis.
<Anoniem4l> kai den eimai da kanas magos, apla asxoloume.
<ndrosis> καλά αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει
<Anoniem4l> apla pisteuw pws ola sindeode metaksi tous kai fenete pios einai visma ktl
<ndrosis> αυτό έχει να κάνει
<Anoniem4l> distixos h eutixos oti exw mathei to'xw mathei monos mou, kai to makavrio stin olh ipothesi einai oti aurio methaurio egw thelw na vgw sti douleia
<Anoniem4l> gurnaw kai koitaw tous simfitites mou kai kserw pws den exoun elpida sti zougkla pou vriskete ekei eksw (oxi pws egw exw megalh elpida...)
<Anoniem4l> tespa, arketa sas kourasa pisteuw me tin olh katastash kai to off-topic :p
<ndrosis> Anoniem4l, όλα στην ώρα τους μην αγχώνεσαι από τώρα
<Anoniem4l> nai exeis dikio, dokimasa na xwthw sto freelancing kai eida kati indous, kinezous, vietnamezous kai psilofrikara :P
<ndrosis> ε και
<ndrosis> χώσου και μην μασάς
<Anoniem4l> dokimasa alla distixos xwris feedbacks den ginete douleia
<salih-emin> έχω φιλαράκι άνεργο 2 χρόνια
<Anoniem4l> skeftika na kanw fake-feedback ston eafto mou me kapio tropo alla meta sixathika na mpw sto kopo
<salih-emin> χώθηκε στο elance
<salih-emin> πριν 7 μήνες
<salih-emin> και τώρα βγάζει 700 ευρώ απο μεταφράσεις και άρθρα που γράφει για 3τους
<Anoniem4l> not bad
<salih-emin> ναι μια χαρά
<ndrosis> δοκίμασε και στο transifex
<salih-emin> μεταφράσεςι για δοκίμια και άρθρα για μηχανικούς
<ndrosis> κάτι άσχετο πέστε κανένα ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό να βάλω είμαι στην μουγγα
<kerato> grooveshark
<kerato> dot com
<ndrosis> ναι αλλά ποιον?
<ndrosis> σαν το jamendo είναι
<ndrosis> ?
<kerato> nai alla exei apola , oxi mono cc
<ndrosis> μόλις μπήκε στα αγαπημένα thnx kerato
<ndrosis> το ubuntu-gr γιατί δεν έχει ράδιο?
<salih-emin> τι ράδιο να έχει ?
<ndrosis> internet
<Anoniem4l> hahaha
<ndrosis> με εκπομπές
<salih-emin> ναι βέβαια
<Anoniem4l> kalh fash tha tan
<salih-emin> φυσικά
<salih-emin> παρατάμε τα πάντα ωρα
<salih-emin> τώρα*
<Anoniem4l> ahahahahha
<salih-emin> πάμε να στήσουμε ραδιόφωνο
<salih-emin> internetικό
<ndrosis> μεσα
<salih-emin> χώνεις 300 ευρώ τώρα ?
<kerato> treme giwrgo tragka
<Anoniem4l> egw boro na voithisw me back-end programming an xreiastei kapws
<salih-emin> Anoniem4l, λεφτά θέλουμε
<Anoniem4l> ahahahhaha
<salih-emin> τα backend υπαρχουν
<Anoniem4l> kai pios den thelei lefta?? :D
<salih-emin> και οι server υπαρχουν
<ndrosis> αν τα είχα πολύ ευχαριστως
<salih-emin> οπότε άκυρο
<salih-emin> :)
<salih-emin> είδατε πόσο απλό είναι ?
<Anoniem4l> xaaxaxax
<salih-emin> να δείτε την βιωσημότητα ενώς project ?
<salih-emin> :)
<salih-emin> αυτό το πείραμα το κάνω πάντα
<salih-emin> και πάντα πετυχένει
<salih-emin> σε 10 δευτερόλεπτα
<salih-emin> την έχουν κάνει όλοι
<salih-emin> :P
<Anoniem4l> ahahahha
<Anoniem4l> isxiei, kalo peirama
<salih-emin> Anoniem4l, έτσι είναι
<salih-emin> όλοι υπόσχονται / θέλουν να δώσουν εθελοντικά τον χρόνο του μόλις τους πεις για λεφτα
<salih-emin> μόλις πεις οτι χρειάζονται τόσα
<salih-emin> τσουπ... πετάγετε ο ένας  εεε θα φέρω τραπεζια καρέκλες, ντιβάνια
<Anoniem4l> xaxaaxaxaxax
<salih-emin> ο αλλος, εεε.. θα φέρω εκτυπωτές, καφέ φραπε
<Anoniem4l> kapia mera an vgalw leuta prwta o theos tha mporesw na skorpaw leuta se projects
<salih-emin> ο άλλος... εγώ μπορώ να κάνω sysadmin
<salih-emin> στο διαταύτα. Τα πράγματα είναι απλα
<salih-emin> έχεις ένα project στο μυαλό
<salih-emin> και θες να το υλοποιήσεις
<ndrosis> salih-emin, δες εδώ λίγο και πες μου http://myradiostream.com/
<Anoniem4l> http://i.imgur.com/Xy3kQrK.png
<Anoniem4l> malakia na uparxoun ads pisteuw :P
<Anoniem4l> alla to Plus den einai kai kako, 4 euro to mhna
<ndrosis> μπορώ να δώσω για την pro
<salih-emin> ωραία όλα αυτά
<ndrosis> plus
<salih-emin> τα πράγματα γίνονται περίπλοκα πιο μετα
<ndrosis> για πες
<Anoniem4l> pios tha kanei ekpobes? kathe pote? tha einai sinepis?
<Anoniem4l> ^
<salih-emin> exaktly
<salih-emin> (εξακτλι)
<salih-emin> τα 300 ευρα τον μήνα πιος θα τα δίνει σε αυτόν που κάνει την εκπομπή ?
<Anoniem4l> ^
<Anoniem4l> ektos an uparxoun arketoi volunteers
<salih-emin> ... εγω θα φέρω καφέδες
<Anoniem4l> ahahhah
<salih-emin> εεε... εγώ θα φερω μπανανες να τρώει
<salih-emin> εγώ θα του κάνω τον αερα
<salih-emin> μην ξαναανκαληπτουμε τον τροχό
<salih-emin> μου αρέσει το οτι έχετε ενθουσιασμό
<salih-emin> και δεν θέλω να σας απογοητεύω
<salih-emin> απλά επειδή έχω ζήσει τεοια projects πάνω απο 10 φορες
<ndrosis> δεν απογοητεύεις κουβέντα κάνουμε
<salih-emin> δεν καταλήγουν πουθενα αν δεν βγαίνει ψωμί
<talos-mintgr> Μπα. Το χειρότερο είναι όλοι μα όλλοι να συμφωνήσουν να καταθέτουν τον οβολό τους μέχρι τις 5 του μηνός
<kerato> e daks den exei mellon h fash ubuntu-gr internet radio
<kerato> to poly poly an kapoios h kapoioi exoun oreksh
<kerato> mporoun na kanein 1-2 podcasts
<kerato> h mia seira podcasts an yparxei endiaferon
<Anoniem4l> einai arketa duskolo mporo na pw kai odos xriazete psomi opos eipe kai o salih-emin
<Anoniem4l> giati pes oti anevenei to radio gia 2-3 mhnes, meta apo ekeino to simio tha einai kourastiko kai xronovoro
<kerato> my point exactly
<ndrosis> kerato, μπορεί να είναι μια αρχή δοκιμαστικά
<salih-emin> ndrosis, έχουν γίνει όπως είπα
<salih-emin> πάμπολες παρόμοιες προσπάθειες
<salih-emin> γιαυτό είπα οτι είναι dead on arival ότι δεν βγάζει ψωμή
<ndrosis> ααα οκ δεν το έπιασα :-/
<Anoniem4l> padws einai poly kalo na sizitame idees kai projects peri tou thematos, ena bravo apo mena pou to skeftikes kai mono
<ndrosis> το έκαψα με τα 8.1
<salih-emin> αχχαχαχα
<salih-emin> περιμέντε τα 10
<salih-emin> είναι στο σωστό δρόμο
<Anoniem4l> axaaxax
<ndrosis> λίγο που τα είδα καλά μου φάνηκαν
<ndrosis> προσπαθώ να βάλω τον ανιψιό στο τριπακι του linux
<salih-emin> πόσο είναι ?
<ndrosis> 15 στα 16
<salih-emin> δύσκολα
<ndrosis> έχει αρχίσει και ρωτάει περί Linux
<salih-emin> λογικά έχει εκτεθεί ανεπανόρθωτα σε games
<ndrosis> οοοοο ναι
<ndrosis> με το lol
<salih-emin> ε παει
<ndrosis> σκέφτεται για προγραμματισμό μου έλεγε C
<salih-emin> το PC το βλεπει ως παιχνιδομηχανη
<salih-emin> ααα
<salih-emin> αμα ειναι τότε υπαρχει ελπίδα
<salih-emin> αλλά C ?
<salih-emin> έλεος
<ndrosis> του είπα C++
<salih-emin> ας ξεκινήσει με πιο απλες
<salih-emin> python π.χ.
<Anoniem4l> ^
<ndrosis> του είπα από που να κατεβάσει το UBUNTU και να το βάλει LIVE
<salih-emin> η βάλτον να μάθει το Ubuntu SDK
<salih-emin> να αρχήσει να φτιάχνει εκεί εφαρμογές
<ndrosis> καλή ιδέα thnx shalih
<salih-emin> ναι να αρχήσει να φτιάχνει κανα UI να γλυκαθεί
<salih-emin> αν ξεκινήσει με ξερό C++ μέχρι να μάθει UI με κουμπάκια
<salih-emin> θα έχει συχαθεί στο πωτο for loop
<salih-emin> pr;vto*
<salih-emin> πρώτο8
<salih-emin> πρώτο* (είμαι ανάπυρος ... τέλος)
<ndrosis> όταν πάω στο χωριό θα του περάσω το UBUNTU
<salih-emin> οχι
<ndrosis> σε εκαψα με τα 8.1
<salih-emin> να το περάσει μονος του
<salih-emin> παρουσία σου
<ndrosis> ε ναι
<salih-emin> έτσι σα μικρό project
<salih-emin> να αρχήσει να νιώθει σοιγά σιγά τι είναι το χαζοκούτι
<ndrosis> αν δεν το έχει κάνει ήδη
<ndrosis> έχουμε κανένα βοήθημα για Ubuntu SDK
<salih-emin> αγγλικά ξέρει ?
<ndrosis> για να ξεκινήσει σωστά?
<salih-emin> γενικά
<ndrosis> ναι έχει lower
<salih-emin> πρέπει να ξέρει αγγλικά να διαβάζει και να καταλαβαίνει
<ndrosis> ναι
<salih-emin> ε ωραία
<salih-emin> google is your friend πες του
<ndrosis> έτσι κάνω και εγώ αλλά δεν θέλω να απογοητευτεί
<salih-emin> με το ζώρι δεν γίνεται τίποτα
<salih-emin> αν δεν θέλει δεν θα μάθει
<salih-emin> αστον
<salih-emin> πρωτημότερο είναι να εχει μια προσπάθεια και μια θετική εικόνα για το Linux και τον προγραμματισμό
<salih-emin> και να τα παρατήσει
<salih-emin> παρα να σέρνεται για μήνες και τελικά να μην του αρέσει
<NikTh> Καλήσπέρα.
<asotos> χαιρετε χαιρετε
<asotos> ειναι κανεις εδω::;;
<Anoniem4l> kalhsperes
<Anoniem4l> ela asotos egw
<asotos> θα μπορουσα να σε ρωτησω αν ξερεις καποιο προγραματακι να επαναφερω στα συγκαλα της μια sd που την ξεχαρβαλωσα;;
<Anoniem4l> asotos: gia rikse mia matia edw: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki
<asotos> ναι ξερεις μ αυτο το προγραμμα την χαλασα .....γιατι....
<NikTh> asotos: Πως ακριβώς την ξεχαρβάλωσες ;
<NikTh> Επίσης, τι πρόβλημα σου παρουσιάζει;
<Anoniem4l> dhladh pws tin xalases me to programma? mhpws ekanes kapio reformat to filetype to opio den anagnwrizete apo ton upologisth sou? (lew mhpws)
<asotos> σε καποιο σημειο πατωντας τα βελακια αριστερα δεξια αλαξα χωρις να το καταλαβω μαλον τα παρτισιον και τωρα δεν γερω να τα επαναφερω
<asotos> ξερω*
<Anoniem4l> dhladh den exei partition?
<NikTh> asotos: Και τι ακριβώς θέλεις να κάνεις τώρα; Να σώσεις τυχών αρχεία που έχεις μέσα ή απλά να την κάνεις να λειτουργήσει ξανά(χωρίς να σε ενδιαφέρουν τα αρχεία);
<Anoniem4l> ^
<asotos> αλαξα τη δομη της καρτας και θα ηθελα να την κανω να δουλεψει ξανα κατα προτιμηση χωρις να χασω τα αρχεια αλλα αν δεν....
<asotos> οταν την κανω μαουντ στο ουμπουντου τη βλεπει αρχικα και μετα εξαφανιζεται
<Anoniem4l> ksereis ti file format exei? (tou tupou NTFS, FAT12, FAT16, FAT32, exFAT, ext2, ext3, ext4, btrfs, BeFS, CramFS, HFS, JFS, Linux Raid, Linux Swap, LVM, LVM2, NSS, ReiserFS, UFS, XFS)
<asotos> fat32
<Anoniem4l> prin to fat32 thimase ti format eixe?
<asotos> to idio
<Anoniem4l> kai tin sindeeis, meta tin kaneis mount kai eksafanizete?
<asotos> αν γνωριζεις το προγραμμα αυτο καλα εχω την εσθηση οτι μπορει να επανελθει .....
<asotos> αλλα σε καποιο σημειο δεν το κατεχω και ....
<Anoniem4l> koita, einai poly periergo auto pou sumvainei dioti den mporeis na to kaneis mount
<Anoniem4l> NikTh: kamia skepsi?
<asotos> μου λεει οτι ο α τομεας πρεπει να εχει τοσο....χωρο ο β τοσο.... και εγω πειραζοντας τα βελακια αρ δεξ του αλαξα ....
<asotos> τα διαμερισματα
<NikTh> Anoniem4l: Εισαγωγή της κάρτας στον υπολογιστή και να δούμε μετά τα αποτελέσματα της $ dmesg | tail -n 40
<NikTh> Υπάρχει και η περίπτωση (αφού δεν μας ενδιαφέρουν τα αρχεία πλέον), να στρώσει με $ dd
<asotos> θα μπορουσα να σας δειξω τι μου βγαζει αν δεν σας κουραζω;;;;;
<Anoniem4l> asotos: nai, ama to output einai poly megalo xrisimopiise http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org
<NikTh> Το output θα είναι 40 γραμμές (γι' αυτό χρησιμοποιούμε την tail -n 40)
<NikTh> Αλλά το pastebin επιβάλλεται :-)
<Anoniem4l> nai, apla genika gia auti ti diadikasia ekana auti ti dieukrinisi
<Anoniem4l> ^^
<asotos> συγχωρεστε με δεν ειμαι πολυ εξοικειωμενος με την ορολογια σας αλλα μου βγαζει αυτο....
<asotos> Disk /dev/sde - 31 GB / 29 GiB - CHS 30436 64 32
<asotos> Current partition structure:
<asotos>      Partition                  Start        End    Size in sectors
<asotos> Warning: number of heads/cylinder mismatches 255 (FAT) != 64 (HD)
<asotos> Warning: number of sectors per track mismatches 63 (FAT) != 32 (HD)
<asotos>  1 P FAT32 LBA                4   0  1 30436  31 32   62325760 [NO NAME]
<asotos> Warning: Bad ending sector (CHS and LBA don't match)
<asotos> No partition is bootable
<asotos> και αυτες τις επιλογες απο κατω..
<asotos> *=Primary bootable  P=Primary  L=Logical  E=Extended  D=Deleted
<asotos> <asotos> Disk /dev/sde - 31 GB / 29 GiB - CHS 30436 64 32
<asotos> γινεται τπτ ;;;;;;
<Anoniem4l> Warning: Bad ending sector (CHS and LBA don't match)
<Anoniem4l> mallon auto einai to problhma
<Anoniem4l> alla to SD diavazete: 1 P FAT32 LBA                4   0  1 30436  31 32   62325760 [NO NAME]
<asotos> Nikth καμια ιδεα τι πρεπει να κανω;;;
<asotos> και τι προτεινεις Anoniem;;;
<Anoniem4l> ta arxeia sou den nomizw na ta katafereis na ta pareis pisw giati tha einai mia duskoli ergasia, opote proteinw na kaneis format to USB: $ sudo mkdosfs -n 'Onoma_USB_pou_thes' -F 32 -I /dev/sde
<NikTh> Anoniem4l: Έχω την εντύπωση ότι θα είναι καλύτερα να φτιάξει σύστημα αρχείων σε ένα διαμέρισμα και όχι κατευθείαν στο /dev/sde (π.χ καλύτερα στο /dev/sde1)
<Anoniem4l> sure
<Anoniem4l> asotos edw?
<NikTh> sure δεν είναι και σε Linux δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Αν όμως θέλει να χρησιμοποιήσει την συσκευή και σε άλλο σύστημα, τότε δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα αντιδράσει σωστά (χωρίς partition δηλαδή).
<asotos> edw
<Anoniem4l> asotos: gia dwse ena $ df
<asotos> ειδες αυτο που σου εδωσα πιο πανω;;
<Anoniem4l> nai
<asotos> και s df βοηθησε με
<Anoniem4l> ti enoeis?
<asotos> τι ειναι το σ δφ;;;
<Anoniem4l> vlepeis ti uparxei sindemeno sto PC sou, gia paradeigma: http://i.imgur.com/kfGPioV.png
<asotos> Filesystem     1K-blocks     Used Available Use% Mounted on
<asotos> /dev/sda6      168807488 39841012 120368460  25% /
<asotos> none                   4        0         4   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<asotos> udev             3000668        4   3000664   1% /dev
<asotos> tmpfs             602288     1196    601092   1% /run
<asotos> none                5120        0      5120   0% /run/lock
<asotos> none             3011428      156   3011272   1% /run/shm
<asotos> none              102400       32    102368   1% /run/user
<Anoniem4l> egw proteinw na kaneis oti eipa parapanw, dhladh: $ sudo mkdosfs -n 'Onoma_USB_pou_thes' -F 32 -I /dev/sde
<Anoniem4l> xwris partitions ktl, den nomizw na uparksei problhma
<asotos> thnks gia thn boh8eia
<asotos> eyxaristw
<ndrosis> RAM 86% yeaaaa
<ndrosis> άλλα 14 μείνανε που θα πάει θα την γεμίσω
<Anoniem4l> hahah
<ndrosis> chrome τρέχει flash και μου έχει φάει 1,5Gb RAM....
<Anoniem4l> :D
<Anoniem4l> enas aptous logous pou den exw flash :p
<ndrosis> παιζω μια μ@@@κια και ειναι σε flash
<ndrosis> κατά τα άλλα δουλεύω
<ndrosis> τρομάρα μου
<Anoniem4l> egw exw pathei zhmia edw pera, den boro na bootarw USB sto desktop to opio USB bootarei mia xara sto laptop
<ndrosis> εχει UEFI?
<Anoniem4l> no den nomizw
<Anoniem4l> exei USB 2.0 controller omos...
<ndrosis> ε και
<ndrosis> δοκίμασες με F12?
<Anoniem4l> exei ta ekshs options sto F12: USB-FDD, USB-ZIP, USB-CDROM, USB-HDD
<Anoniem4l> ta exw dokimasei ola.....
<Anoniem4l> welcome back NikTh, an mporeis tin gnwmh sou: http://i.imgur.com/1lmpa0o.png
<ndrosis> βάλε το USB με σβηστό το PC και άναψε το και διάλεξε το USB-HDD
<Anoniem4l> to USB diavazete padws sto boot-up, fenete
<Anoniem4l> poso pithano einai to motherboard na exei problhma me FAT32?
<Anoniem4l> apoti kserw einai apithano
<NikTh> Anoniem4l: Δες αν έχει κάπου στις ρυθμίσεις του BIOS "USB Legacy support" (ή κάτι τέτοιο) και αν ναι, ενεργοποιησέ το.
<ndrosis> δοκίμασε και καμιά άλλη USB θήρα
<Anoniem4l> NikTh: einai energopiimeno
<NikTh> Πως έφτιαξες το USB και τι περιέχει μέσα;
<Anoniem4l> Kubuntu, to USB to xw dokimasei na to bootarw sto laptop kai douleuei mia xara
<Anoniem4l> exw dokimase 4/6 thires
<Anoniem4l> gia na dokimasw kai tis alles
<Anoniem4l> dokimasei*
<NikTh> Με τι πρόγραμμα το έγραψες;
<NikTh> Και πάντα δοκίμαζε στις πίσω θύρες.
<Anoniem4l> UNetbootin
<NikTh> Οκ, αν δεν καταφέρεις τίποτα, δοκίμασε μια dd το Kubutu στο USB.
<NikTh> # dd if=~/Downloads/kubuntu-xxx-xx-xx.iso of=/dev/sd?
<Anoniem4l> USB Storage Device : A-DATA .... ktl prin vgalei ta PCI Devices Listing ...
<NikTh> Αντικαθιστάς το ? με το γράμμα του USB και βασικά το ? είναι μαλ@κια που το γράφω ως παράδειγμα, γιατί μπορεί να μεταφραστεί από το bash ως wildcard και να γίνει χαμός :P
<NikTh> Anoniem4l: ΟΚ. Αυτή είναι η μάρκα του USB (A-DATA), νομίζω.
<Anoniem4l> eimai 95% sigouros oti fteei to FAT32
<Anoniem4l> giati thimame ta windows xriastike na ta kanw me NTFS USB
<NikTh> Anoniem4l: γι' αυτό σου είπα, dd ;-)
<Anoniem4l> edometaksi den vgazei logiki auto.
<Anoniem4l> episis to .iso to exw sto desktop box pou ekana delete ta partition kai psilo-espase to GRUB (den kserei pio partition na kanei boot)
<Anoniem4l> opote mallon tha prepei na katevasw to .iso kai na to kanw NTFS to usb
<Anoniem4l> gia na doume
<NikTh> Οκ. Η dd είναι πάντα η καλύτερη λύση σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις πάντως. Γράφεις κατευθείαν τα περιεχόμενα του iso στο stick και αφήνεις το iso να αναλάβει τα υπόλοιπα. Τα 99% iso images των Linux διανομών, είναι bootable by default.
<Anoniem4l> # dd if=~/Downloads/kubuntu-xxx-xx-xx.iso of=/dev/sdxx
<Anoniem4l> etsi?
<NikTh> όχι στο partition , αλλά κατευθείαν στο δίσκο (USB)
<NikTh> αντί sdxx , sdX
<Anoniem4l> # dd if=~/Downloads/kubuntu-xxx-xx-xx.iso of=/dev/usb0
<Anoniem4l> diladi?
<NikTh> Δώσε # fdisk -l  με το στικάκι συνδεδεμένο (είναι το ίδο που είπες πριν να κάνει ο άλλος με τη δημιουργία filesystem)
<NikTh> # dd if=~/Downloads/kubuntu-xxx-xxx.iso of=/dev/sdX
<Anoniem4l>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Anoniem4l> s
<NikTh> Με την fdisk θα δεις τι device node έχει το στικάκι για να σιγουρευτείς. Αν το έχεις ήδη προσαρτήσει, δώσε και μια $ mount , για επιβεβαίωση.
<Anoniem4l> /dev/sdb1   *          63     7897087     3948512+   b  W95 FAT32
<NikTh> Ok.
<Anoniem4l> # dd if=~/Downloads/kubuntu-xxx-xx-xx.iso of=/dev/sdb1
<Anoniem4l> swsta?
<NikTh> Τότε είναι sdb (όχι sdb1)
<Anoniem4l> a ok
<NikTh> # dd if=~/Downloads/kubuntu-xxx-xxx.iso of=/dev/sdb
<NikTh> Το γράφεις κατευθείαν από το πρώτο-πρώτο block, επάνω στο MBR του USB.
<Anoniem4l> brb alazw router
<NikTh> Οκ
<Anoniem4l> back
<Anoniem4l> wraia, katevazw to iso twra
<Anoniem4l> katse na kanw kai format to USB se NTFS
<NikTh> Anoniem4l: Γιατί να το κάνεις σε NTFS;
<Anoniem4l> giati pio palia eixa to idio problhma me ti motherboard sto desktop kai me NTFS doulepse
<NikTh> Anoniem4l: Εννοώ, αν χρησιμοποιήσεις την dd τελικά, δεν χρειάζεται ΚΑΝΕΝΑ σύστημα αρχείων.
<Anoniem4l> to kserw oti den vgazei logiki, alla.... =/
<salih-emin> χααχχαχα
<salih-emin> με το dd δεν θα μείνει NTFS
<salih-emin> οπότε ?
<Anoniem4l> np, arkh na doulepsei
<Anoniem4l> opote perimenw na katevei to iso :p
<NikTh> Τίποτα δεν θα μείνει. Γράφει block-block τα περιεχόμενα του iso, ας το πούμε σε πολύ low level (κάτω από το σύστημα αρχείων), οπότε και "καταστρέφει" όλα τα απο πάνω(layers).
<ndrosis> μωρέ βάλτε 8.1 να βρείτε την υγειά σας
<NikTh> ndrosis: 10 καλύτερα. Win insider program for win ;-)
<ndrosis> ναι ακόμα καλύτερα
<NikTh> Anoniem4l: Το USB μετά θα είναι "άχρηστο" για αποθήκευση. Αφού κάνεις τη δουλειά σου (π.χ εγκατάσταση), πρέπει να το επαναφέρεις (ανάνηψη κι έτσι).
<Anoniem4l> np, makari na doulepsei
<Anoniem4l> padws ta win7 pou exei to desktop ta evala me NTFS USB
<ndrosis> διαφορετικά DVD
<NikTh> Anoniem4l: Μέχρι να κατέβει το iso, δες λίγο εδώ: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_51IYTfyBeg&t=87
<NikTh> Μόνο αυτό το κομμάτι, που αφορά την dd.
<NikTh> Υπάρχει και η διαδικασία επαναφοράς.
<ndrosis> αυτά είναι
<ndrosis> NikTh, πες κανένα για multiboot
<NikTh> ndrosis: Κάτι τέτοιο εννοείς; http://liveusb.info/dotclear/
<NikTh> Ένας γνωστός, με το συγκεκριμένο είχε φτάσει μέχρι 10 νομίζω. 10 Live διανομές σε ένα stick (δεν χώραγε και παραπάνω).
<NikTh> ή εννοείς dual-boot, triple-boot ..κλπ, κανονικά, εγκατάσταση σε δίσκο.
<ndrosis> οχι το 1
<ndrosis> από που το κατεβάζω δεν καταλαβαίνω γρη
<NikTh> http://liveusb.info/dotclear/index.php?pages/install
<NikTh> ndrosis: επίσης , http://sourceforge.net/projects/multisystem/
<Anoniem4l> NikTh: poly kalo videaki bravo
<Anoniem4l> episis sto dd to count=10000, 10000 = 10KB?
<NikTh> Anoniem4l: Είναι κατανοητό από το βίντεο πως θα γίνει η επαναφορά;
<Anoniem4l> nai apolyta
<Anoniem4l> omos,
<Anoniem4l> $ sudo mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdb1
<Anoniem4l> Cluster size has been automatically set to 4096 bytes.
<Anoniem4l> Initializing device with zeroes: 100% - Done.
<NikTh> Οκ. Ναι, η παράμετρος count, μαζί με την bs (blocks) , μετράει.
<Anoniem4l> >Initializing device with zeroes
<Anoniem4l> to idio prgama den kanei?
<Anoniem4l> pragma*
<NikTh> Εσύ μιλάς για filesystem format τώρα. Με την dd δεν γεμίζεις (στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση) zeroes. Γράφεις τα περιεχόμενα του iso απευθείας στα blocks του USB.
<Anoniem4l> anaferoma stin epanafora, afou exoun teliwsei ola
<Anoniem4l> (stin epanafora tou USB san xwro apothikefsis)
<Anoniem4l> anaferome*
<NikTh> Α, δεν ξέρω αν κάνει αυτή τη δουλειά αυτόματα η mkfs.ntfs. Δοκίμασε το και πες μας :-)
<Anoniem4l> will do
<Anoniem4l> apla epeidi leei "Cluster size has been automatically set to 4096 bytes.", mallon enow to block-size h alliws to bs= parameter sto dd
<NikTh> Πόσα filesystems ntfs (microsoft) έχω δημιουργήσει από Linux σε κάποια συσκευή; χμμμμ. 1, το πολύ 2 :P
<Anoniem4l> enoei*
<Anoniem4l> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78LMDe-78q4 :D
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<Anoniem4l> kalispera
<salih-emin> καλησπέρα
<Anoniem4l> http://thehackernews.com/2015/03/beware-torrent-silently-installing.html
<pc_magas> Klasika egka8istas ena pragma kai vazei 1.000.000 Crapware
<pc_magas> Pou den ta zitas H les Ok Xwris na vazoun kati emfanes!!!
<pc_magas> Oti eglka8istas Crapware!!!.
<pc_magas> NikTh, Nikolaki mhn paizeis me ta kanalia!!!!
<pc_magas> :p
<pc_magas> Kalispera
<NikTh> pc_magas: ποια κανάλια ρε συ; σε 1-2 είμαι μόνο :P
<NikTh> Καλησπέρα.
<pc_magas> NikTh, tis TV
<pc_magas> olo to thlekonrol kai tsaka tsouka tsaka tsouka.
<pc_magas> Den mas afises na doume tpt
<NikTh> χαχαχα, έχεις hackαρει την TV μου ; :P
<pc_magas> Kserw ti vlepeis ka8e vrady otan den exei Mpala....
<pc_magas> Game of Thrones!!!
<Anoniem4l> welcome back NikTh
<NikTh> Δεν έχει ξεκινήσει ακόμη ο 4ος κύκλος. Σωστά; ή μήπως ξεκίνησε και μου ξέφυγε;
<NikTh> Anoniem4l: :-)
<Anoniem4l> ena update sto situation: den doulepse to no-filetype style
<Anoniem4l> doulepse mia xara sto laptop alla oxi sto desktop kai dokimasa oles tis thires
<NikTh> Ούτε με dd δεν δούλεψε;
<pc_magas> Paides peinasa paw na faw
<Anoniem4l> oute auto
<Anoniem4l> twra fevgo ALL-IN na dokimasw me NTFS
<Anoniem4l> ama de doulepsei kai auto kaika
<NikTh> Οκ.
<NikTh> Προσπάθησε να απενεργοποιήσεις όλες τις άλλες επιλογές εκκίνησης (από το BIOS) και να αφήσεις μόνο το USB.
<NikTh> Anoniem4l: Τι μητρική έχεις;
<Anoniem4l> Intel G965GM-S2 F8F me Intel G965 BIOS
<Anoniem4l> (7 xronon+ mitriki)
<Anoniem4l> alla efoson exei ksanadoulepsei me USB, kai thimame eixa to idio problhma, logika tha doulepsei me NTFS
<salih-emin> έχσα επισόδια
<salih-emin> δεν σου βλέπει το USB >?
<salih-emin> ?
<salih-emin> για να μπουτάρεις ?
<Anoniem4l> nai
<Anoniem4l> mou vlepei to USB
<Anoniem4l> alla den to bootarei
<salih-emin> είναι 2 GB το USB ?
<salih-emin> η παραπάνω
<salih-emin> >
<salih-emin> ?
<pc_magas> Kalispera
<xeirwn> kalispera paides ...
<pc_magas> xeirwn, sou eipa min pas sto Cofee Shop kai mastourwneis
<Anoniem4l> salih-emin: 4 GB
<pc_magas> Aman olo mes tin mastoura eisai :p
<xeirwn> geia sou maga :)
<pc_magas> xeirwn, kalisperes
<xeirwn> ti nea?
<pc_magas> Kala
<pc_magas> ta idia
<xeirwn> ti suzitisi exei apopse ?...ti 8ema ?
<pc_magas> Asxeto to MangaR to evga;le kai gia 14.04
<pc_magas> ?
<pc_magas> O Kon14?
<pc_magas> 4h den eixe vgei h Efarmogi?
<pc_magas> Ston Diagonismo?
<pc_magas> Prwti eixe vgei an 8imamai kala to Orthcal
<salih-emin> Anoniem4l,
<salih-emin> ξέχνα το
<NikTh> xeirwn: Μόλις τελείωσα την εγκατάσταση του elementary. Καλό φαίνεται, ωστότο είναι κάπως αργό νομίζω.
<salih-emin> έχεις παλιό BIOS
<salih-emin> βρές ένα USB έως 2GB
<xeirwn> poio ebales Nikth ?
<NikTh> Σε σχεση με άλλα λειτουργικά που έχω
<NikTh> Το τελευταίο διαθέσιμο iso. (unstable/freya)
<xeirwn> se virtual to etrekses ?
<NikTh> Ναι, σε virtual τρέχω και τα υπόλοιπα όμως που πάνε κάπως καλύτερα.
<pc_magas> Btw mias kai akousa stikaki deite kai auto https://pcmagas.wordpress.com/2015/01/09/multiboot-usb-stick-%CE%BC%CE%B5-%CF%80%CE%BF%CE%BB%CE%BB%CE%AD%CF%82-%CE%B4%CE%B9%CE%B1%CE%BD%CE%BF%CE%BC%CE%AD%CF%82-linux/
<salih-emin> ρε pc_magas
<salih-emin> άλαξε theme ρε
<salih-emin> παθένω εγκεφαλικό
<salih-emin> προσπαθόντας να διαβάσω
<salih-emin> έλεος
<NikTh> pc_magas: Κάνε ένα edit στο ποστ στο wordpress και εκεί θα δεις το create short url ή κάτι τέτοιο.
<NikTh> Αυτό το URL που έδωσες, επειδή είναι στα ελληνικά προφανώς ο τίτλος, φαίνεται κάπως άσχημο.
<salih-emin> και το μισεί η Google
<salih-emin> υπόψην
<xeirwn> ok....se virtual to eixa ki egw sthn arxh , kai eixa thn idia ais8isi, omws otan tou ekana kanonikh egkatastash, exei ais8ith diafora sthn taxutita...tapinh mou gnwmh panta
<NikTh> Τι κάρτα γραφικών έχεις xeirwn
<xeirwn> Nvidia
<NikTh> Εγκατέστησες κλειστούς οδηγούς;
<xeirwn> oxi , tpt apo ola auta
<xeirwn> to freya to 64bito fusika
<NikTh> Ναι 64bit και του έχω δώσει και 4GB μνήμη.
<xeirwn> arketa kala gia virtual
<salih-emin> preload + zram
<NikTh> Τεσπα, ίσως να φταίνε και τα vmware-tools, ας πούμε. Πάντως, Ubuntu, Mint, Kubuntu, Windows7 , παίζουν καλύτερα. :-)
<salih-emin> αυτά ειναι τα μιστικά του elementary
<NikTh> salih-emin: Με 4GB μνήμη θέλει και zram;
<salih-emin> βάλτε τα και σε οποια διανομή θέλετε και θα έχετε την ίδια αίσθηση ταχύτητας
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2522-2: ICU regression <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2522-2/>
<salih-emin> όχι δεν θέλει
<salih-emin> απλά λέω
<salih-emin> αν έχεις 2GB
<salih-emin> κάνει μια διαφορα
<Anoniem4l> http://www.nationalcrimeagency.gov.uk/news/news-listings/560-57-arrested-in-nationwide-cyber-crime-strike-week
<NikTh> Βρε είναι αργό , δηλαδή φαίνεται και στο μάτι. Πατάς κάτι να ανοίξει και ξέρεις, αργή κίνηση το εφέ. Ούτε στο Unity δεν τα κάνει αυτά :P
<salih-emin> αν έχεις πάνω απο 4GB τότε βάζεις preload και γράφεις τα παρακάτω στο fstab
<salih-emin> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs defaults,noatime,nosuid,nodev,noexec,mode=1777, 0 0
<salih-emin> tmpfs /var/cache tmpfs defaults,noatime,nosuid,nodev,noexec, 0 0
<salih-emin> tmpfs /var/run tmpfs defaults,rw,nosuid,mode=0755 0 0
<NikTh> Βρε δε μας γα...ς με το tmpfs ;
<salih-emin> tmpfs /var/lock tmpfs defaults,rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777 0 0
<salih-emin> xaaxaxaxa
<NikTh> Όλα στη μνήμη ;
<kerato> lol
<salih-emin> ένα reboot και είσαι άρχοντας
<salih-emin> ΌΛΑΑΑΑΑΑ !!!
<Anoniem4l> xaaaxaxxa
<salih-emin> ΌΛΑΑΑΑ στη RAM !!!!
<NikTh> Ένα reboot και μετά από 1 ώρα χρήσης δεν θα έχεις μνήμη :P :P
<salih-emin> nope
<pc_magas> Deite to sas aresei to 8ema?
<kerato> osx twn ftwnwn to elementary
<Anoniem4l> pc_magas: to blog post sou ennoeis?
<kerato> twn ftwxwn even
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, nai
<salih-emin> όχι
<NikTh> kerato: Έτσι κατάντησε νομίζω. :P
<Anoniem4l> pc_magas: kalo an kai den to dokimasa, apla thelei ligo douleia to web-design
<Anoniem4l> tou blog, ennow
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, etoimo evala
<Anoniem4l> etsi tou lupei mia aplotita, elegance
<salih-emin> κάτσε ρε άνθρωπε να σε βρώ ενα theme να μπορει ο αναγνώστης να μην κουράζεται
<NikTh> Anoniem4l: Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις web design στο συγκεκριμένο. Μόνον αν πληρώσεις.
<kerato> ayto to color scheme pc_magas to eixe ena synoikiako fastfoodadiko
<Anoniem4l> NikTh: ennousa to look, etsi opos deixnei :)
<kerato> exei kleisei fysika
<Anoniem4l> pc_magas: twra fenete kalutero :D
<salih-emin> https://motifdemo.wordpress.com/
<salih-emin> αυτό
<NikTh> Τώρα είναι καλύτερο pc_magas
<salih-emin> μοντέρνο
<salih-emin> και σύγχρονο με βάση τα νεα trends
<NikTh> Ρε σεις, καμια διαφορά στην γραμματοσειρά βλέπετε εδώ; http://nicktux.com
<NikTh> Τελευταίο άρθρο , με προ-τελευταίο.
<NikTh> Δεν είναι ανάγκη να μπείτε μέσα, στην αρχική φαίνεται (αν φαίνεται).
<salih-emin> ναι
<salih-emin> μπουρδέλοοοο !!
<salih-emin> τι έγινε ρε
<NikTh> Ποια είναι καλύτερη;;
<salih-emin> γιατί στο έκανε έτσι ?
<NikTh> Τι έτσι;
<NikTh> Πως ακριβώς το βλέπεις εσύ salih ;
<salih-emin> όπα τώρα πρόσξα
<salih-emin> στο πρώτο έχεις Ubuntu ?
<salih-emin> στα άλλα Arial ?
<NikTh> Χαχα, είσαι γατόνι στα fonts τελικά :P
<NikTh> Δεν ξέρω τι σκατά έχει, αν είναι Arial ή όχι, αυτή έχει το θέμα(ΤΗΕΜΕ) από default.
<xeirwn> mono sta fonts ?  :-P
<NikTh> Την άλλη την έκανα "force" εγώ με css
<NikTh> με τον text editor.
<NikTh> Ποια φαίνεται πιο μπουρδέλο ; η Ubuntu ή η άλλη;
<salih-emin> η άλλη
<salih-emin> είναι πιο σκληρή
<NikTh> Τον text editor που διαθέτει το wordpress.com εννοώ. Έχει δυο, visual και text.
<salih-emin> δεν κάνει για web
<salih-emin> στα ελληνικά
<NikTh> Κι εμένα μου φαίνεται καλύτερη η Ubuntu και από κινητό που δοκίμασα. Η άλλη φαίνεται τέρας, ειδικά από mobile.
<NikTh> Και πιο στογγυλεμένη φαίνεται, από την άλλη.
<Anoniem4l> mias pou piasate to blogs, egw auto edw exw alla den asxoloume katholou: http://blog.hermit.ninja/
<Anoniem4l> to node.js einai ligo broken giati evala to XMPP javascript client
<salih-emin> Anoniem4l,
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, to .ninja domain einai akrivo e?
<salih-emin> δεν μας νοιάζει
<Anoniem4l> pc_magas: 20$
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, kalytera .eu
<Anoniem4l> kek salih-emin
<salih-emin> αχχααχαχχα
<pc_magas> me 5€
<NikTh> Μια χαρά Anoniem4l :)
<salih-emin> pc_magas, απο που βγήκε το όνομα ?
<pc_magas> .ninja?
<salih-emin> όχι ρε
<salih-emin> το pc_magas απο που βγήξε
<pc_magas> pc_magas
<salih-emin> ?
<salih-emin> ναι
<pc_magas> apo to pc_magazine
<salih-emin> aaaa
<pc_magas> arxika eixa pc_wizard
<NikTh> Ιδιοκτήτης;
<pc_magas> apo ena omonymo programma
<salih-emin> καιρός να αλλάξεις
<NikTh> pc_magaz θα ήταν πιο στοχευμένο , νομίζω :P
<salih-emin> δεν πας μπροστά με τέτοιο nik
<pc_magas> pc_magas auton kseretai sta digoura, auton empisteuestaiu? :p
<NikTh> Να το κάνεις linux_magas :P
<pc_magas> NikTh, mou aresei to pc_magas
<xeirwn> kai to pc-mag einai wraio :P
<pc_magas> vasika dei einai amigws apo ton titlo tou Periodikou alla apo ena ar8ro pou eixa diavasei se auto
<pc_magas> kai elege kapou pc_mages
<pc_magas> kai etsi to ekana pc_magas
<salih-emin> o.O
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, pou pires Node.js Hosting?
<Anoniem4l> pc_magas: den pira, einai to VPS mou, plirono 15$ to mhna
<Anoniem4l> exw kai VPN
<NikTh> ccleaner για Ubuntu; WTF; https://plus.google.com/u/0/117692827692672354132/posts/1uVsSYx669u
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, gia tin DB na min paeri mesw internet
<pc_magas> exeis VPN?
<Anoniem4l> pc_magas: ti enoeis?
<Anoniem4l> nai, sto hermit.ninja
<Anoniem4l> ola monos mou ta ekana, apla to blog einai ghost CMS me theme ghostwriter (edelos tzampe)
<pc_magas> Exw aporia pws mporeis na kaneis replication tin DB?
<pc_magas> Kai ama pesei ena DB server na exeis allon
<Anoniem4l> se pia DB anaferese?
<pc_magas> Mysql kai Postgres?
<pc_magas> Vasika MariaDB
<pc_magas> Vasika mou aresei ta 2 katw stromata tou 3 tier
<pc_magas> Application kai DB
<pc_magas> To panw apla opws eidate me to blog mou den exw toso kali sxesi
<Anoniem4l> pc_magas: $ mysqldump -u [uname] -p[pass] db_name > db_backup.sql
<kerato> 8a mporouses na dialekseis ena pio oudetero color scheme gia arxh
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, oxi
<Anoniem4l> pc_magas: gt oxi?
<kerato> op sxolasame
<pc_magas> Auto einai Backup
<pc_magas> Oxi Maqster Slave master Master replication
<Anoniem4l> meta apo to backup mporeis na kaneis import
<Anoniem4l> a
<pc_magas> Den kserw ti voleuei Master Slave h master master
<pc_magas> Kai ama grapsw ston Slave 8a paei pisw sto master?
<Anoniem4l> den se pianw peri slave kai master axxaaxax
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Replication_%28computing%29
<pc_magas> Einai kati san database Mirroring
<pc_magas> An sou skasei h Mia pas se alli
<pc_magas> kapws etsi
<Anoniem4l> a malista
<Anoniem4l> katalava ti einai
<Anoniem4l> kai thes na exeis up-to-date tin mia vash me tin allhn dhladh?
<Anoniem4l> san backup? etsi?
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, nai
<Anoniem4l> den exw mpei sto kopo pote na psaxtw na kanw kati tetio alla sigoura uparxei software etoimo
<pc_magas> Kserw oti yparxei
<pc_magas> alla pws leitourgei kai an prosferei auto pou 8elw
<pc_magas> H Mysql exei idi mesa kati etoimo
<Anoniem4l> eksartate, mporeis na kaneis rotate ta backups me crontab -e
<Anoniem4l> kai na exeis scriptaki na epikinonei me server sou
<Anoniem4l> kai na ta stelnei
<Anoniem4l> eksartate ti thes na kaneis
<Anoniem4l> mhmm pisteuw tha aksize mono an thes na kaneis kati megalo
<Anoniem4l> tis fashs distributed computing h kati analogo
<Anoniem4l> an to thes gia prosopiki xrisi nomizw to SQLyog exei kati analogo
<pc_magas> Vasika h Aporia mou einai ama pesei o Master server Kai h efarmogi mou mpei ston slave database server. Kai meta Ksanaanevei o Master 8a parei oti exgrafes exei o slave
<pc_magas> ?
<salih-emin> aυτά ειναι πλέον αυτοματοποιημένα
<salih-emin> πρίν 10 χονια αγχονόντουσαν για αυτά
<salih-emin> όταν στήνεις SaaS αυτό δεν σε νοιάζει
<Anoniem4l> pc_magas: efoson to slave feedarei to master kai to master den feedarei to slave, tote oxi
<salih-emin> θα αναλάβει αυτόματα άλλο Νοδε
<Anoniem4l> alla gia na ta leei o salih-emin kati parapanw kserei
<pc_magas> salih-emin, auto pou 8elw na stisw einai to diko mou SaaS infastructure
<salih-emin> ωραία
<salih-emin> τρώρα ρωτάς την σωστή ερώτηση :)
<salih-emin> μισό
<salih-emin> να σου βρώ κάποια link
<pc_magas> KAi na pw tin alh8eia mou aresei auto to agxos apo to giati to ***** modan anoigei opou tou katevei
<pc_magas> modal*
<pc_magas> tou Foundation*
<salih-emin> ξεκινα https://jujucharms.com/ , https://jujucharms.com/docs/
<pc_magas> salih-emin, gia Infastructure 8elw na dw to CFEngine
<pc_magas> DevOps einai kai auto
<salih-emin> ναι το Juju είναι πιο απλό
<salih-emin> για το CFENgine υπαρχει βιβλιο
<pc_magas> Nai molis to eida skeftika SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY
<pc_magas> Alla pws to Vazei se CentOs servers?
<pc_magas> pou (Logo oti einai free of charge Rhel) paizei kata Korws se Servers?
<salih-emin> ποιο να βάλεις σε Centos /
<salih-emin> ?
<salih-emin> το CF?
<salih-emin> η το Juju ?
<pc_magas> To Juju
<pc_magas> Episeis to Juju mporei mesw Git na parei ena Application na kanei 2-3 allages (Javascript Minification) kai na to kanei Deploy?
<salih-emin> ναι
<pc_magas> Einai san to Jeckins?
<pc_magas> (Pou DEN to exw dokimasei)
<salih-emin> ρε τα έχεις κάνει μπουρδέλο στο μυαλό σου
<salih-emin> ενα ενα
<salih-emin> 1) το CentOS δεν είναι dominant σε server. και ειδικα αν θες cloud infrastracture αυτή τη στιγμή το Ubuntu/Debian ειναι dominant
<salih-emin> http://w3techs.com/blog/entry/debian_ubuntu_extend_the_dominance_in_the_linux_web_server_market_at_the_expense_of_red_hat_centos
<salih-emin> 2) To Ubuntu είναι αυτό που πρέπει να μάθεις για να στήνεις *aaS
<salih-emin> όλοι αυτό κάνουν
<pc_magas> Vasika me to pou to eida sto mualo mou epeidi exw 8elw na to xrisimopoihsw sthn douleia pou exoude dedicated me CentOS
<salih-emin> 3) το JuJu κάθετε πανω απο Jekins και Puppet
<salih-emin> και τα ενορχιστρώνει
<salih-emin> ότι θες βάλε απο κάτω
<salih-emin> απο πάνω θα βάλεις juju
<pc_magas> Sorry alla K**wsa
<salih-emin> για να τα ελέγχεις
<salih-emin> πετσέτα
<pc_magas> Ante na teleiwnw me tin M***kia pou kanw stin douleia na aggiksw low lever sto Tier.
<pc_magas> Pote den sympa8isa to Frontend
<salih-emin> εμμμ το frontend ειναι που θέλουν όλοι
<talos-mintgr> Δεν είναι που ποιο απλό, απλά το heroku?
<salih-emin> και όλοι οι low-lev dev τα σκατώνουν στο front end
<pc_magas> salih-emin, kai oloi x***ntai gia to backend
<pc_magas> Kai spou skaei to Injection kai trexeis
<salih-emin> χαχαχααχ
<salih-emin> δεν διαφωνώ ο καθένας στο είδος του
<pc_magas> Sou skaei to Xsss kai lei ma giati pws....
<salih-emin> http://visual.ly/web-designers-vs-web-developers
<pc_magas> Kai ksereis me ta injection poia vlakeis einai oti den to didasoun sta sxoleia
<salih-emin> απλά πρέπει ο καθένας να ξέρει την θέση του
<pc_magas> salih-emin, allo degihner aki allo developer o Desighner 8a aggiksei CSS HTML o Frontend Developer 8a aggiksei kai JS
<salih-emin> χάρηκα... salih-emin
<salih-emin> ευχαριστώ για την εννημέρωση
<Anoniem4l> lol
<pc_magas> Kai pisw sto Injection einai mia function tpt parapanw kai den tin didaskoun
<pc_magas> den einai pyriniki fysiki mia extra function.
<pc_magas> Pou oti pairneis apo $_GET kai $_POST to pernas apo autin
<Anoniem4l> mexri kai to built-in mysqli lib tis PHP exei function gia real_escape_string
<talos-mintgr> Εδω κάνανε αμαν οι PHP του μεσσονυχτίου να μάθουυν το SQL Injecton και εσυ θες και XSS
<pc_magas> Pou stin poio apli morfi opou vlepeis < h > vale &lt; kai &gt; stin apli morfi...
<pc_magas> (H to antistrofo)
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, proswpika stin xeiroteri 8a xrisimopoihsw prepared statements h Codeigniter
<pc_magas> Pleon me Mysqli exw parei diazigio
<pc_magas> Kai ennoeite PDO
<Anoniem4l> egw den kserw na grafw kala PHP, mia-2 fores dokimasa na dw pws einai
<pc_magas> prepei na antikatasta8ei san o Defeult tropos pou epikoinwneis me DB
<pc_magas> Default*
<pc_magas> Pou didaskoun sta Sxoleia/ Pan/mia kai stis Sxoles
<Anoniem4l> wraio fenete to PDO
<pc_magas> Enoiaio API gia opoiadhpote DB
<talos-mintgr> Just use an ORM
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, pleon oti kanw 8a to MEtaferw se ena Framework kai isixazw!!!
<salih-emin> καλό βράδυ guys
<salih-emin> τα λέμε
<pc_magas> salih-emin, kalynyxta
<pc_magas> Pww pantos me to Juju salih-emin me eftiakses einai sthn must to learn list
<salih-emin> :P
<talos-mintgr> puppet or chef?
<pc_magas> Vasika 8elw na dw to CfEngine
<pc_magas> Einai Elafrytero apo ta 2
<pc_magas> exw tin Entypwsi
<Anoniem4l> "The CFEngine project began in 1993"
<Anoniem4l> prepei na to koitakseis, exei polla kila development
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, nai auto mou eksigei pws an kai Papous oti 8a einai Robust Logo twn Kilws Development
<Anoniem4l> xaaxxaax yep
<pc_magas> Xwris na einai kai 100% sigouro
<NikTh> Καλό βράδυ.
<xeirwn> kalo bradu ki apo mena....
<Anoniem4l> gn xeirwn
<pc_magas> ndrosis, kalispera
<ndrosis> καλησπερα
<pc_magas> kilon, kalisperes
<kilon> kalispera pera gia pera
<ndrosis> καλησπερα kilon
<kilon> rixnei karekles
<Anoniem4l> kai edw rixnei poly prama astamatita apto prwi
<kilon> ti kanete ?
<kilon> edo prin mia ora arxise
<Anoniem4l> den kserw gia tous allous alla egw chillarw prin paw krevati :)
<kilon> me too
<kilon> tha paro to macbook air kai tha arakso krevati gia programmatismo
<Anoniem4l> swsto se vriskw
<Anoniem4l> egw pali tha dw kamia tainia/kana epeisodio na zablakotho kai na pesw gia ypno :p
<kilon> ti tainia ?
<kilon> ego molis teliosa na vlepo star trek:deep space 9
<Anoniem4l> dunno, twra vlepw vgike epeisodio The Blacklist
<kilon> xmm den to ksero
<ndrosis> όχι ρε συ kilon το κρεβάτι είναι ιερό
<kilon> Anoniem4l: ah James Spader einai agapimenos, endiaferon
<kilon> ndrosis: nai kai ?
<Anoniem4l> nai paizei kala o atimos
<kilon> skeftomai na katevaso to House of Cards me ton Kevin Spacey
<Anoniem4l> exw akousei kala logia
<Anoniem4l> alla den kserw, de me travaei olo to tripaki =/
<kilon> me too, eimai perisotero to sci fi, all apos na to kaneis Kevin Spacey einai aytos
<kilon> kai moy aresei otan o iroas einai kakos
<kilon> styl Dexter
<Anoniem4l> gotham na fadastw vlepeis, etsi?
<kilon> ti einai toyto
<kilon> genika den exo xrono gia na vlepo
<kilon> a nai to kainoyrgio
<kilon> mpravo ithela na to do ayto kai to arrow
<Anoniem4l> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0d1zpt6k5OI
<Anoniem4l> to arrow den maresei
<Anoniem4l> alla to gotham se 1-2 season apo twra tha einai to kalutero 100%
<kilon> to vazo se watchlist
<kilon> nice
<kilon> well mexri telos aprili exo to deep space 9, alla 52 episodia
<kilon> apo 170
<kilon> kai meta vlepoyme
<kilon> ksekinisa na to vlepo telos dekembri
<Anoniem4l> exei kai poly kalo acting
<kilon> tha toy rikso mia matia
<Anoniem4l> :)
<kilon> otan epanelthei i adsl spiti
<kilon> o ote ekane pali tin patata toy
<kilon> oxi exo mono 50kb/s syndesi, moy tin kopsan kiolas
<eliasps> Γεια σας
<Anoniem4l> damn
<Anoniem4l> hello
<kilon> hell oh
<kilon> i giagia moy sta xania exei 800kb/s ego athina kai exo 50kb/s
<kilon> ellas to megalio soy
<Anoniem4l> axaxaxaxa tragiko
<kilon> se parakalo ta toyrika theloyn polla mbs
<kilon> *toyrkika
<Anoniem4l> indeed
<Anoniem4l> einai 720p
<Anoniem4l> 1080p*
<kilon> an valeis kai ta moystakia 2080p
<kilon> back
<kilon> mpika sto ubuntu kai oloi miloysan agglika
<kilon> to thimithika oti ksexasa na valo to -gr sto telos :D
<Anoniem4l> axaxaxax
<kilon> exete paei se jamia apo tis sygkentroseis toy ubuntu-gr ?
<Anoniem4l> nope
<kilon> me ti asxolise Anoniem4l ?
<Anoniem4l> programatizmo (nomizw)
<Anoniem4l> spoudazw :P
<kilon> a perastika
<Anoniem4l> ty
<kilon> aaa  foititiki zoi , ti moy thimises tora
<kilon> omorfes anamniseis
<Anoniem4l> olh mera panw apto PC eimai :p
<kilon> ego protimo apo kato, einai pio ksekoyrasto
<Anoniem4l> den exw psixtra :(, ama eixa kala tha htane
<kilon> exo xasei epafi me ta pc apo to 2007
<kilon> kyrios mac asxoloyme
<kilon> opote apo psyxtres den gnorizo
<Anoniem4l> dhladh to mac den iperthemenete otan to xeis panw sto stroma p.x.?
<kilon> oxi o air
<kilon> exei 1.4 dual core
<Anoniem4l> mor'bravo
<kilon> ektos an toy xoso kana blender me 3d graphics kai doyleyei 100% kana misaoro
<kilon> alla to xrisimopoio kyrios gia serfarisma kai programmatismo
<Anoniem4l> gg
<kilon> exo ton imac gia 3d graphics
<kilon> quad core 3.2 ghz
<kilon> eixa kapote ena pc lapto me 17 othoni , itan thirei , vari kai oti eprepe gia na fitaxneis tsai
<kilon> sto telos espase to kelyfos toy apo tin zesti
<kilon> kai fysika ta epekse
<Anoniem4l> xaaxaxax
<kilon> to teleytaio pc laptop moy
<Anoniem4l> prepei na tsibiso mia mikri psixtra na tin kouboso katw apto laptopi na kinoume elefthera :))
<Anoniem4l> tespa efiga, gn
<kilon> gn
#ubuntu-gr 2015-03-07
<jeo26> ?
<ndrosis> Καλημέρα και καλό Σ/Κ
<kerato> hi epishs
<Vinux7> Επίσης..... ;-)
<ndrosis> Να πω την αλήθεια δεν περίμενα κανέναν τέτοια ώρα σήμερα
<Anoniem4l> kalhmeres magkes
<Hrakleaz> mera
<Anoniem4l> pwpw ti karkinos einai ta AMD driver sto linux
<Anoniem4l> lupei o salih kai eimaste sti mougka pali
<Anoniem4l> :p
<Anoniem4l> <Anoniem4l> lupei o salih kai eimaste sti mougka pali
<Anoniem4l> <Anoniem4l> :p
<salih-emin> xaaxax
<salih-emin> ρε καποιοι φιρι φιρι το πάνε να φάνε τα μούτρα τους
<salih-emin> Μην το αγγίζεις ρε μεγάλε το μηχάνημα
<salih-emin> δεν  είναι χαλασμένο....
<Anoniem4l> o.O
<salih-emin> ...."Μα όχι λέει να το αναβαθμίσω"
<salih-emin> "Βρε κάτσε στα αυγά σου "
<salih-emin> "Μα ... μααα...."
<salih-emin> Μαμούνια γ$%$%^ την π^$65
<salih-emin> αϊ τώρα ζήτα μου support
<Anoniem4l> lol
<salih-emin> το τιμολόγιο έτοιμο είναι
<salih-emin> και σε περιμένει
<salih-emin> ε μα....
<salih-emin> users και lusers
<salih-emin> αϊ βγάλε άκρη
<Anoniem4l> istories douleias?
<salih-emin> ναι
<salih-emin> αλλά σήμερα το βλέπω και στο fb
<salih-emin> xaaxxaaxxa
<salih-emin> άϊντε αρχήσαν τα όργανα
<salih-emin> https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntugr/permalink/783274291720405/?qa_ref=qd
<Anoniem4l> edwww to afedikoooo https://www.facebook.com/salihcerebrux?fref=ufi XAXAAXAX
<Anoniem4l> ekana kai apply na mpw sto grp :)
<salih-emin> ποιος έκανε friend request ρε μούτρα ?
<salih-emin> α οκ
<salih-emin> σσε έβαλα
<salih-emin> τώρα είδα
<Anoniem4l> se kana kai f'add afediko
<salih-emin> δεν με θες ρε για φίλο σου
<salih-emin> τι να με κάνεις
<salih-emin> :)
<Anoniem4l> ahaha arakse, les kai osous exw add sto fb einai filarakia mou :D
<salih-emin> εννοείτε ρε
<salih-emin> το FB είναι μπίζνα
<salih-emin> οι φίλοι μου είναι εκει έξω... στα σπίτια τους
<Anoniem4l> ;)
<salih-emin> και μιλάμε και βγαίνουμε έξω
<salih-emin> γιαυτό μου άρεσε το G+
<salih-emin> δεν έχει φιλίες και μ(%$$%%^(*)
<Anoniem4l> egw prosopika den exw filous ekei eksw mono gnwstous, alla egw eimai idiotropos
<salih-emin> έχει κύκλους https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPbkaPW00Do
<Anoniem4l> ahahahahah
<harispc> Καλύτερα να δοκιμάσει να βάλει Lubuntu θα πετάει
<harispc> Σε ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ προιγούμενη έκδοση πάντως
<xeirwn> kalispera paides  :-)
<harispc> Καλωσήλθες :P
<salih-emin> καλησπέρα
<Anoniem4l> kalhsperes :))
<xeirwn> ti faghto exei apopse ?
<salih-emin> Thermaikos, δικός μας
<salih-emin> σαλόνικα ρε μουτρα
<harispc> Βράδυ είναι - δεν έχει :P
<Sneaky> Hello se oli tin omada
<xeirwn> to hksera oti 8a exei diaita  :-P
<salih-emin> Sneaky, καλώς τον
<Sneaky> Ti kanoume paidia?
<xeirwn> geia sou sneaky
<harispc> Γεια σε όλους σας
<Sneaky> geia sou kai sena xari
<Sneaky> Οπα κάτσε να μιλάμε και ελληνικά ξεχάστηκα :P
<harispc> Συζητάμε τώρα για το θέμα που έχει ένας στο Group μας για την καλύτερη διανομή για το Laptop του.
<harispc> :P
<salih-emin> harispc, λάθος
<salih-emin> :P
<Sneaky> Πείτε μας και μας τα χαρακτηριστηκά του
<salih-emin> το πιάνετε λάθος το ζήτημα
<harispc> Περιμένετε να στείλω το link που μας είπε
<salih-emin> και δεν θα λυθείο ποτέ
<Sneaky> Πείτε μας περί τινος πρόκειτε
<Anoniem4l> Quit: "apo kerato pige mono o tavromaxos"
<Anoniem4l> ahhahahah
<harispc> Με αυτός τον υπολογιστή θέλει βοήθεια αυτός : http://www.toshiba-greece.com/discontinued-products/satellite-c660d-13q/
<salih-emin> μια χαρα είναι το PC
<harispc> Λέει πως το Unity τρέχει αργά (λογικό καθώς υπάρχουν μόνο 2GB RAM). Εμένα οι προτάσεις είναι: Xubuntu 14.04, Lubuntu 14.04, Ubuntu Mate 14.04
<salih-emin> αλλού πρέπει αν είναι το πρόβλημα
<Sneaky> οκ και που είναι το πρόβλημα?
<salih-emin> αυτό είναι το ερώτημα....
<harispc> ubuntu 14.10 με unity εβαλε και ειχε υψηλη χρηση ram
<salih-emin> Ο χρήστης μπορεί να λέει οτι Σερνεται το PC γιατι
<Sneaky> λογικό το βρίσκω.Δοκίμασε να μεγαλώσει το swap?
<salih-emin> το Firefox δεν ανοίγει σε 300ms
<salih-emin> θα το πάρουμε στα σοβαρά ?
<harispc> Δεν ξέρω, πάντως καλύτερο θα ήταν να δει το Ubuntu Mate 14.04 ή το Lubuntu 14.04 είναι εξαιρετικό
<salih-emin> μην τα λαμβάνετε όλα με όπως τα λέει ένας χρήστης
<salih-emin> ,,,,,,,,
<salih-emin> βρε σεις
<harispc> Πάντως εγώ δοκιμάζω KDE5 τώρα :P
<salih-emin> και αν πάλι σερνονται ?
<salih-emin> πάλι εδώ θα σπάμε το κεφάλι για το ποιά διανομή να βάλει
<Thermaikos> τι να πω και εγω με τον pentium4 και 2x512ram και μονο Onboard καρτα γραφικων..
<salih-emin> ρε σεις
<salih-emin> δειτε το μηχάνημα
<salih-emin> ειναι μιά χαρα
<harispc> Θα δούμε, αλλά ας δοκιμάσει το Lubuntu 14.04 πρωτα
<salih-emin> χαχαχααχχααχ
<salih-emin> αχαχ
<salih-emin> αχαχ
<salih-emin> αχ
<salih-emin> αχ
<salih-emin> αχ
<salih-emin> ε καλα
<salih-emin> τα παρατάω
<salih-emin> χαχααχ
<Sneaky> χααχαχαχ
<salih-emin> δεν παίζεσται
<salih-emin> παίζεστε
<Sneaky> Ξεκόλα
<harispc> Παιζόμαστε
<harispc> :P
<xeirwn> to eidame....dld ti perimenoume me  1.5Ghz taxutita kai 512kb cache , den ginetai na phgainei puraulos.
<Sneaky> salih ακούει?
<Anoniem4l> ola paizode panta kai padws kairou
<Anoniem4l> apo spitia mexri gnwmes kai anthrwpoi!
<harispc> Το Lubuntu 14.04 μου τρέχει άνετα σε 1GB RAM PC πάντως πολύ γρήγορο
<harispc> [άσχετο]Σας αρέσει εσάς το KDE 5?
<harispc> Welcome dimpapavas!
<Anoniem4l> lol
<harispc> Goodby dimpapavas
<salih-emin> xaxaax
<salih-emin> έλα η φύση με κάλεσε
<xeirwn> lol
<Anoniem4l> den pisteuw na arxises na vlepeis kai esu kuklous e? XAAX
<harispc> xaxa
<harispc> Καλύτερα να δοκιμάσει Ubuntu 4.10 χαχαχαχαχα
<harispc> Χάνουμε κόσμο
<Anoniem4l> we are bleeding
<harispc> :P
<salih-emin> περαστικοί είναι
<harispc> :P Ναι οντως βλεπουν στο Group ότι έχουμε Chat, μπαινουν, βγαίνουν
<salih-emin> είναι Users:χτυπάω και φέυγω....
<salih-emin> συνήθως ρωτάνε κάτι....
<salih-emin> τρωγόμαστε εμείς
<harispc> :P Ναι οντως
<rataplan> είναι και περίεργοι
<salih-emin> και αυτός έχει εήδη φύγει
<rataplan> καλησπέρα
<xeirwn> kalwston
<harispc> :P
<salih-emin> έχει κάνει το format
<salih-emin> welcome
<harispc> :D
<rataplan> μπαίνουν να δουν τι γίνεται
<harispc> Ξέρω γω εντάξει, πάντως συνήθως υπάρχει κόσμος. Μόνο μια φορά έχω δει το Chat μας να είμαι μόνο εγώ.
<harispc> Αλλά τις πειρσσότερες φορές είναι επισκέπτες-θεατές
<rataplan> δεν ξέρουν και όλοι για να μπορούν να έχουν συμμετοχή σε μία συζήτηση (που μπορεί να γίνεται)
<xeirwn> kamia fora omws tous pernoume ki emeis apo thn mourh ...na ta leme kai auta
<rataplan> γίνεται και αυτό
<rataplan> είχα μπει μία φορά σε debian και τους ρώτησα κάτι (τότε χρησιμοποιούσα έκδοση ubuntu), μου λέει ένας και τι θες να ασχοληθείς με debian κάτσε εκεί που είσαι χαχα
<harispc> :P
<rataplan> εδώ δεν μου έχει τύχει
<harispc> Εγώ τώρα είμαι Kubuntu 15.04 από LiveUSB ;)
<harispc> Δοκιμάζω KDE 5
<xeirwn> etsi-etsi...meta leme giati den mporoun na ma8oun.........alla ksexname oti balame ki emeis to xeraki mas
<salih-emin> τι λέει καλό  ?
<salih-emin> η είναι μισοτελειωμένο harispc
<salih-emin> ?
<salih-emin> xeirwn, πες τα
<rataplan> xeirwn: κάπως έτσι είναι, αλλά αν κάποιος θέλει να μάθει θα μάθει
<xeirwn> ase na mhn anoiksw to stoma mou kalutera....
<rataplan> όσο δεν γράφεις μπορείς να λες ότι θέλεις
<harispc> Έχει κάποια bugακια
<harispc> Π.χ. αν πας το εικονιδειο με τις τρεις γραμμες κατω κατω στην οθονη, αρχιζει να κουνιεται σαν τρελο
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχαχα
<harispc> στελνω βιντεο να γελασετε :P
<xeirwn> uparxoun duo sxoles gia na ma8ei kapoios kolumpi, na ton sprwkseis apotoma sta ba8eia , kai xwris swsibio, 'h na ton pareis apo to xeraki , kai stadiaka na ton boi8hseis na antilif8ei oti plei apo monos tou
<Anoniem4l> klotsidi sto nero
<Anoniem4l> axaxaaxxax
<xeirwn> h diafora einai oti sthn prwth periptosh o xrhsths nio8ei to sunais8hma tou biasmou entona..... :-P
<harispc> :P xaxaxa
<xeirwn> lol
<harispc> :P
<eliasps> Καλησπέρα!
<xeirwn> kalispera elias
<Anoniem4l> hello
<eliasps> Γεια σας παιδιά! Τι κάνετε;
<harispc> Eτοιμαζω το βιντεο με 2bugs του KDE5
<harispc> Γεια eliasps
<eliasps> Γεια!
<harispc> Ετοιμαστειτε να δειτε ενα βιντεο με τα bugs του kbuntu 15.04 που ειδα ως στιγμης
<harispc> Δείτε
<harispc> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TT0uFwv3iKw&feature=youtu.be
<Anoniem4l> AXAXXA
<Anoniem4l> skane vomvardistika e?
<eliasps> Μου πήρε τα αφτιά ο ήχος. :P
<harispc> ο ηχος λιγακι
<xeirwn> den blepetai Harouli ...o hxos den einai kala.
<harispc> bug και αυτο
<rataplan> ο ήχος είναι...
<harispc> κλειστε τον ηχο
<harispc> και εγω τρομαξα οταν αρχιζε
<harispc> Ηθελα να βαλω μουσικη-αλλα βγηκε ..../
<rataplan> αλλά το άλλο είναι συγκινηση
<harispc> Τρεμει γυρναει σαν τρελο
<eliasps> Είχα φτιάξει και εγώ ένα video παλιά στην 12.10 νομίζω, για ένα bug, αν και δεν ακούγεται τίποτα ίσα που διακρίνεται η τηλεόραση γιατί έχει ποδόσφαιρο.
<harispc> Εγώ ήθελα να βάλω το τραγούδι, και βγήκε... είχα τα ηχεία στο τέρμα, και ξαφνικά αρζίζω το βίντεο τρόμαξα λιγάκι
<eliasps> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwrm7Ka8FYE
<harispc> Στο 12.10 το Gtk-RecordMyDesktop εκανε καλα τους ηχους
<eliasps> Το βρήκα. Μου είχε σπάσει τα νεύρα αυτό το bug με το χρώμα
<harispc> :P
<eliasps> Αυτό χρησιμοποίησα και εγώ.
<harispc> Εναι δεν ξερω παντως τωρα ο ηχος ήταν................
<harispc> Το GTK-recordmydesktop πάντως έχει bugακια. Καλά δουλευε στο 10.04
<salih-emin> παρατημένο είναι νομίζω
<rataplan> τώρα με ποιο γράφεται ?
<salih-emin> εγώ ?
<harispc> Εγώ γράφω απο Kubuntu 15.04 Beta, Chromium
<salih-emin> εγώ έχω δικό μου προγραμματάκι
<salih-emin> αχαχααχ
<salih-emin> άλλο κατάλαβα
<rataplan> χαχαχα βίντεο
<harispc> :P
<salih-emin> aaa op;ote kal;a kat;alaba
<salih-emin> οπότε καλά κατάλαβα
<salih-emin> χαααχαχ
<rataplan> δικό σου ?
<harispc> Εγώ με Gtk-Record-MyDesk
<salih-emin> rataplan,
<salih-emin> ναι
<harispc> Εχείς φτιάξει δικό σου recording program?
<salih-emin> ναι
<harispc> Αν θες στείλε το να το δούμε και εμείς
<Anoniem4l> ahahaha
<salih-emin> θελω λευτά
<Anoniem4l> ta prive einai prive
<salih-emin> λεφτά
<salih-emin> χαχαχααχ
<xeirwn> hahaha
<harispc> :P
<rataplan> χαχαχα
<harispc> Είναι UI App, ή Console?
<kerato> hi again
<salih-emin> μισω να βρώ τ Link
<harispc> Hi "kerato"
<salih-emin> UI έιναι
<xeirwn> hi kerato
<rataplan> γεια σου κέρατο
<Anoniem4l> welcome tavromaxos' killer
<harispc> χαχαχα
<salih-emin> http://screen-captureme.blogspot.gr/
<harispc> Ωραιο φαινεται. Το κατεβάζω
<harispc> Βάζω ffmpeg τώρα
<harispc> Hi "kounavi"!
<salih-emin> αχχααχαχ
<harispc> Παει το kounavi
<xeirwn> lew na paw na sthsw kana virtual.......
<harispc> Εχουμε παντως ακομη το "kerato"
<harispc> Kalo to programmataki sou salih-emin
<harispc> Τραβαω δοκιμασδτικο βιντεο τωρα
<harispc> Το προγραμμά σου δεν μου σώζει το βίντεο. Πάω στο ~ και δεν υπάρχει
<harispc> Hi samatas
<xeirwn> Paides edw h wra kulise.....sas afhnw  mazu me mia kalhnuxta toshhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!!!!
<xeirwn> kai me euxes gia kalo sabatokuriako
<harispc> :P
<rataplan> σας αφήνω και εγώ
<harispc> Bye Bye
<rataplan> καλό σας βράδυ
<xeirwn> episis rataplan
<salih-emin> harispc, μολις το κλείνεις δεν έχει βήντεο στο home σου ?
<harispc> ναι
<salih-emin> για μισό
<harispc> τραβαω βιντεο για το βιντεο
<harispc> και αυτη τη φορα κλεινω τον ηχο
<salih-emin> harispc, έχω 2-3 χρόνια να το πιάσω
<salih-emin> πως έβαλες το ffmpeg ?
<harispc> Aσυμβατοτητα μαλλον
<harispc> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<harispc> Βαζω το USB μου με Ubuntu 12.04 να δω αν εχει εκει θεμα...
<salih-emin> εκεί λογικά δεν έχει θέμα
<salih-emin> γιατί τότε το είχα φτιάξει
<salih-emin> πρόσφατα αλλάξανε το ffmpeg
<salih-emin> και βάλανε libavi κάτι
<harispc> το ξερω, παω τωρα 12.04 δεν φευγω
<harispc> Hi!
<harispc> Μου ξαναλές το link για το πρόγραμμά σου?
<salih-emin> μισο
<salih-emin> http://screen-captureme.blogspot.gr/p/download.html
<salih-emin> harispc, δες σχετικά με το ffmpeg http://askubuntu.com/questions/432542/is-ffmpeg-missing-from-the-official-repositories-in-14-04
<salih-emin> δεν ασχολούμε... δεν θα κάθομαι να διορθώνω τον κώδικα κάθε φορά που αποφασίζουν άλλοι να αλλάξουν βιβλιοθήκες
<salih-emin> αϊστακαλο
<harispc> Αυτή δυστυχώς είναι οι λογική τους... Και στον κόσμο των Windows, και στου Linux...
<harispc> Στο 12.04 μια χαρά το σώζει
<salih-emin> ε ναι
<salih-emin> ο κώδικας είναι free
<salih-emin> όπότε και δεν ασχολούμε
<harispc> Πολύ καλό πρόγραμμα
<salih-emin> μόλις αποφασήσουν τι θα κάνουμ
<salih-emin> κάνουν*
<salih-emin> θα το φτιάξω
<harispc> Βρήκα νέο πρόγραμμα για Recording :)
<harispc> το δικό σου ;)
<salih-emin> χαχαχα
<salih-emin> χαίρομαι που σου είναι χρήσιμο\
<harispc> Σε σχεση με το GtkRecordMyDesk ειναι 100 φορες καλυτερο σε επιδοσεις. Το GtkRecord My Desktop μου την ειχε σπασει
<harispc> Welcome ndrosis
<ndrosis> Καλησπερα harispc
<salih-emin> καλησπέρα
<salih-emin> α κάλα
<salih-emin> στο X-IRC τώρα
<harispc> Γεια σας, μονο που δεν λεμε καλησπέρα, δεν είναι απόγευμα :P
<salih-emin> πήρα χαμπάρι οτι τα fonts ήταν Monospace
<salih-emin> με Ubuntu fonts και μέγεθος 12
<salih-emin> είναι πιο ξεκούραστο
<harispc> ΟΚ Εγώ είμαι από Web Client και έχω κάνει Zoom
<ndrosis> harispc, μην σου πω καλημέρα μόλις ξύπνησα...
<harispc> :P
<harispc> Πείτε τα χαρακτηριστικά του PC
<harispc> του PC σας
<ndrosis> του δικού μου?
<salih-emin> i7 QuadCore, 8GB RAM
<harispc> Εγώ Toshiba Satellite A300-1mm
<ndrosis> harispc, και αριθμό ταυτότητας?
<harispc> Καλό PC 7χρόνια τώρα το έχω, και σε idle ο CPU 40oC πολύ καλή θερμοκρασία
<ndrosis> Dual-Core T4200 4GB RAM
<ndrosis> DELL Inspiron 1545
<harispc> @salih-emi, Desktop ή Laptop έχεις?
<salih-emin> Laptop Dell Studio 1550
<harispc> Ποιά λειτουργικά έχετε εγκατεστημένα (οχι μονο το Linux πειτε ολα που εχετε)
<harispc> Εγώ, ως μαθητής Α'Γυμν, έχω βάλει Linux σε 4PC του σχολείου μας μαζί με τα Windows ;)
<salih-emin> Ubuntu και σε VM {PC-BSD, Ubuntu Server, Ubuntu Snappy, CentOS 7, OpenSUSE, Elementary OS}
<harispc> Εγώ: Win7Pro (για εργασίες περισσότερο), Ubuntu 14.04 και Debian 7.8
<ndrosis> Ubuntu & Windows 7 Dualboot σε διαφορετικό δίσκο.
<salih-emin> Win7Pro για εργασίες μόνο ? δηλ σε τί κάνεις εργασίες >
<harispc> PowerPoint,
<harispc> Για το σχολείο, Α'Γυμν είμαι
<harispc> Ηi NikTh
<ndrosis> Καλά κάνεις να τα δουλεύεις και τα 2
<NikTh> Χαίρε κόσμε :-)
<harispc> Χαίρε.
<harispc> Windows ξέρω καλή VB.NET
<ndrosis> Γεια σου NikTh
<harispc> www.airfox.sourceforge.net Είναι ένα προραμμα που φτιάνχω μαζί με έναν φίλο μου που ξέρει επίσης καλά απο το σχολείο μου (κ αυτός Α'Γυμν)
<ndrosis> άντε και σε deb
<harispc> Θα φτιαχτεί και Linux Version όταν βγει .NET 5.0 που θα είναι Open Source & για Linux
<chris___> geia χαρα σε ολους
<ndrosis> Γεια σου chris__
<ndrosis> _
<harispc> Γεία σου chris___
<chris___> σημερα μολις πηρα λαπτοπ και μολις εκανα μια καθαρη εγκατασταση 14.04
<harispc> Καλώστον
<harispc> Σου μιλάω έσενα στο Group μας, ο Haris Papadakis είμαι
<chris___> ela φιλε,ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια.ακομα βεβαια απο win σου γραφω απο το παλιο λαπτοπ
<harispc> καλή αρχή στο Linux ΠΡΟΕΙΔΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ: Θα κολλησεις με το Linux!!!!!!!!!!!
<harispc> Είναι εντυπωσιακά τέλειο!
<chris___> κανω τις ενημερωσεις τωρα
<ndrosis> Για μπείτε εδώ και μετά μου λέτε για το τέλειο σύστημα http://www.windows93.net/
<harispc> :P
<harispc> Windows 93 είχα να μπω 2χρόνια εκεί
<chris___> το τραγικο που εκανα ειναι το εξης
<chris___> πηγα απο iphone se win phone
<harispc> :P
<chris___> kai apo windows se linux se laptop
<chris___> αναποδος
<harispc> :P Καλή αρχή με το Linxu
<ndrosis> μια χαρα ειναι τα win phone
<harispc> *Linux
<harispc> Το ξέρω, έχω δει emulation τους. Tα Win δεν είναι καλά σε PC :P
<salih-emin> harispc, παράτα την VB και την .Net
<chris___> παντως μολις ειδα επιφ εργ ενθουσιαστηκα και ακομα δεν τα δουλεψα
<harispc> Το καλό πράγμα φαίνεται από την αρχή @chris___
<chris___> για torrent κατεβασμα ποιο προγραμμα?
<NikTh> transmission-gtk
<harispc> Το Ubuntu έχει έτοιμο προραμμα
<harispc> Δεν χρειάζεται να βάλεις τίποτα. Αυτό ονομάζεται Transmission
<NikTh> Και magnet links, όχι μόνο torrents :-)
<harispc> παιρνει και magnet !
<chris___> ?????
<harispc> Δεχεται και Magnet Links
<chris___> magnet
<harispc> Βασικά δες το εξής: Microsoft Office > LibreOffice | Movie Maker > Open Shot | uTorrent > Transmission | Photoshop, Illustriator > Gimp | Skype > Skype for Linux | Internet Explorer > Firefox ή Chrome
<NikTh> chris___: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnet_URI_scheme
<chris___> ok
<chris___> να ρωτησω παιδια
<harispc> ρωτα
<chris___> στις λεπτομερεις μου λεει οτι εχω καρτα γραφικων ιντελ.δεν αναγνωριζει την nvidia
<harispc> Στον launcher, επέλεξε το "Ρυθμίσεις Συστήματος"
<ndrosis> chris___, ρίξε και μια ματιά και εδώ https://ellak.gr/wikis/%CF%87%CF%8E%CF%81%CE%BF%CF%82-%CF%83%CF%85%CE%BD%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%B3%CE%B1%CF%83%CE%AF%CE%B1%CF%82/pinakas-isodinamon-logismikon-ellak/
<NikTh> chris___: Για Intel / Nvidia hybrid : http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=27271&http#p290111
<harispc> Πάτησε το εικονίδειο με την τροχαλεία που λέει "Ρυθμίσεις Συστήματος" από δεξία για να φτιάξεις το πρόβλημα σου, και επέλεξε "Ιδιοτικοι Οδηγοι"
<salih-emin> αν δεν παίζεις παιχνίδια μην κάνεις τίποτασ
<salih-emin> καλά είσαι με την Intel
<chris___> e kala την αλλη καρτα τζαμπα την εχω?
<harispc> Εχμ ναι
<harispc> Κάνε το εξής
<chris___> ιδιωτικοι οδηγοι δεν υπαρχει πουθενα
<harispc> Αυτό που λέει Οδηγοι
<harispc> και έχει μια κάρτα γραφικών για σήμα
<chris___> δεν εχει
<NikTh> salih-emin: Εδώ είσαι ; πως κι έτσι ήσυχος; :P
<chris___> πουθενα
<salih-emin> NikTh, έχω την μικρή
<salih-emin> σήμερα δεν κοιμάται
<harispc> Επέλεξε "Πρόσθετοι οδηγοί λογισμικού"
<NikTh> salih-emin: Χαχαχα, Σάββατο βλέπεις. :p
<harispc> @chris___, επέλεξε "Πρόσθετοι οδηγοί λογισμικού"
<chris___> δεν υπαρχει
<chris___> δε βλεπω αυτο που λες
<harispc> Ελληνικά ή Αγγλικά έχεις?
<chris___> ελληνικα.βρηκα κατι τετοιο στο λογισμικο και ενημερωσεις
<GreekX> kalhmera
<chris___> ψαχνει αλλα λεει δεν βρηκε κατι
<harispc> Ναι εκεί πρέπει να πας
<NikTh> Καλημέρα GreekX
<harispc> Δεν δείχνει κάτι?
<chris___> οχι
<GreekX> ola kala?
<NikTh> Ο γνωστός blenderιστας GreekX , ή απλή συνωνυμία;
<GreekX> nai o gnostos lol
<salih-emin> :)
<harispc> Περιμενε να σου πω @chris__ τι να κανεις
<NikTh> GreekX: Πως πάει το blender; είδα άνοιξες και κοινότητα στο G+ ; ή κάνω λάθος;
<GreekX> swstos 2h fora
<GreekX> alla ayti ti fora tha tin kratisw
<GreekX> estw kai monos lol
<NikTh> Προσωπικά δεν ασχολούμαι με blender, δεν έχω χρόνο να κάτσω να μάθω τώρα. Κάποια στιγμή όμως, που θα πάει..
<ndrosis> chris___, αν δεν παίζεις παιχνίδια α στην για την ώρα δούλεψε τα να εξοικειωθείς μαζί τους.
<NikTh> Ο salih-emin κάτι κάνει με το blender αλλά δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς.
<harispc> @chris__ μου λες το μοντέλο του υπολογιστή σου
<salih-emin> πασιέντζα πάιζω
<chris___> οκκκκκ
<eliasps> kalispera
<chris___> μισ
<salih-emin> chris___, απόλαυσε το συτημα σου
<eliasps> salih hardcore gaming se linux e?
<salih-emin> και ασε τα πειράματα σε κανα μήνα
<eliasps> χαχαχαχ
<eliasps> Γεια σου Νίκο! Γεια σε όλους!
<salih-emin> μονο Dota2 και Planetary Anihilation
<NikTh> Ωπ, και ο eliasps εδώ είναι; :P
<ndrosis> Γεια σου eliasps
<chris___> http://www.msystems.gr/index.php?category=1138&product=18120
<eliasps> ;)
<chris___> αυτο
<GreekX> kati legate gia scren cappture
<GreekX> egw xrhsimopoiw kazam
<NikTh> GreekX: Έχουν ανοίξει ίσα με 500+ κοινότητες blender. Ποια είναι η δική σου;
<GreekX> yparxei tipota kalytero?
<eliasps> Παιδιά για εσάς που παίζετε στο steam, παίζει κανείς sniper elite ή elite snipper (δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς πως λέγεται) στο Ubuntu;
<GreekX> https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/110174474676191490879
<harispc> Ναι λέγαμε πολύ πριν
<NikTh> GreekX: Για screencapture, γνώμη μου: http://wp.me/p3HF9I-rr
<NikTh> GreekX: Ωπ, βλέπω ένα  "λάθος" . Ιδιωτική κοινότητα; Why ;
<GreekX> nai to sizitaga kai me ton salih mallon lathos moy
<GreekX> apla ithela na exw mia apopsi gia to poso kosmo endiaferei stin ellada to blender kai skefthka ayton ton tropo
<GreekX> oti egine egine lol
<harispc> @chris___ Μπορείς να τρέξεις την παρκάτω εντολη στο τερματικο (το ανοίγεις παντόνατς Ctrl_Alt_T μαζί) sudo apt-get install nvidia-331 nvidia-settings nvidia-prime
<chris___> οκ μισο
<harispc> σοσ ακουσε
<chris___> η καρτα ειναι η 820m
<harispc> Πρωτου κανεις αυτο, για καλο και για κακο, τρεξε και αυτο sudo apt-get purge libvdpau-va-gl1 bumblebee* nvidia*
<harispc> Περιμενε θα ειμαι πισω σε 5 λεπτα ξανα
<NikTh> eliasps: Παίζεις sniper elite ;
<eliasps> NikTh όχι. Έτυχε να παίξω κανά δυό φορές και ψιλοκόλλησα! Και λέω μπας και το κάνω στο Ubuntu.
<eliasps> Ο υπολογιστής που έπαιξα είχε Windows.
<eliasps> Παίζεις εσύ;
<NikTh> Υπάρχει διαθέσιμο αυτό για Ubuntu;
<eliasps> Δεν ξέρω, δυστυχώς! Για αυτό ρώτησα.
<eliasps> Το έχεις δει ποιο είναι;
<NikTh> Αυτό ίσως; http://store.steampowered.com/app/238090/?l=greek
<eliasps> Nαι. την τύχη μου! Μόνο windows!
<NikTh> Μόνο μέσω Wine αν καταφέρεις κάτι.
<eliasps> Τρέχα γύρευε :P Steam τι παιχνίδια παίζεις;
<NikTh> eliasps: αλλά μπα. Βλέπω rating : Garbage (στην σελίδα του Wine) χαχαχα
<salih-emin> eliasps, http://steamcommunity.com/groups/ubuntu-gr
<NikTh> Οπότε μάλλον δεν παίζει σωτά.
<NikTh> σωστά.
<eliasps> Thanks salih-emin, με είχε βάλει ο Νίκος νομίζω, αλλά ακόμα δεν έχω ασχοληθεί.
<eliasps> Garbage! χαχαχα!
<salih-emin> χααχαχαχ
<NikTh> eliasps: TeamFortress2 έπαιζα. Τώρα δεν ασχολούμαι και πολύ , δεν έχω χρόνο.
<salih-emin> δεν πάιζει ούτε με σφάιρες ε ?
<salih-emin> χψαχααχαχ
<eliasps> Και το παιχνίδι είναι πολύ καλό να περνάει η ώρα!
<salih-emin> μόνο FPS πάιζεις ?
<NikTh> eliasps: Κάνε ένα dual boot Windows. Δεν θα το πούμε σε κανέναν, ΟΚ :P
<eliasps> χαχαχαχαχαχαχ
<eliasps> Δεν ξαναπειράζω τον δίσκο ο κόσμος να χαλάσει.
<NikTh> Ξέρω κάμποσους που έχουν dual boot Windows, και τα χρησιμοποιούν μόνον ως παιχνιδομηχανή ;-)
<eliasps> Τελείωσα με τα format και τα partitioning!
<harispc> Hi
<eliasps> Όλο ταλαιπωρούμε!
<harispc> @chris___
<NikTh> eliasps: Τι έχεις τώρα επάνω;
<salih-emin> Fedora.... XAXAXAXAX
<eliasps> Ubuntu, Debian, Fedora, Arch και τo ubuntu 15.04.
<eliasps> An kai to debian tha parei podi
<eliasps> δεν το χρησιμοποιώ καθόλου πλέον.
<NikTh> Ε, βάλε στην θέση του Win7
<salih-emin> ενώ τα άλλα ?
<NikTh> Μια χαρά είναι το Fedora πλέον salih-emin.
<NikTh> Μη το αναφέρεις και μετά γελάς :P
<eliasps> Arch, Fedora ναι Salih, για να μένω ενημερωμένος!
<salih-emin> καλά ντε... μην βαράς.... το ξέρω αφού πάτησε πόδι η Red
<eliasps> Αλλά ναι, κυρίως Ubuntu!
<NikTh> Ένα openSUSE σου λείπει eliasps , για να έχεις όλες τις mainstream.
<eliasps> Me to zori thn paleuw me ayta ta 3! :P
<eliasps> Δεν έχω εγκαταστήσει ποτέ opensuse πλάκα πλάκα.
<eliasps> Αυτό και το slackware νομίζω.
<NikTh> Άντε ώρα είναι :P
<eliasps> Όλα τα άλλα τα γνωστά τουλάχιστον, τα έχω δοκιμάσει!
<NikTh> Α, ναι και Slackware.
<NikTh> Μετά πάμε Gentoo και LFS. :p
<salih-emin> εγώ έχω Ubuntu 14.04 και σε VM {PC-BSD, Ubuntu Server, Ubuntu Snappy, CentOS 7, OpenSUSE, Elementary OS}
<eliasps> Ακούω ιστορίες για αγρίοθς για το slackware και δεν θέλω καν να μπω στο τρυπάκι!
<eliasps> BSD; Vraios!
<NikTh> salih-emin: Για το elementary πλήρωσες ρε, ή cheater κι εσύ; :P
<salih-emin> cheeter ρε φίλε
<salih-emin> εννοείται !
<NikTh> χααχαχα
<salih-emin> μα τι να πω ρε φίλε... ντάξ... έλεος...
<NikTh> Πλάκα-πλάκα eliasps το VM σε σώζει από αυτό το 4-5-6 boot.
<NikTh> Έτσι την έχω βρει κι εγώ τώρα. Arch και Ubuntu έχω πλέον, άντε και ένα Debian για πειράματα.
<harispc> @chris__?
<salih-emin> harispc,
<NikTh> Όλα τα άλλα σε VMware Workstation 11.
<salih-emin> όταν θες να κάνεις ping
<NikTh> Καμιά 12-13 διανομές.
<salih-emin> βάλε απλά τα δυο πρώτα γράμματα του nick
<eliasps> poies?
<salih-emin> και μετα πάτα TAB
<NikTh> Mint, Fedora, Elementary, Win7, WinXP (Fedora 3 εκδόσεις, Mint 2 εκδόσεις).
<NikTh> Και τώρα σκέφτομαι για openSUSE.
<eliasps> Πόσο χώρο δίνεις στην κάθε μία στο VM;
<NikTh> salih-emin: Τι έγινε ρε με το VMware; όλα εντάξει;
<eliasps> Ίδια ερώτηση Salih P
<harispc> Trexe sudo apt-get install nvidia-331 nvidia-settings nvidia-prime
<harispc> gia ton @chris__ auto
<NikTh> eliasps: όσο δίνει μόνο του. 20-30GB.
<chris___> miso
<NikTh> Σε Win, προτείνει 60GB, χαχαχα
<eliasps> Χαχαχαχα!
<harispc> k
<NikTh> Α, επίσης και Slackware και Sabayon (πάλι σε VMware εννοείται).
<chris___> leei ναι η οχι
<chris___> στα ελληνικα δινω εντολη?
<harispc> grapse y kai pathse enter
<eliasps> Με μπριζώνεις τώρα να κάνω κανά φορμάτ πάλι!
<harispc> Sorry gia ta greeklish den exo ellhnik keyboard right now eimai apo mia dianomh linux pou den exie
<salih-emin> NikTh, ποιος μετέφρασε το Yes/No σε Ναι/Οχι ?
<chris___> οκ
<harispc> ok
<NikTh> salih-emin: Δεν ξέρω. Τότε δεν ήμουν καν στην ομάδα. Όπως και κάτι άλλες τρελές μεταφράσεις (φέρε, αγνόησε)..
<NikTh> τα έχουμε πει ξανά αυτά.
<salih-emin> ο simos βρήκε άκρη για το απο που είναι τα strings ?
<NikTh> Πρέπει να είναι upstream salih-emin (gnome)
<salih-emin> να τα μεταφράσουμε α´λη μια να τελειώνουμε
<salih-emin> οκ
<salih-emin> επίσης βλέπω και στο Ubuntu Phone
<NikTh> Οπότε και να τα αλλάξεις σε Ubuntu, με μια ενημέρωση θα έρθουν πάλι αυτά.
<salih-emin> κάτι περίεργες μεταφράσεις
<salih-emin> που είναι λες και μιλάει σε server PC
<NikTh> Για το Ubuntu Phone να ενοχλήσεις τον Σίμο. Ασχολείται ενεργά τώρα.
<chris___> χαρη ποτε ειναι ετοιμο?
<GreekX> thelw na mathw na egkathistw arch linux kai lew na to kanw eikonika prwta mesw ubuntu me VMware to kanw ?
<harispc> otan leei sto telos onomaxrhsth@ypologisths$
<harispc> Tora ti leei h teleutaia grammh?
<NikTh> GreekX: Το κάνεις ναι. Υπάρχουν οδηγίες στο Arch Wiki.
<salih-emin> GreekX, αν έχεις όρεξη και χρόνο βούρ στον πατσά
<chris___> αυτο
<chris___> τελειωσε
<chris___> θελει επανεκκινηση?
<salih-emin> GreekX, αλλιώς αν θες απλά το Arch χωρίς την φασαρία της εγκατάστασης τότε δοκίμασε το Antergos
<harispc> Nai
<harispc> Kane epanekkinish
<chris___> οκ τερματιζω και παω υπνο
<chris___> αυριο παλι
<chris___> ευχαριστω ολους
<GreekX> elega na mathw kai tipota ;)
<harispc> OK kleisto ta leme aurio :)
<harispc> Kalh exereunish sto Linux :P
<chris___> θενκςςςςςςςςςςςςςς
<salih-emin> GreekX, ε τότε βάλε κανονικά το Arch. το θέμα είναι οτι, ό τι και να κάνει αφού το εγκαταστήσεις
<salih-emin> πάλι δεν θα έχεις μάθει να το κάνεις εγκατάσταση :P
<salih-emin> το manual πάλι θα το θες δίπλα σου για να διαβάζεις
<GreekX> lol
<salih-emin> ε ναι
<salih-emin> και εν τέλει δεν είμαι σύγουρος οτι και μαθαίνεις κάτι απο την εγκατάσταση
<salih-emin> αλλά απο την χρήση του Arch μαθαίνεις
<salih-emin> με λίγα λόγια OK το installation έιναι το 5% του Arch
<salih-emin> το 95% είναι ένα υπόλοιπο που μαθάινεις καθώς το χρησιμοποιείς
<salih-emin> αντε Guys την κάνω
<salih-emin> GreekX, θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι στο ραντεβού
<salih-emin> αλλά δεν είμαι σύγουρος, λόγο κάποιον υποχρεώσεων αν θα τα καταφέρω
<Anoniem4l> gn
<salih-emin> τα λέμε online
<ndrosis> τα λεμε
<eliasps> Καλό βράδυ salih-emin
<eliasps> τα λέμε!
<salih-emin> May the source code be with you !
<dmylonas1993> .
<GreekX> .
<GreekX> την κάνω ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια καληνύχτα
<eliasps> Καλό βράδυ!
<NikTh> Καλό βράδυ σε όλους.
<Anoniem4l> gn
<eliasps> Καληνυχτώ και εγώ παιδιά!
<eliasps> Τα λέμε αύριο:
 * eliasps waves
<ndrosis> Καλό βράδυ και από εμένα
#ubuntu-gr 2015-03-08
<[GeOrGe]> Γεια σας . Ασχολούμαι 2 χρόνια με το Ubuntu  και όλα μια χαρά μόνο ένα πράγμα με προβληματίζει η ενημερώσεις όταν κάνω ενημέρωση μου αλλάζει όλο το σύστημα (αργό σύστημα , πρόβλημα  με Drivers  ) , είναι καλό να κλείσω της αναβαθμίσεις η να αναβαθμίζ
<kerato> de fainetai to paste sou [GeOrGe]
<kerato> kanto se 2 doseis, to kovei to xchat
<[GeOrGe]> Geia sas , Asxoloyme 2 xronia me to Ubuntu  kai ola mia xara , mono ena pragma me problimatizei h enhmeroseis, otan kano enhmeroseis to systhma mo ginete poio argo exei problima me drivers , einai kalo na klseiso ths enhmeroseis h na anabathmizo mono ton phrhna ? eyxarhsto
<kerato> oxi na min kleiseis tis enhmerwseis
<kerato> oi enhmerwseis einai wraio pragma
<kerato> dior8wnoun bugs kai kena asfaleias
<kerato> poio yposysthma sygkekrimena exei "provlhma me drivers" ?
<[GeOrGe]> mikrofono kai ektipotis basika
<kerato> wraia
<[GeOrGe]> kai kati telefteo
<[GeOrGe]> yparxei tropos na ginei enhmerosei se kapion ypologhsth poy den exei internet ? px na antigrapso kapia arxeia cd usb kai na ta metafero ?
<Anoniem4l> tha prepei na katevaseis ta .deb (kata protimish) arxeia apo ta repositories/archives sto internet kai meta na ta kaneis install manually ($ sudo dpkg -i update.deb)
<Anoniem4l> alla tha prepei esu na epilekseis pia update thes, kai safws tha prepei na eisai prosextikos mi spasei tipota
<[GeOrGe]> katalaba . sas eyxarhsto poly gia thn botithia !
<Anoniem4l> kalhmeres :)
<NikTh> Καλημέρα
<Anoniem4l> kalhmeres
<kerato> hai
<Anoniem4l> welcome back NikTh
<NikTh> Anoniem4l: :)
<Anoniem4l> eimai poly apogoitevmenos me ta kubuntu telika
<Anoniem4l> exw dokimasei ta panta, den thelei na doulepsei me dual monitors
<Anoniem4l> sto #kubuntu sikosane ta xeria psila gia akomi mia fora :(
<NikTh> Τελικά με το στικάκι τι έγινε;
<Anoniem4l> to stikaki mia xara douleuei
<NikTh> Πες μου ότι ήθελε NTFS σύστημα αρχείων :P
<Anoniem4l> no no telika to kernel den ipostirizei kan NTFS
<NikTh> Τι έκανες και δούλεψε;
<Anoniem4l> apla itan mia poly vathia kai periergh rithmisi mesa sta BIOS
<NikTh> Την θυμάσαι;
<Anoniem4l> den eprepe na kanw boot oute USB-HDD oute tipota, eprepe na alaksw to boot order mesa sta "Hard drives boot"
<NikTh> Έβαλες ως πρώτο πιο;
<Anoniem4l> to USB, kai doulepse
<Anoniem4l> to device
<Anoniem4l> dhladh ekana "treat" to USB san ena sklhro disko
<NikTh> Είχε USB σκέτο; γιατί απ' ότι θυμάμαι είχε πολλά USB-HDD, USB-...κλπ.
<Anoniem4l> poly periergo pou oti setting me "Boot with USB" upirxe den douleue
<Anoniem4l> me liga logia bootara to USB san sklhro disko
<NikTh> ή μήπως έβαλες USB-HDD τελικά;
<Anoniem4l> no, tipota apo auta ta options den douleue
<NikTh> Οκ, στο boot order, τι έβαλες πρώτο και τελικά δούλεψε;
<Anoniem4l> USB-HD0 A-ATA USB Flash Drive
<Anoniem4l> A-DATA*
<NikTh> Α, αφού είχες συνδέσει το USB stick, μετά πήγες στο boot order και το αναγνώριζε εκεί και το έβαλες πρώτο.
<NikTh> ΟΚ.
<Anoniem4l> alla phga sto device boot order peri hard drives (sklhron diskon)
<Anoniem4l> nai auto akrivos
<NikTh> Μπέρδεμα. Καλά που το βρήκες.
<NikTh> Και δεν μπορείς να σετάρεις dual screens ε;
<Anoniem4l> pali kala pou uparxei
<Anoniem4l> nai distixos
<Anoniem4l> exw valei 14.04, 14.02, 14.10
<Anoniem4l> tipota den douleuei
<NikTh> VGA ή HDMI η εξωτερική;
<Anoniem4l> ena monitor einai panw sto VGA kai to allo sti mitriki
<Anoniem4l> me ta windows den uparxei kanena problhma :S
<NikTh> Το xrandr σου δείχνει κάτι;
<Anoniem4l> den to epsaksa, afti ti stigmh to kernel pou evala (14.10) einai spasmeno apo mono tou
<Anoniem4l> kati pextike kai den kserw ti
<NikTh> Η μια έξοδος είναι της κάρτας της μητρικής και η άλλη της pci κάρτας;
<Anoniem4l> nai
<NikTh> Είχα την εντύπωση ότι όταν κουμπώσεις pci κάρτα, αυτή της  μητρικής απενεργοποιείται αυτόματα.
<Anoniem4l> nai, alla uparxei setting sto BIOS
<NikTh> Αλλά αφού λες ότι δουλεύει σε Windows, τι να πω..
<NikTh> Τι setting;
<Anoniem4l> to opio epitrepei kai ta duo monitors
<Anoniem4l> den kserw akrivos, o aderfos mou mou to xe valei
<Anoniem4l> to problhma einai oti me live USB pou periexei ta/to AMD driver(s) pali frikare h defteri othoni meta apo 20-30 seconds
<NikTh> Μήπως είναι θέμα driver κάρτας γραφικών ο οποίος επιτρέπει αυτή την εναλλαγή μεταξύ των δυο εξόδων; και αν ο driver αυτός ανήκει στην μητρική κάρτα, ίσως να μην είναι διαθέσιμος σε Linux.
<Anoniem4l> den exw idea na sou pw tin alitheia :/
<NikTh> Ίσως να μην παίζει σημασία δηλαδή KDE ή κάτι άλλο, αλλά driver / motherboard και Linux.
<NikTh> Σε μένα πάντως δεν επιτρέπει τέτοιο πράγμα. Η κάρτα γραφικών την μητρικής απενεργοποιείται αυτόματα (και γκριζάρει) στο BIOS, όταν συνδέσω κάποια PCI.
<NikTh> s/την/της/
<harispc> Hi guys!
<Anoniem4l> hello
<harispc> Linux :-)
<Anoniem4l> http://training.linuxfoundation.org/linux-courses/find-linux-training-courses
<Anoniem4l> 2,000$ gia mathisi/ekpedefsi
<Anoniem4l> (per course)
<Anoniem4l> ...........
<harispc> Ελεος
<Anoniem4l> yeap
<Anoniem4l> https://www.linuxfoundation.org/about/join/individual  <--- 250$ gia kek@linux.com email
<Anoniem4l> auto den einai toso travigmeno
<Anoniem4l> alla kai pali h magkia einai na to pareis tzaba ;)
<harispc> [άσχετο] Ο χρήστης diamond_gr πάντα είναι μέσα, αλλά ποτέ δεν γράφει...
<Anoniem4l> e exei douleies to paidi
<Anoniem4l> logika einai ena bouncer ksexasmeno
<Anoniem4l> s/ksexasmeno/idle
<harispc> Εχμ ναι
<NikTh> Anoniem4l: Η μαγκιά είναι να δώσεις (αν το αισθάνεσαι έτσι) τα 250$ για την ανάπτυξη του Linux. Ως αποτέλεσμα αυτού, έχεις και ένα @linux.com e-mail.
<NikTh> Και έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι κάθε χρόνο η συνεισφορά ή όχι;
<Anoniem4l> no, lifetime 250$
<NikTh> Α, ωραία. lifetime αξίζει τότε. Member of Linux Foundation :-)
<Anoniem4l> episis egw pisteuw oti h magkia panw apo ta leuta (gia paradeigma an den ta exeis) einai contribute sto kernel
<Anoniem4l> odos aksizei nai alla egw den ta xw as poume :P
<NikTh> Παρεπιμπτόντως υπάρχει και δωρεάν course από το LF, το πρώτο LFS-201 (ή κάπως έτσι), για όσους/ες ενδιαφέρονται.
<NikTh> Anoniem4l: Ούτε κι εγώ τα έχω :)
<NikTh> Τα υπόλοιπα είναι κάπως...απλησίαστα .. σε τιμή.
<Anoniem4l> yep
<Anoniem4l> protimw na vgalw ta matia mou na ta mathw monos para na dwso 2,500$
<NikTh> Ε, αυτό είναι, μάλλον, για όσους χρειάζονται κάποιου είδους πιστοποίηση (ή κάτι τέτοιο).
<Anoniem4l> den nomizw na perilamvanete pistopiisi
<NikTh> Certification όχι, αλλά κάποιου είδους βεβέωση παρακολούθησης πρέπει να περιλαμβάνεται.
<Anoniem4l> odos nai auto isxiei
<NikTh> s/βεβέωση/βεβαίωση (:p)
<NikTh> To official certification , κοστίζει πιο λίγα (lol)
<Anoniem4l> ^^^
<Anoniem4l> les kai osoi einai xwmenoi sto dunamiko tou linux foundation den exoun leuta h diakriseis se eteries :)))
<Anoniem4l> kinigane epipleon kai tin ekpedefsi me 2.5k$
<Anoniem4l> isws odos eimai upervolikos alla to vriskw lathos
<NikTh> Πάντως αν είχα 2-3 τσουβάλια ευρώ, θα τα έδινα μόνο και μόνο από περιέργεια. Δηλαδή, τι μαθαίνεις μέσα σε 4-5 μέρες που να αξίζει τόσο χρήμα; :P
<Anoniem4l> ^^^^
<Anoniem4l> ta legomena "tricks" mallon pou se kanoun "professional"
<NikTh> Χμμ, ίσως.
<Anoniem4l> gia mena to linux tha prepe na'ne pio anoixto apo'ti einai twra stin ekpedefsi
<NikTh> Το ότι κοστίζει δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι είναι κλειστό. Πιο προσιτό, δηλαδή με πιο προσιτές τιμές, ναι, συμφωνώ.
<NikTh> Αυτό όμως το ΟΛΑ ΤΣΑΜΠΑ, νομίζω ότι κάνει περισσότερο κακό απ' ότι καλό.
<Anoniem4l> e nai auto enow, einai poly kleisto otan to kathe ksexwristo course kanei 2,500$
<ndrosis> Καλημερούδια στην παρέα
<Anoniem4l> good morning
<NikTh> Καλημέρα ndrosis
<Anoniem4l> profanos den eipa na tous afisoume xwris psomi
<ndrosis> Παιδιά Νίκο με λένε.
<Anoniem4l> as poume 500$ adi gia 2,500$ tote nai!
<Anoniem4l> to 1/4
<ndrosis> τι λέτε τι λέτε?
<kerato> 1/5 :p
<Anoniem4l> mporei kai na dina 1 xiliariko sto mellon gia 2 courses
<NikTh> Υπάρχουν και τέτοιες προσφορές, όχι απαραίτητα από το LF, αλλά και από άλλους οργανισμούς.
<Anoniem4l> 1/5* sorry kerato
<Anoniem4l> @ ndrosis: http://training.linuxfoundation.org/linux-courses/find-linux-training-courses
<ndrosis> thnx
<NikTh> Π.χ. http://training.linuxfoundation.org/essentials-of-system-administration
<NikTh> Ένα καλό bundle 500$ , και για training αλλά και για certification. (άσχετα αν δεν τα έχω, είναι ΟΚ σαν τιμή).
<Anoniem4l> auto malista nai
<ndrosis> μωρέ πάνε καλά 2.500?
<NikTh> Και το καλό είναι πως είναι: self paced. Δεν έχεις χρονικό όριο, έχεις ένα ολόκληρο χρόνο να μελετάς.
<NikTh> Δεν είναι π.χ. 4 μέρες και τέλος.
<Anoniem4l> ndrosis: auto akrivos elega k gw.. einai poly travigmeno
<NikTh> Διότι πραγματικά απορώ, σε 4-5 μέρες τι σκατά θα προλάβεις να μάθεις; :P
<ndrosis> και να τα έχεις δεν τα δίνεις είναι πολλά
<NikTh> Εγώ είπα, θα τα έδινα, μόνο και μόνο από περιέργεια. Αν είχα 2-3 τσουβάλια ευρά :P
<ndrosis> NikTh, που βάζεις τελεία και που κόμμα
<NikTh> Όπου να' ναι. :P
<ndrosis> και λίγα λες
<kerato> mporei aytes tis 5 meres na xoun kai tipota masatzoudes na se trivoun
<kerato> oso pairnei to certification
<Anoniem4l> XAaxaxaxxaaxxaxaxa
<ndrosis> και να τα είχα δεν θα τα έδινα  είμαι γέρος για τέτοια
<kerato> poso eisai ndrosis
<ndrosis> καλο kerato
<ndrosis> 39
<kerato> daks
<kerato> mh to les :p
<ndrosis> για τετοια ειμαι
<ndrosis> εκεί θέλει φρέσκα μυαλά όπως τον Anoniem4l
<Anoniem4l> e daksi den eimai kai toso fresko, 21 xronon eimai
<ndrosis> φρέσκο είναι έχεις μέλλον μπροστά σου
<Anoniem4l> sigoura, opos oloi mas edw pisteuw
<ndrosis> ναι
<NikTh> Για όσους επιμένουν ότι το uTorrent, ναι αυτό το CRAPware, είναι ο καλύτερος bitorrent client : http://forum.utorrent.com/topic/95041-warning-epicscale-riskware-silently-installed-with-latest-utorrent/
<ndrosis> NikTh, απλά πράγματα transmission
<NikTh> ndrosis: Ναι, ακόμη ΚΑΙ σε Windows.
<Anoniem4l> egw tin miristika peri utorrent prin kana xrono pou arxise ta ads
<Anoniem4l> an kai prin apo arketa xronia odos itan apta kalutera clients
<Anoniem4l> to `ktorrent` tou KDE einai mia xara gia mena
<ndrosis> τα KDE είναι ποιο βαριά από Gnome?
<Anoniem4l> logika nai
<Anoniem4l> an kai tha se gelasw den kserw leptomeries
<ndrosis> μωρέ καλά είμαι με το Unity
<Anoniem4l> logika exei tis idies apetisis me to unity giati exw akousei oti kai to unity den einai elafri
<kerato> to kde einai usable mono an kleiseis ta pim kai indexing services pou exei
<kerato> strigi,akonadi,nepomuk oles aytes tis vlakeies
<Anoniem4l> ^^^^
<NikTh> kerato: baloo :P
<kerato> tsixles?
<kerato> ti ein to ballo nik
<NikTh> xaxaxa, o αντικαταστάτης του nepomuk.
<kerato> a ok
<ndrosis> kerato, τότε γιατί να βάλει κάποιος αν είναι να αρχίζεις να κλείνεις services?
<NikTh> Χειρότερο από το nepomuk, λένε :P
<Anoniem4l> emena maresei giati exei diafora etoima themes kai genika to interface mou arese idietera
<ndrosis> άντε μετά να βάλεις κάποιον στο Linux με τόσες διανομές που υπάρχουν :P
<kerato> to oti yparxoun ta services de shmainei oti einai xrhsima se olous
<ndrosis> πάω πάσο
<kerato> proswpika vriskw ypervoliko na prepei na shkw8ei mysql gia na deis to desktop
<ndrosis> ειναι
<ndrosis> υπάρχει κάπου οδηγός να φτιάξω Live Ubuntu με apche, MySql και προεγκατεστημενη εφαρμογή που τρέχει με τα προαναφερόμενα?
<kerato> aposo kserw yparxei to UCK
<kerato> san thn orgawsh twn kosovarwn
<kerato> http://sourceforge.net/projects/uck/
<talos-mintgr> Το BeOS ειχε ανοιξει ένα ωραίο δρόμο. Το filesystem σαν βάση δεδομένων. Γιατι αντι να κάνεις ls απλά να μην κάνες SELECT filename FROM store WHERE parent='.'
<talos-mintgr> Και γιατι αντι να κρατάει μονο πληροφορίες μεγέθους και τροποποιησης να μην κρατάει και αλλες ιδιότητες οπως τα metadata ενος pdf?
<harispc> Hi guys!
<talos-mintgr> Τα extattrs βγήκαν για να καλύψουν αυτό το σκοπο αλλά δεν τα παίζουν τα GUI
<talos-mintgr> Αν είχαμε ένα τετοιο fs δεν θα θέλαμε τσιχλοφουσκες
<talos-mintgr> https://www.facebook.com/groups/244967872206504/
<talos-mintgr> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extended_file_attributes
<talos-mintgr> σορρυ bad link
<talos-mintgr> Πψς σας φαινετε η ιδέα?
<harispc> Πια ιδεα;?
<talos-mintgr> SQL based fs βασισμένο σε extattrs
<talos-mintgr> http://web.archive.org/web/20120204170632/http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/CommonExtendedAttributes
<kerato> nai wraio akougetai alla den kserw kata poson ena tetio fs 8a einai
<kerato> 1. grhgoro kai 2.asfales
<talos-mintgr> α) Μπορεί να γίνει γρηγορο. Ξερουμε να φτιαχνουμε τετοιες βάσεις δεδομένων
<talos-mintgr> β) Γιατι να μην είναι ασφαλές?
<harispc> Ωραίο ακούγεται
<talos-mintgr> Απλά θέλει αλλαγή ο τροπος που γραφεις τα προγραμματα για να το εκμεταλευτείς
<harispc> Αλλά απαραίτητα πρέπει: α) να είναι γρήγορο β) να είναι ασφαλές
<talos-mintgr> Το BeOS ειχε κάτι τέτοιο
<talos-mintgr> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Be_File_System
<talos-mintgr> Like its predecessor, OFS (Old Be File System, written by Benoit Schillings - formerly BFS),[4] it includes support for extended file attributes (metadata), with indexing and querying characteristics to provide functionality similar to that of a relational database.
<talos-mintgr> Και μολισ ανακαλυψα αυτο
<talos-mintgr> http://www.nobius.org/~dbg/practical-file-system-design.pdf
<talos-mintgr> Φανταστειτε το συστημα να εμφανίζει ενα εικονικο φάκελο που να έχει μέσα ολλα τα mp3 οργανωμένα σε φακέλους αυτόματα
<harispc> :P
<harispc> Φανταστειτε, να υπηρχε ο εικονικος αυτος φακελος, να ειχε ολους τους καλιτεχνες, οργανωμενα και να ακυγες αυτα που ηθελες.
<talos-mintgr> Ειχε φτασει το linux κοντα σε αυτό, αλλα μπλεξαμε στην συνεχεια με τα GUI
<harispc> Be free. Use Linux. (άσχετο)
<ndrosis> Παιδιά εγώ την κάνω Καλό απόγευμα!!!
<NikTh> Εγκατέστησα πρόσφατα σε έναν πολύ μέσο χρήστη, αρχάριο και επίσης virus magnet χρήστη, Linux. Με είχε φωνάξει στο παρελθόν 3-4 φορές για επιδιόρθωση Windows 7 (infected).
<talos-mintgr> Θα σε ξαναφωναξει να του στησεις photoshop μεσω wine
<kerato> kai lineage2
<NikTh> Μπαίνω πρόσφατα στο desktop του, για να δω τι γίνεται. Δεν χρησιμοποιεί τέτοιες εφαρμογές. Κυρίως όμως χρησιμοποιεί το μέγα CRAPware των social.
<NikTh> Facebook.
<NikTh> Βλέπω στις "Λήψεις" καμια 100στη αρχεία με επέκταση .scr που προέρχονται από το facebook. Και ευχαριστώ το Linux που με έσωσε από ακόμη μια επίσκεψη για επιδιόρθωση ιων!!!
<talos-mintgr> xaxa
 * NikTh lunch time 
<Anoniem4l> ahhahaha
<NikTh> Βέβαια, για να συνεχίσω την προηγούμενη σκέψη, αν ήμουν επαγγελματίας και έπαιρνα καμια 30αρα-40αρα ευρά για κάθε επισκευή, μάλλον δεν θα ευχαριστούσα το Linux. :P
<Anoniem4l> :)
<kerato> sthn prokeimenh periptwsh vevaia thn perissoterh douleia de thn ekane to linux alla esy, kai malista afilokerdws
<Anoniem4l> ^
<kilon> καλωσορισατε στην χωρα του τσαμπέ , δεν θα ευχαριστηθείτε την διαμονή σας
<Kostas> Γεια σας!!
<Anoniem4l> lol
<kilon> το ειπε και το εννοούσε
<NikTh> χαχαχα
<NikTh> Δεν είμαι επαγγελματίας, αλλά και να ήμουν ΟΚ είναι φιλαράκι, οπότε και πάλι χρήματα δεν θα έπαιρνα.
<NikTh> Το θέμα είναι ότι γλύτωσα τον "θόρυβο". Ντριν-Ντριν το τηλέφωνο συνέχεια για διάφορα προβλήματα. Ναι, όσο και να φαίνεται παράξενο.
<NikTh> Όταν ΞΕΡΕΙΣ για πιο λόγο θέλει τον υπολογιστή του ο άλλος, τότε ζυγιάζεις τα πράγματα και επιλέγεις μεταξύ Linux και Windows.
<kilon> εισαι πολυ καλός φίλος
<kilon> υπερβολικά καλός
<NikTh> kilon: Επειδή το "καλός" κάποια στιγμή εξαντλείται, του εγκατέστησα Linux για να παραμείνω καλός :P
<kilon> είπα καλός, όχι χαζός
<NikTh> Και να μη με πρήζει κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι με τους υιούς από το σκατό Facebook. Γιατί από εκεί προέρχονταν όλοι.
<NikTh> ιούς :P
<kilon> κοιτα
<kilon> για να κολησείς ιο στα windows πρεπει να εισαι πολυ τυχερος στις ημέρες μας
<kilon> οι ιοι είναι πλέον δεινόσαυροι
<NikTh> Μέσω facebook ; μπα, μάλλον δεν έχεις του κατάλληλους "φίλους".
<kilon> κανα trojan , αλλα τα περισσότερα πλέον είναι spyware μιας και εκεί είναι και το χρήμα
<NikTh> Μέσω προσωπικών μηνυμάτων στέλνεται το 90% των ιών πλέον και μέσω facebook. Κρυμμένοι σε κάθε είδους αρχείο το οποίο μόλις πατήσεις επάνω.. κάνει τη δουλειά του.
<kilon> εννοεις σκουλήκια
<NikTh> Στάνταρ θα είχε και spyware, αλλά δεν έκατσα να το ψάξω. Εξάλλου δεν έμεινε τίποτα στους δίσκους.
<NikTh> Απλά το spyware τις περισσότερες φορές (και αν είναι καλά φτιαγμένο), δεν σε ενοχλεί.
<kilon> για να είναι κατί ιος πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να αντιγράφει τον εαυτό του μέσα σε εκτελέσιμα αρχείς
<kilon> *αρχεία
<NikTh> Εδώ μιλάμε για ιούς που κάνουν μλκιες. Κλειδώνουν το PC, σου ζητάνε χρήματα για να το ξεκλειδώσεις..κλπ. Ιοι για εντελώς - παντελώς ανυποψίαστους δηλαδή. Ε, αυτό το φιλαράκι είναι ένας τέτοιος ανυποψίαστος χρήστης.
<kilon> αυτό ήταν δημοφιλές μια εποχή που το αρχεία ήταν μερικά δεκάδες σε δισκέτες
<NikTh> Ικανό τον είχα να πληρώσει κάποια στιγμή, γιατί τον εντόπισε π.χ το FBI και του κλείδωσε το PC. (χαχαχαχα)
<kilon> και ήταν εύκολο να δείς αν εμπενε ένα καινούργιο υποπτο αρχείο
<kilon> πλεον αυτό δεν είναι απαραίτητο με GBs και TBs, είναι πολύ εύκολο ενα αρχείο να χαθεί μέσα σε χιλιάδες άλλα αρχεία, εξού και οι ιοι είναι είδος σχεδόν εξαφανισμένο
<kilon> τα σκουλήκια απο την αλλη είναι ξεχωρισά αρχεία και κάνουν μια χαρά την ζημία τους
<kilon> συνήθως αντικαταστόυν κεντρικά εκτελέσιμα αρχεία συστήματος όπως το  explorer.exe
<kilon>  αντι να μολύνουν όλα τα εκτελέσιμα αρχεία όπως θα έκανε και ενας ιος
<Anoniem4l> ta skoulikia (worms) pigenoun mona tous kai den xriazete na patisei kati/na pesei se pagida o xrhsths
<Anoniem4l> ta lew swsta kilon?
<kilon> Anoniem4l: όπως όλα τα προγράμματα κάτι πρέπει να κάνεις για να τα ενεργοποιήσεις αλλά με το που σε μολύνουν μένουν συνεχόμενα ενεργά
<kilon> συνήθως είναι κάποιο μύνημα email ή facebook message κτλ
<Anoniem4l> egw nomizw pws ta skoulikia einai kati poly spanio, eidos pros eksafanisi stis meres mas giati triponoun apo mona tous
<Anoniem4l> tis fashs server-sided exploitation kai outo kath'ekshs
<kilon> εξαρτάται
<Anoniem4l> simfono
<kilon> στην τελική φάση όλα προγραμματα είναι
<Anoniem4l> nai
<Anoniem4l> 1sec
<kilon> οι ιοι είναι συνήθως πιο μπελαλίδικοι γιατί είναι πολύ δύσκολο να τους αφερέσεις επειδή τρυπώνουν μέσα στο αρχείο
<Anoniem4l> https://github.com/DarthTon/Blackbone
<Anoniem4l> auto einai ena project peri tou thematos gia epistimonikous skopous kai mono
<kilon> το πλεονέκτημα όπως για ένα σκουλήκι είναι επείδη είναι ανεξάρτητο αρχείο μπορεί να είναι ότι μέγεθος θέλει , δηλαδή ακόμα και μεγάληγ εφαρμογή
<kilon> *οπως = ομως
<Anoniem4l> egw padws etsi opos eipa kai prin pisteuw pws to skouliki legete skouliki giati triponei mono tou
<Anoniem4l> alliws tha mporouse na theorithei san trojan h esto trojan-virus
<kilon> το trojan είναι άλλα πραγμα, δεν εχει καταρχάς καμμία σχέση με virus
<Anoniem4l> uparxoun polla hybrid malware padws :p
<kilon>  to trojan είναι κανονική εφαρμογήγ που περιέχει επικύνδιον κώδικα
<kilon> συνηθώς πχ μπορεί να είναι ένας installer ή ένας serial generator
<Anoniem4l> an parw ena worm kai to cryptarw me self-extracting mechanism on-the-fly as poume theorite trojan h oxi?
<kilon> ναι σωστό, θα μπορούσε θεωρητικά ενας ιος να μετατράψει ένα installer σε tojan
<kilon> *trojan
<kilon> τα πάντα μπορείς να κάνεις
<Anoniem4l> ^ sta logia mou erxese
<kilon> ειδικά αμα ξέρει γλώσσα μηχανής και την αρχετοκτονική του συστήματαος κάνεις την ζωη του άλλου ενα εφιαλτή
<Anoniem4l> isxiei
<kilon> και άνετα μολύνεις και linux και macos και οτι θες
<Anoniem4l> oi ioi opos eipes einai oi pio megaloi psixovgaltes
<kilon> απλά το ψωμί είναι στα widoom
<kilon> kai κυριώς spyware
<Anoniem4l> eixes dei to FinFly exploit-kit mias megalhs eterias pou eftiaxne malware gia kivernisis?
<kilon> που έκει εχεί και πολλά λεφτα
<Anoniem4l> https://github.com/FinFisher/FinFly-Web
<Anoniem4l> exei mesa exploit gia linux
<Anoniem4l> s/exei/eixe/
<kilon> όχι το πιο ιδιαίτερο που έχω δεί είναι ιος που μετατρέπει τον εαυτό του για να μην μπορείς να τον αφαιρέσεις ή να τον εντοπίσεις
<kilon> εχω δεκαετία να ασχοληθώ με τον κλάδο
<Anoniem4l> kai egw den asxoloume toso apla kserw kapia pragmata
<kilon> είχαι κάνεις μεταπτυχιακό στη νομική για malware και πως ο νόμος μπορεί να προστατεύσει
<Anoniem4l> poly diskolo padws auto pou eipes peri self-mutation
<Anoniem4l> ade re, nomikh spoudases?
<kilon> το έχω πάθει αλλά όχι απο ιό
<Anoniem4l> free legal advice dineis? :D
<kilon> υπήρχε ένα utility για DOS για να γράφεις ελληνικά
<kilon> το hackara με disassembler  gia na τυπώνει το όνομα μου
<Anoniem4l> xaaxax IDA Pro?
<Anoniem4l> peri disassembler den boro na skefto allo pou me to opio na vgazeis akrh
<kilon> και μετά με απείλησε ότι θα διαγράψει το σκληρό μου δίσκο αν το ξανακάνω
<kilon> και μετετραψε τον εαυτό του πίσω στο αρχικό αρχείο
<kilon> νομίζα λεγότακ grkeyb
<kilon> ή κάτι τέτοιο
<Anoniem4l> malista
<kilon> μιλάμε τώρα για 1996
<Anoniem4l> oooo palies epoxes
<kilon> ναι δικηγόρος είμαι
 * NikTh brb
<Anoniem4l> nice :)
<kilon> disassembler den einai tipota apla soy deixnei to ektelesimo os assembly language
<kilon> alla ta strings einai se ksexoristo xoro kai mporeis eykola na ta allakseis
<Anoniem4l> nai kserw na diavazw assembly
<kilon> a oraio
<Anoniem4l> apla me ta compiler tou simera einai diskolo na vgaleis akrh
<kilon> ego ksero mono ta poly vasika apo epoxi DOS
<Anoniem4l> kai prepei na eksikiotheis sto perivalon
<kilon> eksartatai ton dissasmbler px kapoioi soy deixnei akoma kai to gui
<Anoniem4l> nai auto akrivos
<kilon> alla nai
<kilon> einai palouki gia guis apps
<Anoniem4l> to IDA Pro theorite to kalutero, kai odos pisteuw oti einai to kalitero
<Anoniem4l> giati vlepeis step by step ta jumps apo fragments tou kwdika sta epomena
<kilon> nai ontos kalo fenetai
<Anoniem4l> dhladh exei poly wraia sxediagramata kai opsh tis rohs tou programatos
<kilon> milas gia step debugger fantazomai
<Anoniem4l> no no, disassembling
<kilon> ma o debugger kanei disassembling
<Anoniem4l> tote nai :P
<Anoniem4l> den eimai sigouros padws pws to IDA pro kanei disassembling
<kilon> px gcc debugger
<kilon> edo akoma kai to DOS ekane apo mono toy
<Anoniem4l> hahahah
<Anoniem4l> palies kales epoxes DOS e?
<Anoniem4l> to 1996 imoun 3 xronon AHAHAH
<kilon> milame gia epoxeis poly
<kilon> poly
<kilon> poly
<kilon> pio aples
<kilon> oxi 700 vivliothikes gia mia efarmogi
<Anoniem4l> ^^^
<Anoniem4l> pisteuw htane poly wraies epoxes peri programatizmou ktl
<Anoniem4l> giafto anthise o programatismos kai genika olh h fash
<Anoniem4l> Simple > all
<kilon> milame gia epoxes poy na grafeiw assembly den itan psyxiki astheneia
<Anoniem4l> ^^^ :)
<kilon> nai alla allo 6 mhz kai allo 6 ghz ;)
<kilon> alla nai gia glossa mixanes akoma yparxoyn emulators gia ayta ta platforms
<kilon> px assembly ston Amstrad i stin Amiga itan arketa eykoli
<kilon> kai yparxei kosmos poy akoma grafei kodika
<kilon> alla profanos i sintriptiki pleiopsifia protima monternes platformes
<kilon> kai oxi adika
<kilon> eksaloy o python ta exei kanei pio apla ta pragmata
<kilon> ora na tin kano
<kilon> ciao paides
<kerato> se amstrad eixa ksekinhsei ki egw aasembly
<kerato> kai basic kai logo
<kerato> good times
<kilon> kerato: CPC 6128 o protos moy ypologistis, me to apaisio Green monitor :D
<kilon> alla ego ekana mono basic
<kilon> o/
<kerato> tzovena oloi edwmesa vlepw
<Anoniem4l> back
<Anoniem4l> tzovena == ?
<Anoniem4l> nekra? :P
<kerato> pourangers
<eliasps> Καλησπέρα!
<Anoniem4l> kalhsperes
<NikTh> Καλώς τον eliasps
<kilon> xmm to Vulkan fenetai poly endiafero
<kilon> next generation OpenGL alla pio low level
<kilon> gia na doyme
<harispc> Hi guys!
<NikTh> Hi harispc
<NikTh> Καλώς τον Mr.SUSE ( drpaneas )
<harispc> Hι να μαστε παλι.
<NikTh> drpaneas: Πως πάει η Γερμανία; την παλεύεις;
<harispc> Ποιον torrent client χρησιμοποιητε?
<Anoniem4l> ktorrent
<Anoniem4l> simple, works.
<harispc> Transmission & QBittorent. To utorrent εχει γινει παρα πολυ βλακια
<drpaneas> NikTh: κατα εναν περιεργο λογο, η προσαρμογη ηταν πολυ ομαλοτερη απο οτι περιμεναμε
<NikTh> transmission
<drpaneas> NikTh: όλα πάνε πάρα πολύ καλά, δεν έχω κανένα παράπονο
<NikTh> drpaneas: Ωραία!
<harispc> http://ubuntu-gr.org
<harispc> λαθος σορτ
<harispc> *σορυ
<drpaneas> τωρα περιμενω να δω, αν θα παρουν εναν φιλο μου, να εχω παρεα :)
<chris___> geia sas paidia
<Anoniem4l> hello
<xeirwn> kalispera paides
<chris___> να κανει ο αρχαριος κανα δυο ερωτησεις?
<chris___> 1η,πως κανω να αλλαζει η γλωσσα με shift alt?
<chris___> ??????????
<harispc> Περιμενε να πω
<harispc> Πηγαινε στις ρυθμίσεις συστήματος
<chris___> xaxaxax
<chris___> nai
<harispc> Επέλεξε "Πληκτρολόγιο"
<chris___> nai
<harispc> εχεις βαλει τα ελληνικα ηδη (δηαλδη μπορεις να γραψεις ελληνικα μεσω του language switcher)?
<chris___> beβεια
<chris___> βεβαια
<harispc> Εκει σε αυτο το παραθυρο με το πληκτρολογιο καπου λεει "Πληκτρα για την αλλαγη στην επομενη γλωσσα"
<chris___> δε το βλεπω χαρη
<harispc> Τι βλεπεις?
<harispc>    
<chris___> αριστερα εχει γενικη προσβαση,εκκινητες...κλπ κλπ
<chris___> και δεξιατα περιεχομενα τους
<chris___> αλλα δεν εχει αυτην την επιλογη
<harispc> περιμενε ενα λεπτο
<harispc> Πήγαινε στις ρυθμίσεις συστήματος και επέλεξε "Πληκτρολόγιο" και πηγαινε στο ¨Πληκτρολόγιση"
<chris___> ναι
<chris___> μετα
<chris___> ?
<harispc> μισο λεπτακι
<harispc> περιμενε θα τραβηξω ενα βιντεο πως το κανεις για να βοηθισω καλυτερα
<chris___> οοοκκκκ
<harispc> οκ
<chris___> παιδια να ρωτησω και κατι αλλο,εβαλα  xbmc απο κεντρο λογισμικου κι μου κολλησε το συστημα και το ξαναεβγαλα.
<chris___> ειδα οτι εινι παλια εκδοση,ηδη εχει αλλαξει ονομασια σε kodi
<chris___> ξερει κανεις αν μπαινει και πως η τελευταια εκδοση?
<NikTh> chris___: http://kodi.wiki/view/HOW-TO:Install_Kodi_for_Linux
<chris___> δουλευει καλα αυτη η εκδοση?τν εχει κανεις?
<NikTh> copy-paste τις εντολές που είναι στο 1.1 μια-μια και είσαι κομπλέ.
<NikTh> Προσωπικά δεν το χρησιμοποιώ.
<chris___> εχεις ακουσει κατι μηπως?
<chris___> τις εντολες με τα κοκκινα γραμματα η με τα μπλε λες?
<NikTh> Με τα κόκκινα. Τα μπλε δεν είναι εντολές, είναι links.
<NikTh> 4 εντολές είναι.
<chris___> οκ
<chris___> τα υπολοιπα αποκατω χρειαζονται?
<chris___> 1.1.1?
<NikTh> Για αρχή όχι. Αυτά είναι πρόσθετα, τα κάνεις εγκατάσταση ΑΝ θες, επιλεκτικά.
<chris___> οκ θνκς
<NikTh> chris___: Ρίξε και μια ματιά εδώ: http://osarena.net/rythmiste-to-kodi-sta-metra-sas
<harispc> Etoimazomai gia to video @chris__
<chris___> miso kanv egkatastash kodi apo terminal
<harispc> ok
<chris___> ok pes tora
<harispc> Στις ρυθμίσεις συστήματος, επέλεξε "Εισαγωγή κειμένου"
<chris___> καταχωρηση κειμενου?
<chris___> μηπως?
<harispc> ναι
<harispc> Εκεί που λέει "Αλλαγή στην επόμενη γλώσσα" πάτησε
<chris___> οκ ετοιμο
<chris___> θενκς
<harispc> Τίποτα καλά ελληνικά...
<chris___> xaxaxa
<chris___> χαχαχα
<harispc> xaxa
<chris___> παω να σεταρω kodi για otesports
<harispc> ΟΚ καλή επιτυχία!
<harispc> στο σεταρισμα κώδικα
<chris___> τι εννοεις?
<harispc> Eννοώ ότι να έχει επιτυχία αυτό που πας να κάνεις
<chris___> γιεςς
 * NikTh dinner time
<harispc> godbye kerato
<xeirwn> kalh sou oreksi Nikth
<NikTh> Καλή χώνεψη, πλέον :)
<xeirwn> lol
<xeirwn> ektos kai ean htane putoguros ;-)
<NikTh> LAS live now (για όποιον παρακολουθεί): http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/1030/jblive/
<pc_magas> Kalispera
<xeirwn> kalispera pc_magas
<pc_magas> ti nea?
<xeirwn> argises apopse......
<pc_magas> E xtypisa 2-3 epeisodia anime
<pc_magas> KAi milisa sto skype arketi wra
<xeirwn> egw tsakonomai me tis virtual machines...oi upolipoi den kserw
<xeirwn> esu ti kaneis ?
<pc_magas> xeirwn, egw paizw ligo me Java kai Servlets
<pc_magas> Kai NAI katafera na kanw Deploy ena Servlet
<xeirwn> epitelousssssssssssssssssssss
<xeirwn> bravo-bravo
<pc_magas> Pame guia Spring MVC
<pc_magas> gia*
<xeirwn> me to kalo...
<pc_magas> Loipon Sayonara ta leme l8er
<xeirwn> kalhnuxta kai apo mena, kai kalh ebdomada se olous.
<NikTh> Καληνύχτα ΚΑΙ από μένα. :)
#ubuntu-gr 2016-03-07
<RODIFIRE> Γεια σας
<RODIFIRE> ηθελα να κανω μια "χαζη" ερωτηση. θελω να σβησω τα ubuntu γιατι εχω μεγαλο προβλημα και λυση δεν βρισκω οποτε ηθελα να ρωτησω
<RODIFIRE> μεσω Live πχ ubuntu xuntu και ετσι αν το κανω ενα φορματ το σκληρο θα ειμαι οκ?
<RODIFIRE> η το boot θα παραμηνει οπως ειναι? με πρωτα τα ubuntu για επλογη?
<imhidin`> ok
<RODIFIRE> δηλαδη θα τρεχει στα windows 10 αμεσως? χωρις το κλασικο boot?
<imhidin`> ama kaneis install ta windows 10 nai
<RODIFIRE> τα εχω εγκατεστημενα ηδη ειμαι με dual boot
<imhidin`> ok k ti thes na kaneis
<imhidin`> na diagrapseis ta ubuntu k na exeis mono windows?
<RODIFIRE> απλα ρωταω αν τα κανω φορματ τον σκληρο αν θα bootari αμεσως στα windows η αν θα εχω το boot του ubuntu (που δεν θελω)
<RODIFIRE> δηλαδη θελω οταν διαγραψω τα ubuntu να μην εχω το boot του και εχω "προβλημα"
<imhidin`> oxi den allazei
<RODIFIRE> και πως μπορω να το καταργησω το boot ? :/
<imhidin`> me to rescue disk twn windows
<rodifire_> συγνωμη σταματισε το ιντερνετ απαντησες κατι και το εχασα?
<imhidin`> me to rescue disk twn windows
<rodifire_> αυτο υπαρχει στο dvd εγκαταστασης?
<imhidin`> nai
<imhidin`> yparxoun odigoi sto internet gia to pws tha to kaneis
<rodifire_> ωραια :) και μηπως θα μπορουσες να μου πεις πως λεγεται η διαδικασια να την ψαξω στο ιντερνετ να μην σε κουραζω? ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια σου :)
<imhidin`> repair windows boot loader
<rodifire_> ωραια θα το κοιταξω αυριο που θα τα σβησω
<rodifire_> ευχαριστω πολυ και παλι νασαι καλα :D :D :)
<imhidin`> <3
<koleygr> imhidin το boot repair disk δεν θα εκανε δουλεια αν εβρισκε μονο windows?
<imhidin`> koleygr, mallon alla gt na valei allo bootloader otan kalista exei idi to grub
<xeirwn> kalispera paides..
<xeirwn> talos-mintgr, ....me balate se skepseis me tis apantyhseis sas.
<talos-mintgr> αυτο καλό ειναι
<xeirwn> gia kalo to blepeis esu ?
<xeirwn> egw pantos blepw oti prepei na ksanaxtisw ton disko mou ( partitioning), apo thn arxh :-(
<talos-mintgr> Οχι απαραίτητα
<talos-mintgr> Έχεις ένα partition για /home
<xeirwn> nai
<talos-mintgr> Φτιάξε εκει μέσα ενα /home/data/movies /home/data/pictures ...
<talos-mintgr> Δωσε δικαιώματα ώστε να μπορεί ο καθένας να γραφει εκει και είσαι εντάξει
<xeirwn> miso...thlf.
<xeirwn> ok...back
<xeirwn> meta to reinstal tou ubuntu, enw blepw thn common partition , den me afhnei na thn diaxeiristw...otan paw stis idiotites mou grafei sto katw meros " You are not the owner, so you cannot change these permissions "
<talos-mintgr> Θυμάσε αυτά που είπα για το id ?
<talos-mintgr> Αλλά τα πάντα μπορεί να τα κάνει  ο root
<talos-mintgr> με την ενετολή
<xeirwn> nai 8umamai kai to ekana mou ebgale akribws opws ta eixes grapsei
<talos-mintgr> sudo chown -R xeirwv /common/books
<talos-mintgr> μπορεί να θέλει -r δωσε man chown το κλεβεις για σένα και του αλάζεις ιδιοητεσ
<talos-mintgr> ψηοςν = ψηανγε οςνερ
<talos-mintgr> chown - change owner
<talos-mintgr> chmod = chnage mode
<talos-mintgr> οπότε άλλος τρόπος
<talos-mintgr> sudo chmod -R a+rwX /common/books
<talos-mintgr> Υπάρχουν απέιρα μερη στο δίκτυο και σε βιβλία γα να δείς για αυτες τις εντολές
<xeirwn> miso kati den paei kala...na kanw kapoia test.
<xeirwn> 8a mpw kai me mint , na dw an mporei na diaxeiristei thn common partition
<talos-mintgr> Αγοράζουμε ψωμί για μια εβδομάδα
<talos-mintgr> http://blogs.microsoft.com/blog/2016/03/07/announcing-sql-server-on-linux/
#ubuntu-gr 2016-03-08
<giannis2002> αυτη η ιστοσελιδα https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/ δεν ισχυει πλεον; υπαρχη καποια αλλη που μπορω να μετασχω;
<RODIFIRE> Γεια σας
<RODIFIRE> εσβησα τα Ubuntu μετα απο προβληματα που ειχα και μιας θα κανω καιρο να ξανα μπω σαυτο το pc προσπαθησα να επαναφερω το κανονικο boot του windows 10 αλλα χωρις επιτυχια
<RODIFIRE> μηπως μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει πως?
<RODIFIRE> γιατι ακολουθησα εναν οδηγο στο ιντερνετ και μου το εκανε χειροτερα
<RODIFIRE> μου βγαζει ενα σαν commant line στην αρχη που ανοιγω το pc μου πλεον
<RODIFIRE> μηπως μπορει να με βοηθησει καποιος πως να βγαλω το boot του ubuntu και να εχω τον windows γιατι εχω προβλημα?
<kerato> exeis kapoio meso me ta windows? dvd/usb
<kerato> kan boot apo afto kai pata repair anti gia install apo thn arxh
<RODIFIRE> ναι εχω τον windows 7 (που θελω να κανω εγκατασταση) και τον windows 10 που εχω τωρα στο pc mou
<RODIFIRE> των windows 10 δλδ
<RODIFIRE> γιατι το δοκιμασα ετσι και μου εχει καποιες επιλογες "αντιμετωπιση" χωρις αποτελεσμα
<RODIFIRE> ενα βιντεο που ακολουθησα απο εκει μεβαλε να το κανω και πατησα 2 εντολες στο commant line και τωρα μου βγαζει grub> οποτε τον ανοιγω
<RODIFIRE> επισης θελω να βαλω τα windows 7 μαζι με τα 10 που εχω οποτε μπορει να διορθονοταν αυτοματα αυτο αλλα δεν ξερω πως και δεν βρισκω οδηγο
<RODIFIRE> και φοβαμαι να κανω κανονικα την εγκατασταση στο αλλο partition τα 7 μην δεν μπορω μετα να τρεξω τα 10 ξερω γω
<RODIFIRE> το μονο που βρισκω ειναι να κανω τα 10 ενω εχουν τα 7 εγω θελω το αντιθετο :/
<RODIFIRE> καμια βοηθεια καποιος να βγαλω ακρη? με τον εναν η αλλον τροπο?
<RODIFIRE> βασικα οχι τροπο εννουσα ενα απο τα 2 που θελω να κανω :P :P
<kerato> oute kan exw katalavei ti 8es
<kerato> an 8es mono won 10 kai 7
<kerato> profanws eisai se la8os chatroom
<RODIFIRE> απλα ειπα αν με το να κανω εγκατασταση τα windows λυθη το προβηλμα μου εγω θελω
<RODIFIRE> να μπορεσω να "Αφερεσω" το boot απο ubuntu alla καθος προσπαθησα με εναν τροπο στο ιντερνετ μου βγαζει μαυρη οθονη με γραμματα και λεει grub>
<RODIFIRE> δοκιμασα με το dvd windows 10 που εχω στης επιλογες αντιμετωπιση αλλα παλι δεν καταφερα να βγαλω το grub> και γενικα να κανω τιποτα
<RODIFIRE> μαλλον μου το βγαζει αυτο γιατι προσπαθησα να σβησω το ubuntu boot δεν ξερω τι να πω
<RODIFIRE> λοιπον με το που ανοιγω τωρα πλεον τον υπολογιστη μου μου βγαζει
<RODIFIRE> GNU GRUB version 2.02 beta2-9ubuntu1.7
<RODIFIRE> Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists possible device or file completions
<RODIFIRE> grub>_
<RODIFIRE> τι κανω τωρα για να το βγαλω αυτο και να βαλω κανονικα να τρεχει τα windows μου οπως πριν τα ubuntu
<RODIFIRE> μπορει να με βοηθησει καποιος?
<koleygr> Δοκιμασε με το boot repair disk
<RODIFIRE> αυτο πρεπει να το κατευασω απο καπου και να το γραψω σε dvd?
<koleygr> θα σου περασει τον grub απο την αρχη και θα διαλεγεις απο εκει ποια win θα τρεξεις
<koleygr> ναι ... το κατεβαζεις και το γραφεις σε CD
<koleygr> ειναι κατω απο 700MB
<koleygr> τρεχει κι απο φλασακι
<RODIFIRE> και αν δεν εχω cd και εχω μονο dvd
<koleygr> Απλως στο τελος δεν θα εχεις τον bootloader των windows αλλα θα επιλεγεις απο τον grub
<RODIFIRE> δηλαδη οπως οταν ειχα ubuntu?
<koleygr> γραψε το σε φλασακι να μην ξοδεψεις dvd αδικα
<koleygr> ναι
<RODIFIRE> :/ δεν μπορω καπως μετα να το βγαλω τελειος αυτο?
<koleygr> οπως οταν ειχες τα ubuntu αλλα θα σου δινει επιλογες για windows
<koleygr> Έστι κι αλλιως θελεις οταν ξεκιναει ο υπολογιστης να σου δινει επιλογη 7 ή 10
<koleygr> αυτο το κανει μια χαρα και ο grub
<koleygr> αλλιως πρεπει να ψαχτεις απο φορουμ των windows που ξερουν καλυτερα την περιπτωση σου
<koleygr> το πλεονεκτημα του grub ειναι πως αν σε λιγα χρονια πχ δοκιμασεις οποιοδηποτε λινουξ θα ειναι ετοιμα ολα
<RODIFIRE> οταν ξανα ερθω θα βαλω σιγουρα παλι linux απλα δυστιχως δεν μπορω να βαλω τα windows 7 ξανα τωρα και ειναι μεγαλο μπερδεμα γιαυτο :/
<RODIFIRE> τελος παντων βρικα καπου και το κατεβαζω τωρα να το καψω σε cd
<koleygr> ναι
<koleygr> και βαλε τον υπολογιστη να ξεκινησει απο το cd μετα
<RODIFIRE> απλα τα ubuntu σε εμενα ειχαν μεγαλο προβλημα με σκληρο και διαφορα και θα δοκιμασω κατι αλλο δηλαδη οπως εχω κανω απλα μια εγκατασταση το linux και θα ειμαι οκ?
<koleygr> ναι
<koleygr> θα εισαι οκ
<RODIFIRE> απλα το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι οταν ανοιγω τωρα το pc μου ετρεχε τα ubuntu αν το ξεχνουσα τα οποια ειχα σβηση γιαυτο ηθεα να το βγαλω :/
<koleygr> οκ
<koleygr> θα φτιαξει αυτο
<koleygr> δεν θα βρει ubuntu και θα σου δινει επιλογη μονο windows
<koleygr> και ποτε να μη γυρισεις σε λινουξ δε θα σου δημιουργει προβλημα
<koleygr> τί να σου δινει την επιλογη 7 η 10 ο grub τί να σου τη δινει ο bootloader των windows
<RODIFIRE> α οκ μετα, μολις κατευει και το γραψω θα ξανα ρωτησω αν θελω κατι η διαδηκασια ειναι ευκολη? θα βαλω σιγουρα Linux οταν ξανα ερθω σαυτο το pc γιατι δεν τα θελω τα windows για βασικα μου :P
<koleygr> ok
<RODIFIRE> ωραια δεν ηξερα οτι θα γινει ετσι τοτε δεν εχω προβλημα καλα θα ειμαι και ετσι
<koleygr> τρεξε το bootrepair disk
<koleygr> θα σου κανει ερωτησεις οπως αν ο δισκος sdb ειναι αφαιρουμενος ή οχι κλπ
<koleygr> απαντας και σε λιγα λεπτα ειναι ολα οκ
<RODIFIRE> ωραια :) αντε να κατευει τοτες να ξεμπερδευω να ειμαι οκ :) (εχω και VDSL εδω τρομαρα μου :P :P )
<koleygr> εδω θα ειμαι για οτι χρειαστεις
<RODIFIRE> ευχαριστω πολυ ! για αλλη μια φορα με βοηθησατε :)
<koleygr> τιποτα
<koleygr> Στο τελος θα σου βγαλει ενα συνδεσμο στον οποιο μπορεις να ανατρεξεια αν υπαρξει προβλημα... Εχε ενα χαρτακι η κατι προχειρο να τον γραψεις
<koleygr> μπορει να χρειαστει... αν και συνηθως ολα γινονται μια χαρα
<RODIFIRE> οκ θα το εχω ετοιμο :) ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα και ευκολα γιατι δεν το εχω με τυχη μαυτα εχω :P :P
<koleygr> RODIFIRE οταν περασεις τα 10αρια μπορει αυτα να στον σβησουν απο μονα τους και να περασουν το δικο τους bootloader μπορει και οχι
<koleygr> αλλα μεχρι τοτε θα ειναι ολα καλα
<koleygr> εδω ειμαι σε οτι χρειαστεις
<koleygr> καμια φορα κολλαει... αν κολησει το κλεινεις και το ξανατρεχεις απο το μενου
<koleygr> boot repair λεγεται και υπαερχει στο μενου του λινουξ που θα σου ανοιξει
<koleygr> θα ειμαι εδω να ρωτησεις οτιδηποτε
<koleygr> μην κανεις τιποτα μονος σου αν δε με ρωτησεις και ολα θα πανε καλα
<RODIFIRE> ειναι μπερδεμα πλεον στο pc μου αλλα ειχα τα 7 και μετα εβαλα dual boot τα 10 και μου ειχε να διαλεξω ενα απο τα δυο, οταν εβαλα τα 10 ομως δεν μπορουσα να ξανα μπω στα 7 για uefi και μαλακιες και τα εσβησα και εκοψα τον σληρο και εβαλα τα ubuntu me ta 10
<RODIFIRE> και τωρα εχω εγκατεστιμενα μονο τα 10
<RODIFIRE> οκ :)
<koleygr> οκ
<koleygr> κανενα προβλημα
<koleygr> θα στο φτιαξοει αυτοματα το bootrepair disk
<koleygr> τι μαλακια ειναι αυτο το UEFI τελος παντων... οπου εμφανιζεται δημιουργει προβληματα
<RODIFIRE> εγω απο το προβλημα το εμαθα αλλιως δεν θα ηξερα οτι υπαρχει, και δεν ξερω αν γινεται να βαλω ξανα windows 7 τωρα που εχω τα 10 γιατι μου λεει για gpt uefi και ετσι τωρα που εσβησα τα 7 :/ τεσπα
<RODIFIRE> ετοιμο το cd :D
<koleygr> βαλε να ξεκινησει ο υπολογιστης απο το CD
<koleygr> οταν ξεκινησει θα σου εχει επιλογη κανονικη εκκινηση ή failsafe... διαλεξε κανονικη
<RODIFIRE> Οκ :)
<RODIFIRE> περιμενω να φορτοση το boot-Repair-Disk τωρα :P :)
<koleygr> οκ
<koleygr> αργει λιγακι γιατι διαβαζει απο το Cd
<koleygr> Με την ευκαιρια φωρτωνω σε ωνω αρα ω και ειναι ρημα αρα φορτώσει
<koleygr> χωρις παρεξηγηση αλλα τυχαινει να ειμαι καθηγητης
<koleygr> :)
<RODIFIRE> κατι μου εβγαλε  :P
<RODIFIRE> να κρατισω αντιγραφο λεει
<RODIFIRE> εχει πανω συνιστωμενη και κατω δημιουργια περιληψης
<RODIFIRE> χαχαχα αν το προσεξω λιγο τα καταφερνω με τα ορθογραφικα :Ρ οχι οτι ειμαι αστερας
<koleygr> ουτε εγω ειμαι
<RODIFIRE> αλλα εχω το κακο οτι γραφω γρηγορα και :/ γαμησετα εχω την κοπελα μου που με βελτιοσε αρκετα χαχα
<koleygr> διαλεξε recomended
<koleygr> συνιστώμενη ή όπως το λεει
<rodifire_> μου σταματησε το ιντερνετ , μου εβγαλε τωρα η επιδιορθωση της εκκινησης επετυχε
<koleygr> οκ
<rodifire_> παταω οκ σωστα
<koleygr> γραψε το λινκ που σου δινει καπου
<koleygr> οκ
<rodifire_> οκ
<koleygr> τι κανει τωρα?
<rodifire_> μου εχει ενα txt αλλα δεν βρικα λινκ
<koleygr> τι txt?
<koleygr> αρχειο ή γραφει κατι στην οθονη?
<rodifire_> αρχειο ανοιχτο που γραφει διαφορα στην οθονη boot-info.txt
<koleygr> αν θες ανοιξε τον φακελο και σωσε το στο desktop των 10
<koleygr> αν ανοιγει φακελος
<koleygr> ή σε κανενα σρτικακι αν εχεις προχειρο
<koleygr> στικακι
<koleygr> λογικα δεν ειναι κατι σημαντικο... αλλα αν δεν πετυχει μπορει να μας χρειαστει
<rodifire_> δεν βλεπει ουτε τον σκληρο ουτε usb
<rodifire_> μονο root kai fire system
<koleygr> για μπες μηπως στο root  βρεις media
<rodifire_> εχει cd rom μονο φακελο
<koleygr> ok
<koleygr> μπορεις να το διαβασεις να δεις αν λεει κατι σημαντικο?
<koleygr> ή να μπεις ιντερνετ και να κανεις copy paste εδω το κειμενο?
<rodifire_> τωρα δεν ξερω και τι να κοιταξω μου λεει για sda1,2,3,4,5,6 που ειχα τα 7 εχω τα 10 (8 τα λεει) το ext4,swap
<rodifire_> και διαφορα περιεργα παρακατω ειναι αρκετα
<rodifire_> σαυτα λεει no errors found
<koleygr> γιατι δεν ειχες σβησει τα ubuntu?
<koleygr> οκ
<rodifire_> τα ειχα κανει φορματ αλλα εχω ακομα τα partition
<koleygr> δεν θα εχεις προβλημα
<koleygr> οκ
<koleygr> μπορεις να διαγραψεις τελειως αυτα τα partitions
<koleygr> μπορεις να το κανεις απο τα win  τωρα που θα μπεις
<koleygr> κλεισε το παραθυρο και βγες απο το bootrepair
<koleygr> θα σου πεταξει εξω το cd και θα κανει επανεκινηση
<koleygr> βγαλε το cd οταν το πεταξει εξω και ξεκινα κανονικα απο το δισκο σου
<rodifire_> παλι το ιδιο μου εβγαλε :(
<koleygr> δηλαδη?
<rodifire_> αυτο με το grub
<koleygr> σου βγαζει επιλογη ubuntu?
<koleygr> δεν ξεκιναει τα win 10?
<rodifire_> οχι δεν μου βγαζει τιποτα οπως και πριν τα παραπανω που ειχα πει και grub>
<koleygr> περιεργο να μην το εφτιαξε το bootrepair
<rodifire_> οταν το ξεκιναω μου εχει μια μαυρη οθονη και λεει αυτα που ειχα πει θες να τα ξανα γραψω? δεν εχει να διαλεξω αν θελω καποιο leitoyrgiko
<rodifire_> αυτην την μαλακια μου την βγαζει απο οταν ακολουθησα ενα βιντεο στο youtube :/
<koleygr> μαλλον εχουν προβλημα τα windows....αλλιως θα τα ξεκινουσε κανονικα ο grub
<koleygr> κατι χαλασε σε αυτα
<rodifire_> τα windows 10 μπορω να τα τρεξω μονο απο το bios (με παρομιο τροπο που κανω να τρεξει και απο δισκο
<xeirwn> kalispera paides :-)
<koleygr> καλησπερα
<rodifire_> καλησπερα
<koleygr> rodifire... μαλλον θα πρεπει να το ψαξεις στα forum των windows
<koleygr> αυτοι θα ξερουν καλυτερα τι εχουν παθει τα win και δεν ξεκινανε
<koleygr> εχε ετοιμο και το βιντεακι που σου δημιουργησε το προβλημα
<rodifire_> που υπαρχει αναλογο forum?
<rodifire_> γιατι δεν ξερω
<koleygr> δεν ξερω πολλα απο windows
<koleygr> αν βαλεις windows forum στο google θα σου βγαλει επιλογες
<xeirwn> koleygr, to problhma mou lu8ike...ekana etsi opws to periegrapses,sto forum
<koleygr> διαλεξε ενα απο τα πρωτα και μπες
<koleygr> ωραια xeirwn ... χαιρομαι
<koleygr> Αν εχεις gpt τωρα... μπορεις να φτιαξεις οσα primary partitions θελεις και να βαλεις οσες διανομες θελεις
<xeirwn> nai alla 8elw na se rwthsw, giati exeis tosa polla leitourgika?..se ti sou xreiazonte?
<rodifire_> στο ειπα οτι δεν θα τα καταφερω ετσι ευκολα :P
<koleygr> αν αποφασισεις να βαλεις openSUSE ρωτα με γιατι μπορει να μη στο ξεκιναει αν δεν κανεις σωστα την εγκατασταση
<xeirwn> oups kai pws blepoume an exoume GPT ?
<koleygr> rodfire... Εμενα παντα μου δουλευε το bootrepair disk... το προβλημα δημιουργηθηκε στα windows με το βιντεακι που ακολουθησες... και δε φορτωνουν
<koleygr> δεν ειναι προβλημα του grub πλεον
<rodifire_> ναι εκει εγινε η χαζομαρα :/
<koleygr> xeirwn... αν μπεις στο gparted σου εχει information για το δισκο
<koleygr> το δειχνει εκει
<xeirwn> exw prospa8isei epaneilimena na balw kai debian kai opensuse alla pistepse me den ta exw kataferei akoma...apelpistika kai ta paratisa,gia auto bido8ika sta ubuntu kai sto mint
<koleygr> ευκολο ειναι ... εγω εχω προσπαθησει λιγο για gentoo μια φορα και τα βρηκα σκουρα
<koleygr> λολ
<koleygr> το debian και το openSUSE μπαινουν πολυ ευκολα
<xeirwn> oxi oti mou kakopane bebaiws, alla h8ela na eixa kai mia geush apo debian kai apo opensuse :-)
<koleygr> δες αν εχεις gpt και μπορω να σε βοηθησω να τα περασεις κι αυτα
<koleygr> αλλα εγω το openSUSE δεν το εχω με btfs αλλα με ext4
<xeirwn> loipon den kserw pws egine alla exw partition table:gpt
<koleygr> τελεια
<koleygr> βαζεις οσες διανομες θελεις σε primary partition
<xeirwn> gia kalipse me prwta plz se auto pou se rwtisa sto forum ... :-)
<koleygr> δες αν εχεις κι ενα bios_grub μικρο αφορμαριστο partition
<xeirwn> sxetika me ta backups
<xeirwn> o diskos ksekinaei me mia mikrh partition /dev/sda1 fat32 /boot/efi  200.00MiB
<xeirwn> den kserw omws an exei ekei mesa balei ton grub
<koleygr> καταλαβα
<koleygr> σου απαντησα στο φορουμ
<koleygr> αλλα δεν εχεις κανει ακριβως αυτο που σου ει[α
<xeirwn> molis to eida thx :-)...ara psaxnw gia exwteriko skliro.
<xeirwn> etsi den eixes pei ?
<koleygr> Αν εχεις αρχεια που θες να τα εχεις ασφαλη ότι κι αν παθει ο δισκος σου ειναι το καλυτερο ενας εξωτερικος σκληρος
<xeirwn> ok
<xeirwn> auto to katalabainw
<koleygr> τα παιρνεις και μαζι σου αν θες να πας σε κανενα φιλο και να τα χρησιμοποιησεις απο εκει
<rodifire_> και εγω εκανα κοπο πριν αρκετους μηνες να τον κανω gtp χωρις να σβησω τα αρχεια του για να βαζεις λειτουργικα θελει το καθενα το δικο του partition?
<koleygr> rodifire_ ναι
<koleygr> καλο ειναι να εχεις σε ξεχωριστο παρτισιον το καθε λειτουργικο σου
<xeirwn> eee etsi to ekana, 3 partitions eftiaksa , thn 1h ubuntu thn 2h mint , kai mia trith pou thn onomasa common
<koleygr> κοινο ειναι το swap
<koleygr> δε χρειαζεται ξεχωριστο swap η καθε διανομη
<xeirwn> nai ontws exei kai ena swap koino kai sto ubuntu , kai sto mint
<rodifire_> περιοριζει λιγο αυτο αλλα δεν πειραζει :P
<koleygr> τι περιοριζει?
<rodifire_> δεν ξερω αν η σκεψη μου ειναι σωστη αλλα αν μπορουσα να ειχα τα 60 gb μου να βαλω πχ 4 linux θα ειχα περισσοτερο ελευθερο χωρο για εφαρμογες γιαυτες ενω τωρα (αν δεν κανω λαθος) πρεπει να διαλεξω ποσο "εσωτερικο" χωρο θα του εχω για επιφανεια και 
<xeirwn> koleygr, gia rikse mia matiasthn beranda plz...
<rodifire_> εγω ξεκηνησα πριν 6 μηνες με xubuntu οπου μιλαω και ειμαι και τωρα απο το laptop μου
<rodifire_> μου το προτινανε γιατι το laptop μου ειναι διπυρινο με 4 gb και ειπαν οτι θα τρεχει πιο ανετα
<koleygr> Ναι... αλλα το καθε λινουξ σου θελει το δικο του χωρο
<koleygr> 60Gb ειναι λιγα για να εχεις 4 linux... 30-50 στο καθενα ειναι καλα
<koleygr> για να κατεβαζεις και τα προγραμματα που θελεις
<koleygr> και παλι θα πρεπει να μεταφερεις στο common τα πολλα σου αρχεια
<koleygr> πχ απο downloads
<rodifire_> ναι γιαυτο λεω αν ομως εγω δεν χρεισημοποιω πολυ ενα λειτουργικο τοτε παει "Χαμενος" ο χορος που το εδωσα
<rodifire_> δεν ξερω αν καταλαβαινεις την δικια μου λογικη :P :P :P
<koleygr> ε ετσι ειναι αυτα
<xeirwn> koleygr, ?
<koleygr> αν ειχες περασμενα 3 windows και χρησιμοποιουσες το ενα τα αλλα 2 θα σου επιαναν απο 100 το καθενα τσαμπα
<koleygr> xeirwn τι λες?
<xeirwn> sthn beranta koitakses ?
<koleygr> κοιταξα στο φορουμ αλλα δε βγηκα στη βεραντα μου
<rodifire_> καλα δεν ειμαι υπερ των windows  (προς αποφυγη παρεξηγισεων :P ) χρονια ηθελα να παω σε linux
<koleygr> Κοιταξα και στη βεραντα
<koleygr> λολ
<koleygr> τιποτα καινουριο
<xeirwn> to blepw oti den koitas...sou afhsa kati ekei
<koleygr> μια σκουπα και μια σφουγκαριστρα οπως τα αφησα
<rodifire_> και εξαλλου το ιδιο γινεται και εκει αν δεν κανω λαθος :P τα xubuntu τα εχετε δοκιμασει ? :)
<xeirwn> reeee hahahaha...koitakse sta private sou lew :-)
<xeirwn> me kseranes
<xeirwn> oxi sto forum bre...edw sto private sou lew.
<rodifire_> ποιο Linux μου προτηνετε να δοκιμασω οταν ξανα μπω στο pc μου?
<xeirwn> kalh sas nuxta  !
<koleygr> καληνυχτα
#ubuntu-gr 2016-03-09
<junkatown> ti ston peo
<junkatown> ti mistiriodis sinantiseis einai aytes stin veranta
<junkatown> vgainoun k enas-enas mh tous dei kaneis mazi lol
<kerato> !!
#ubuntu-gr 2016-03-10
<RODIFIRE> Γεια σας, εχω ενα προβλημα με τα xubuntu,μου αλλαξε η γλωσσα στα αγγλικα και δεν μπορω να  διαλεξω ξανα ελλινικα απο της ρυθμησεις μου το εχει "γκριζα" επιλογη μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει?
<RODIFIRE> ενω σε εναν αλλο χρηστη στο Laptop μου παλι ειναι κανονικα ολα ελλινικα οπως ηταν παντα
<RODIFIRE> υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να αλλαξω γλωσσα σε ελλινικα μεσο τερματικο? γιατι δεν μου επιτρεπει απο της ρυθμησεις? η καποιος αλλος τροπος?
<junkatown> pali provlimata exeis esu?
<RODIFIRE> εμα ειμαι επαγγελματιας εγω σαυτα ;) :P χαχαχα
<RODIFIRE> το καλο ειναι οτι δεν πειραζω κατι ερχονται μονα τους ;) :P
<junkatown> vale windows
<RODIFIRE> εχω windows χρονια και προσπαθω να ειμαι Linux καιρο τωρα γιατι τα βαρεθηκα
<RODIFIRE> (και εχουν προβληματα :P :P )
<junkatown> to myalo s exei provlima
<RODIFIRE> σε κινητα κονσολες videogames θα ειμαι η περιπτωση που λιγη ειχαν στα προβληματα
<RODIFIRE> καλα οκ οτι πεις φιλε
<junkatown> vasanisou.
<RODIFIRE> μπορεις να βοηθησεις?
<junkatown> psofa. XAXAXA
<RODIFIRE> καημενε :P
<RODIFIRE> μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει? η να μου πει που να ρωτησω? :P
<bobptz> παιδιά καλησπέρα
<bobptz> να ρωτήσω πότε υπολογίζετε να αποκατασταθεί το forum?
<RODIFIRE> θα βγω μπορει να μπω ξανα καποια στιγμη μηπως με βοηθησει καποιος οταν θα εχετε χρονο :) :)
<koleygr> Καλησπέρα
<koleygr> Εχω ενα θεματακι με τον ηχο στο debian μετα απο αναβαθμιση απο 7 σε 8
<koleygr> Αν ξερει και θελει καποιος να βοηθησει ας μου το πει
<bobptz> να ρωτήσω πότε υπολογίζετε να αποκατασταθεί το forum?
<alexpag> Καλησπέρα μήπως γνωρίζετε αν το forum θα επαναλειτουργήσει σύντομα;
<bobptz> alexpag, κι εγώ το ίδιο ρωτάω και δε παίρνα απάντηση
<alexpag> οπότε δεν θα υπάρχει κάποια άμεση εξέλιξη
<ee2455> alexpag, bobptz: Πριν 2 εβδομάδες, ένας διαχειριστής του φόρουμ (the_eye_) ανέφερε ότι σε 1-2 εβδομάδες /μάλλον/ θα είναι ΟΚ.
<alexpag> οκ ευχαριστώ
<bobptz> ee2455, επειδή άργησαν πάρα πολύ, ήρθα να μάθω νεώτερα
<ee2455> Δε γνωρίζω κάτι παραπάνω.
<bobptz> μάλον υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα, ήρθα να δω αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω σε κάτι
<bobptz> Έπρεπε να κάνουν ενημέρωση, έστω από το FB
<RODIFIRE> ευτυχώς το προβλημα με τα αγγλικα λυθηκε μονο του στα xubuntu δεν ξερω τι ειχε παθει ειχα κανει και επανεκκινησεις και ολα... αλλα τελος καλο ολα καλα :P
<junkacare> p sofa
<RODIFIRE> μου κανει εντυπωση που μου το εκανε αλλα οκ. υπαρχει καποιο Ελληνικο forum η chat για xubuntu?
<RODIFIRE> (το παιδακι junk που "βριζει" πισω απο μια οθονουλα θα τον κανω ignore καθε φορα γιατι ειναι πραγματικα τραγικος δεν μπορω να φανταστω την ζωη του παντως :P :P τελος παντων εγω μεχρι τωρα ηξερα μια φιληκη linuxπαρεα βοηθητικοι και καλοι που με εκανε
#ubuntu-gr 2016-03-11
<BK___> exit
<BK___> quit
<hey> kalispera se olous
<Guest32792> kalispera se olous
<Guest32792> 8a i8ela na sas kanw mia erwtisi
<Guest32792> xrisimopoiw Linux (ubuntu , mint , ubuntu mate) apo to 2006
<Guest32792> kai twra eimai se fasi pou psaxnw na parw kanena kalo laptop
<Guest32792> alla 8elw na einai 100% compatible me Linux , min trexw me drivers giati eixa kakes empeiries apo to proigoumeno mou (acer me nvidia)
<Guest32792> Exei dokimasei kaneis sas na balei Ubuntu se Alienware katarxas ?
#ubuntu-gr 2016-03-12
<nasos321> γεια
<George0k00> ναι γεια σας
<kerato> ηι
<George0k00> τίποτα νέα?
<anvo> Ποιες είναι οι τρέχουσες μεταφραστικές ανάγκες;
#ubuntu-gr 2016-03-13
<Newbie__> Καλημερα παιδια!
<feros> kalhspera, xrisimopio ubuntu 14.04 me compiz h' metacity kai antimetopizo ena provlima me tin mpara pou vriskete h wra h mpataria to bluetooth ktl.
<feros> den mporo na kano pouthena click kai exei kolisi h endiksi ths oras kai ths mpatarias
<feros> pou kai pou mou ginete mauri oli h mpara
<feros> pos legete auth h mpara pou exei ta indicators?
<feros> .
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<pc_magas> https://librenet.gr/camo/974a20d755180a7bb1cef829b10a8b0de0cf6d51/68747470733a2f2f646573706f72612e64652f75706c6f6164732f696d616765732f7363616c65645f66756c6c5f62653339396632653331353664633361353162312e6a7067
<pc_magas> KAti eu8imo mias kai den exw nea peri forum
#ubuntu-gr 2017-03-06
<pthv> Καλησπέρα σε όλους
<pthv> μια ερώτηση για όσους έχουν εμπειρία σε μετατροπές
<pthv> σκέφτομαι να εγκαταστήσω Ubuntu σε ένα παλιό MacBook που έχω. Αξίζει;
<pthv> παίδες κανένα hint για μετατροπή παλιού MacBook από Chrome OS που είναι τώρα σε Ubuntu? /HELP
#ubuntu-gr 2017-03-09
<yannis> Καλημέρα
<Guest79887> έχω ένα θέμα με τον σερβερ (ubuntu 14.04).. πως μπορώ να τον σετάρω ώστε να στέλνει το wordpress αυτοματοποιημένα emails
<Guest79887> ?
#ubuntu-gr 2017-03-11
<eiosifidis> Καλημερα
<kerato> hello
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
<pc_magas> Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθησει στο https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=32730
<pc_magas> gk-, Καλησπέρεσ
#ubuntu-gr 2017-03-12
<Despoina> καλησπέραα
<Despoina> μια ερωτησουλαα... εχω προβλημα με το φλασακι μου δεν το αναγνωριζει ουτε το κιν ουτε το λαπτοπ και μου ζηταει να κανω διαμορφωση αλλα θα χαθουν ολα .. τι μπορω να κανω???
#ubuntu-gr 2018-03-05
<spirossss> exw ena problima me ta ubuntu exei kolisei to toolbar ta settings kai den anoigei kai den borw na kanw install to vulkan gia ta grafika mou bgazei to eksis minima Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
#ubuntu-gr 2018-03-08
<avis> φκλαδσς;γωπεςοιγνμζκχξωνο;πυθωγηπυθωνηςακλ;ωνθδφςιθωυετιυθ[υωτιοεαςδφκλ’ωναδωκθφς[θιοωετο[τιθωειοςαλ;κδςφοασδφ
<avis> θιωες[γφιονμακωνμκλ;ζχξβκλνμ[οθιωεφςυιθωγςις[αχιονμζ,/νχξωμκβν;ςκλνθιω[ωειο[ςαχδκλωνμζ,/βχξμωνκ’θωειγτ[θωιτοςασγωονμζχ,/ξωνλ’βνκα’δσφς[θωετιυοαγινζχξμ,;βνμαλ’γηιο[θςεςγριοαςσδφ’κλζνχ/ξμ,ωνκαμ’φ[θωειοτυιοθω[ςασ’δκλγν /χξμωνμ,ζχων’καφ
<avis> ςσδκω[ιετςωαςιγνμκζν/χξω,ν ζν/μ,νζχμ,ωνχ’δκφςδσ[αθωετιυοιςαδγκλ’ν ζ,/χξωμ’αμσδφκθω[ετιυοτθςωερι’γκλα’λβκν ζ/χξ,.ωμ’αλεςιτο[θςιωεοςτα’κλδγς’κλζχξμμ,/βνμ,ζχξβ/νξωκ’ασδς’αςγθ[ωετιυ[ειοθοφςςασ’δκλφνζ/μ,χξβνμ,δνζχξω,/νκ’αφδςσφθω[ιετυοιθω
<avis> ευτιο[ςυαισδςφα’κλνμ/ζχ,ξνωμ,ν/ζχξμων/ζξωνκλ’αγςεθυοωγ[νςνυθςυγιθνηφινςσδφ/μ,ν /ζχκν ω/ν/ΖΚ’αδςφκλ[θωευοιγιοςασδιοωνμ/ζχξωνμ,νχξωμν’;κφςιθω[ειροςμαφ’δκλ/ζμ,ωξν,ζμχξνβνκλκασδλφςιο[θωετυιο[ηςυθροηςνακ’σδγνχξζωμ,/νκαδ’φςασκςφ[οθωηςονυιν
#ubuntu-gr 2018-03-09
<chrism> πως μπορω να φτιαξω ενα προγραμα στο ubuntu με c,c++,java και python
#ubuntu-gr 2018-03-10
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
